# Bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen?



## Research (15. November 2020)

Das Problem kommt ja erst daher das die Politik volle Tröge (Rentenkassen) sah und dachte: "Free Money!"
Und dann ein Pyramidensystem aufgebaut hat.

Und die Leute Danken es mit Wiederwahl.
Die gleichen Leute die diese Parteien gewählt haben, jahrzente lang, wundern sich jetzt das kein Geld für sie da ist.
Supprise! Ihr wurdet mit euren eigenen Steuern und Erspartem bestochen.

Eine Lösung wäre gewesen wenn die Rentenkassen (und auch Krankenkassen, Pflegeversicherungen, Berufunfähigkeitsversicherungen...) ein Renten-Lebenssystem mit aufgebaut hätte. Wohnungen, Kranken/Ärtzte-Häuser, Ärzte, Schwestern, Pflegepersonal.... Das "tote Kapital" in den damals vollen (Renten)Kassen sinnvoll nutzen.

Stattdessen gabs Steuergeschenke.
Und Bankenrettungen. Und Bankenrettungen.
Immer ohne das es dann eine Rückzahlung der Rettungsgelder gibt.

Und der nächste Treppenwitz wird "Bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen.


----------



## Eckism (15. November 2020)

Auja...ich warte schon auf das bedingungslose Grundeinkommen...dann gehe ich nicht mehr arbeiten.
Bei den paar Krümeln, die am Monatsende übrig bleiben, kann ich auf das Steuern zahlen auch noch verzichten.


----------



## Threshold (15. November 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Auja...ich warte schon auf das bedingungslose Grundeinkommen...dann gehe ich nicht mehr arbeiten.


Ich gehe auf jeden Fall weiter arbeiten.
Ich will doch nicht den ganzen Tag neben meiner Frau aufm Sofa hocken.


----------



## Sparanus (15. November 2020)

Richtiger Job oder falsche Frau^^


----------



## Mahoy (15. November 2020)

Ein gescheites Grundeinkommen müsste so dimensioniert sein, dass es die sozial Schwachen entlastet und den Stärkeren mehr Konsum ermöglicht, jedoch nur mit erheblichen und unattaraktiven Einschränkungen genügt, um sein Leben komplett davon zu bestreiten. Also eher eine Art bedingungslose Grundversorgung.

Finnland hat den richtigen Weg beschritten: Statt 1200 Euro monatlich, was nicht nur für Langzeitarbeitslose, sondern auch für viele Geringverdiener ein utopisches Monatsnetto ist und somit kaum Motivation liefert, eien schlecht vergütete Erwerbstätigkeit aufzunehmen bzw. fortzusetzen, wurden dort 560 Euro ausgezahlt. Davon kann man überleben, aber nicht leben - und hat damit eine gewisse Sicherheit, jedoch trotzdem noch Motivation, einer Erwerbstätigkeit nachzugehen.


----------



## DAU_0815 (15. November 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Auja...ich warte schon auf das bedingungslose Grundeinkommen...dann gehe ich nicht mehr arbeiten.


Das ist Deine Entscheidung. Es wird nicht höher ausfallen, als ein aktueller Hartz IV Satz. Wenn das für Dich so attraktiv ist, dann geh doch den Weg und höre mit der Arbeit auf. Das Tolle am Grundeinkommen ist, das jedem ein Dach über dem Kopf und ein voller Kühlschrank möglich wird. Und dann kann man beginnen zu gestalten. Studieren ist auf einmal für jeden möglich und Kündigungen auch. Dazu kann man Arbeitsträume verwirklichen, weil man nicht mehr primär auf den Verdienst achten muss. Und schon machen die Menschen, was sie können und ihnen Freude bereitet. Sie werden mehr leisten und dabei glücklicher werden, im Idealfall.

Das kann wirklich eine rosige Zukunft werden, es wird aber nie kommen, weil man Menschen mit Grundeinkommen nicht mehr ausbeuten kann. Und wer hat daran ein Interesse?


----------



## Research (17. November 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ein gescheites Grundeinkommen müsste so dimensioniert sein, dass es die sozial Schwachen entlastet und den Stärkeren mehr Konsum ermöglicht, jedoch nur mit erheblichen und unattaraktiven Einschränkungen genügt, um sein Leben komplett davon zu bestreiten. Also eher eine Art bedingungslose Grundversorgung.
> 
> Finnland hat den richtigen Weg beschritten: Statt 1200 Euro monatlich, was nicht nur für Langzeitarbeitslose, sondern auch für viele Geringverdiener ein utopisches Monatsnetto ist und somit kaum Motivation liefert, eien schlecht vergütete Erwerbstätigkeit aufzunehmen bzw. fortzusetzen, wurden dort 560 Euro ausgezahlt. Davon kann man überleben, aber nicht leben - und hat damit eine gewisse Sicherheit, jedoch trotzdem noch Motivation, einer Erwerbstätigkeit nachzugehen.


Teil 1. im ersten Satz muss irgendwo das "mehr" für "Schwache" und das "mehr" für "Starke" herkommen. 
Gebratene Tauben aus der Steckdose? 

Das finnische Modell klingt nicht schlecht. Mehr allgemeine Stütze.
Nur, wenn es alle bekommen, woher nehmen wenn nicht stehlen?

@DAU_0815  das ist der sozialistische Traum.
Nur ist der seit ~1930 nicht näher als 2020.

Irgendwer wird arbeiten müssen. Und ich weigere mich Lohnsklave für Arbeitsverweigerer zu sein.
Oder die Verantwortung von Fehlern Anderer zu tragen.
Bankenrettung? Und am Ende rufen die dann nochmal nach Geld und es gab nichts zurück?
Flughäfen? Unterirdische Bahnhöfe?
Sterben der Verlage?
Tot der Postkutschen?
Hälfte der Bauern arbeitet nicht mehr? Müllabfuhr? Busfahrer? Ohne Computer haben wir früher überlebt.
Holodomor 2.0 wir kommen.

IGMetall stellt jetzt fest, nach Endlosen Fryday for Feature! das dies zu massiver primärer und sekundärer Arbeitslosigkeit führen wird. Nur im Automobilbau, Verbrenner.
Ganze Wirtschaftszweige tot.
Und erst die letzten paar Jahre holt man hier auf.


----------



## Mahoy (18. November 2020)

Research schrieb:


> Das finnische Modell klingt nicht schlecht. Mehr allgemeine Stütze.
> Nur, wenn es alle bekommen, woher nehmen wenn nicht stehlen?



Das Geld wird hierzulande doch ohnehin bereits in einem ausuferndem "Präkariatsverwaltungsapparat" ausgegeben. Milliarden fließen in Stütze, geltend gemachte Sonderaufwendungen, weitestgehend sinnlose bis gänzlich hirnentkernte Weiterbildungsmaßnahmen und nicht zuletzt in Gerichtskosten.  

Jedem bundesdeutschen Bürger monatlich pauschal und ohne Wenn und Aber zwischen 500 und 600 Euro fix und bedingungslos zukommen zu lassen, könnte sogar kostengünstiger sein. Man muss allerdings aufpassen, dass es keine indirekte Wurfprämie wird (sprich: bezugsberechtigt sind nur Volljährige) und dass die Hürden für Zuverdienst auf Null abgesenkt sind, da es ja Ziel der Übung ist, sozial entlastete Menschen zu haben, die konsumieren können und damit eine Wirtschaft ankurbeln, die wiederum Arbeitskräfte braucht, die nicht mit 500 bis 600 Euro im Monat auskommen wollen.

So ein Brimborium wie jetzt mit den Corona-Hilfen, die auf dem einen Ende nicht ausreichen und auf dem anderen zu missbräuchlicher Inanspruchnahme einladen sowie den damit verbundenen und zusätzliche Kosten verursachenden Aufwand kann man sich dann auch sparen, da Betroffen zwar ggf. den Gürtel enger schnallen müssen, aber eben auch nicht die Hose verlieren können.

Ich arbeite ebenso ungern für den Lebensunterhalt Anderer wie du und der Rest der werktätigen Bevölkerung. Allerdings machen wir das ohnehin, da es selbst bei uneingeschränktem Arbeitswillen und der Bereitschaft sowie theoretischen Qualifikation, jede Tätigkeit anzunehmen, gar nicht genug Stellen für alle Arbeitssuchenden verfügbar sind.
Da würde es mir als arbeitendem und seine Abgaben entrichtenden Bürger die Pille doch sehr versüßen, wenn ich im Monat diese 500 bis 600 Euro _zusätzlich_ zu meinem Einkommen hätte. Mir fiele schon das Eine oder Andere ein, was ich damit anstellen kann, auch wenn ich sie nicht zum Leben brauche bzw. es mir ohnehin schon unverschämt gut geht.


----------



## Research (18. November 2020)

Nur was fällt dafür dann weg?
Sozialabgaben alleine?


----------



## RyzA (18. November 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Finnland hat den richtigen Weg beschritten: Statt 1200 Euro monatlich, was nicht nur für Langzeitarbeitslose, sondern auch für viele Geringverdiener ein utopisches Monatsnetto ist und somit kaum Motivation liefert, eien schlecht vergütete Erwerbstätigkeit aufzunehmen bzw. fortzusetzen, wurden dort 560 Euro ausgezahlt. Davon kann man überleben, aber nicht leben - und hat damit eine gewisse Sicherheit, jedoch trotzdem noch Motivation, einer Erwerbstätigkeit nachzugehen.


560 Euro fürs Leben und Wohnungskosten zusammen? Das wäre dann sehr wenig.
Oder nur als "Regelsatz" ?

Das Problem ist auch nicht beim Grundeinkommen oder Hartz IV , dass die Leute zuviel Geld bekommen, sondern die Arbeitgeber zu wenig zahlen. Man sieht doch schon am Mindestlohn was das für ein Witz ist. Das ist immer noch viel zu wenig. Man müsste mindestens 12,50€ verdienen und 45 Jahre arbeiten um eine Rente zu bekommen die oberhalb der Armutsgrenze liegt.


----------



## Tengri86 (18. November 2020)

Ich würde dann Teilzeit in der Pflege Arbeiten, 
Vollzeit + Überstunden packe ich nicht mehr, aber ich habe sowieso vor was anderes zumachen..eher muss. ^^


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. November 2020)

Wobei genau sollten denn die 500 - 600€ helfen? Davon leben kann man nicht im geringsten. Das heißt mindestens Wohngeld müsste doch wieder dazu beantragt werden.

Ansonsten bleibe ich dabei, dass ein BGE in der Form, wie es höchstens kommen würde (gesellschaftliche Kräfteverhältnisse, und so...)  letztlich nur wieder eine Alimentierung der Lohnkosten für Arbeitgeber bei  gleichzeitiger Sicherung der Binnennachfrage im billigen Konsumgüterbereich wäre.


----------



## RyzA (19. November 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Wobei genau sollten denn die 500 - 600€ helfen? Davon leben kann man nicht im geringsten.


Eben. Eigentlich ist das Grundeinkommen auch dafür gedacht um aus der Armut rauszukommen.



> In Deutschland lag im Jahr 2017 das jährliche Nettoäquivalenzeinkommen bei 21.920 € also monatlich ca. 1.827 €.  Entsprechend lagen bei Anwendung der oben genannten Prozentwerte der EU-Definition in Deutschland im Jahr 2017 die Grenzen bei pro Monat weniger als
> 
> 1.279 € für armutsgefährdet in sozialen Risikosituationen,
> 1.096 € für armutsgefährdet,
> ...


Armutsgrenze

Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass gerade junge  Menschen, welche gesund sind, arbeiten gehen sollten wenn sie zumutbare Arbeit angeboten bekommen oder finden. Aber es gibt auch viele Menschen die sind gesundheitlich eingeschränkt oder Ältere Menschen welche es schwerer haben einen Job zu finden.
Denen kann man keinen Vorwurf machen das sie zu faul sind.


----------



## RtZk (19. November 2020)

So etwas funktioniert schlicht und ergreifend nicht. Bei den Finnen ist das Experiment auch gescheitert.

An dem was @Tengri86 schreibt sieht man auch warum es niemals funktionieren könnte. Viele werden weniger arbeiten als zuvor aka das BIP sinkt, aka die Steuereinnahmen werden auch sinken = unfinanzierbar.
Solche sozialistischen Gedankenspiele hören sich immer nur in der Theorie toll an, die Realität holt die Leute dann wieder zurück auf den Boden der Tatsachen.


----------



## Tengri86 (19. November 2020)

In den vergangenen 25 Jahren  
haben 325 000  examinierte Pflegekräfte  den Beruf verlassen(stand 2018).

 ein mehr fehlt bestimmt nicht auf. 










						Jede zweite ehemalige Pflegekraft ist bereit, in den Beruf zurückzukehren
					

Eine Studie macht Hoffnung auf Entlastung an der Pflegefront. Da der Bund nicht ausreichend Geld zur Verfügung stellt, droht jedoch ein Einbruch bei neuen Pflegekräften.




					app.handelsblatt.com
				




+ die ausgewandert sind 









						Systemrelevant – aber davon merken sie nichts: Deutsche Krankenpfleger flüchten ins Ausland
					

In Deutschland fühlte sich Krankenpfleger Maik Rech unterfordert und ausgenutzt. Er wanderte nach Luxemburg aus. Dort fand er ideale Bedingungen.




					m.tagesspiegel.de


----------



## Threshold (19. November 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Bei den Finnen ist das Experiment auch gescheitert.


Finnland hat auch ein kompliziertes Sozialsystem.
Aber direkt gescheitert würde ich nicht sagen. Es ist nicht so gelaufen wie gehofft, aber welche Ursachen das hat, muss erst noch ergründet werden.


----------



## Tengri86 (19. November 2020)

Man könnte ja  bedingungsloses "Renten" Einkommen statt Grundeinkommen machen.
(Grund/Mindesrente) 

  Glaube die Niederlande hat sowas 

​


----------



## Threshold (19. November 2020)

Die Frage bei sowas ist halt, ob du das für alle einführen willst. Also auch für den Millionärssohn, der von Beruf Sohn ist?
Was ist mit Kindern? Bekommen die das auch?
Wichtig ist natürlich, dass das diskutiert wird. Schlimm finde ich, wenn das immer sofort mit -- ist nicht finanzierbar -- abgelehnt wird. Die Bankenrettung hat Billionen verschlungen und am ende sieht es nicht anders aus als vorher.


----------



## Tengri86 (19. November 2020)

Keine Sorge die Versicherungslobby zersägt  dann wieder die deutsche Rentensystem


----------



## Threshold (19. November 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Keine Sorge die Versicherungslobby zersägt dann wieder die deutsche Rentensystem


Das ist das nächste Problem. Die Industrie ist ja daran interessiert, dass sie die Leute ausbeuten kann und die Politik macht da fleißig mit. Daher sehe ich sowas wie ein Grundeinkommen mit den im Bundestag hockenden Parteien und Ideologien sowieso nicht.


----------



## TrueRomance (19. November 2020)

Ich finde die Idee des bedingungslosen Grundeinkommens richtig gut. 
Alle anderen Sozialleistungen (harz4, wohgeld etc.) werden abgeschafft und die Bürokratie ist deutlich weniger. 

Ich würde weiter arbeiten gehen und dann kann es auch eine RTX3090 werden  und ein 5800x


----------



## Mahoy (19. November 2020)

Das Experiment der Finnen war ergebnisoffen angelegt, es ging darum, *ob* bestimmte Effekte eintreten. Und ja, es ging explizit darum, dass die Empfänger dazuverdienen dürfen und dazuverdienen _müssen_. Denn wie auch bei einem regulären Arbeitseinkommen kann man leider nicht einfach pauschal voraussetzen, dass es zum Leben reicht.

Allerdings wurden während der Durchführung die Rahmenbedingungen Bedingungen geändert, weswegen nun nicht mehr erkennbar ist, welche Effekte genau auf das Grundeinkommen zurückzuführen sind. Insofern ist es technisch gescheitert, jedoch nicht, wie von RtZk insinuiert, weil es die Annhame wiederlegt hätte, ein Grundeinkommen würde alle Probleme lösen. Ganz davon zu schweigen, dass - methodologisch betrachtet - auch das Widerlegen einer Annahme ein Erfolg wäre.

Jedoch hat sich trotz der Durchführungsmängel ziemlich klar herausgestellt, dass es sinnvoll ist, die soziale Absicherung zu vereinfachen. Sprich, wer sich definitiv nicht selbst versorgen _kann_, sollte nicht durch tausend Reifen springen müssen, um vom Sozialstaat unterstützt zu werden.

Das ist komplett losgelöst von der Frage, wie man 1.) ausreichend vergütete Stellen schafft und 2.) Leute dazu bringt, diese auch anzunehmen. Zwar ist es immer wieder für Empörung gut, sich über angebliche Faulheit und vermeintliche Schmarotzer aufzuregen, nur kann man das gar nicht realistisch einschätzen, so lange man nicht alle anderen Gründe außer Faulheit ausgeschlossen hat.
Stellen, die nicht existieren, *kann* man als Arbeitsloser logischerweise nicht annehmen. Und Stellen, deren Lohnstruktur keine grundsätzliche Veränderung der prekären Lage erzeugen, *sollte* man nicht annehmen, weil dies den Wert von Arbeit noch viel stärker zerstört als Faulheit - und zudem die Entwicklung zu noch mehr prekären Beschäftigungsverhältnissen befördert.

Ich für meinen Teil finanziere lieber Sozialfälle mit, als dabei zu helfen, den Wert meiner Arbeitskraft so weit abzusenken, bis ich selbst zum Sozialfall werde. Da gehen bei mir Altruismus und Egoismus ganz einträchtig Hand in Hand.


----------



## Eckism (19. November 2020)

Wenn das aber nur so'n Minibetrag ist, kann man sich das gleich sparen...dann sollen se die Einkommenssteuer senken oder streichen und gut is.
Das spart einen auch die gamze zusätzliche Bürokratie, was einem schon manchmal auf den Sack geht.


----------



## Threshold (19. November 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> dann sollen se die Einkommenssteuer senken oder streichen und gut is.


Gering Verdiener zahlen aber praktisch keine Einkommenssteuer. Die hätten davon nichts.


----------



## RtZk (19. November 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Jedoch hat sich trotz der Durchführungsmängel ziemlich klar herausgestellt, dass es sinnvoll ist, die soziale Absicherung zu vereinfachen. Sprich, wer sich definitiv nicht selbst versorgen _kann_, sollte nicht durch tausend Reifen springen müssen, um vom Sozialstaat unterstützt zu werden.



Was hat das mit einem bedingungslosen Grundeinkommen für jeden zu tun?
Das ist eine Sozialhilfe die es bereits jetzt gibt, ja so etwas kann man natürlich vereinfachen.
Nur ist es ein riesiger Unterschied ob chronisch kranke arbeitsunfähige Personen beispielsweise 1500€ bekommen oder jede einzelne Person 560€.


----------



## Eckism (19. November 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Gering Verdiener zahlen aber praktisch keine Einkommenssteuer. Die hätten davon nichts.


Dann sollen se halt irgend ne passende Steuer nehmen, gibt ja schließlich genug von dem Mist. Wenn jeder das gleiche Geld bekommt, wird alles auch zwangsläufig teurer, da lässt sich der Staat sicherlich wieder was einfallen...man könnte den Mindestlohn zum Beispiel weiter anheben/vom Staat subventionieren, ohne da wieder ein Bürokratisches Monster draus zu machen.


----------



## Mahoy (19. November 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Was hat das mit einem bedingungslosen Grundeinkommen für jeden zu tun?



Der finnische Modellversuch zielte explizit darauf ab, einen Vergleich zum bisherigen System der Stütze ziehen zu können; die Empfänger des Grundeinkommens bekamen daher keine sonstigen Leistungen.

Es hat sich herausgestellt, dass das Grundeinkommen - zumindest in dieser Höhe - nicht die Stütze bei Personen ersetzen kann, die auf dem Arbeitsmarkt keine Chance haben, es hat allerdings positive Auswirkungen auf Personen, die eine Tätigkeit finden bzw. sich selbstständig machen möchten und dabei flexibler sind.

Und genau davon rede ich die ganze Zeit: Ein Grundeinkommen wird weiterhin unterscheiden müssen, weil es einen Unterschied gibt zwischen Empfängern, die davon leben müssen und solchen, die es lediglich unterstützen bzw. ihnen zusätzliche Perspektiven eröffnen (oder einfach nur ihr Konsumverhalten ankurbeln) soll.
Kurz: Allen Bürgern so viel zu geben, dass sie davon leben können, ist nicht bezahlbar. Den Betrag so zu gestalten, das er bezahlbar ist, wäre für tatsächlich Bedürftige nicht ausreichend.
Und wenn ich deinen nächsten Satz richtig deute, siehst du das im Grunde genauso.



RtZk schrieb:


> Das ist eine Sozialhilfe die es bereits jetzt gibt, ja so etwas kann man natürlich vereinfachen.
> Nur ist es ein riesiger Unterschied ob chronisch kranke arbeitsunfähige Personen beispielsweise 1500€ bekommen oder jede einzelne Person 560€.


Es wäre abzuwägen, ob chronisch kranke arbeitsunfähige Personen beispielsweise 1500€ bekommen können und es - für weitere positive Effekte einschließlich der Wahrung des sozialen Friedens und Eindämmung der Neiddebatte - für trotzdem einen geringeren Grundbetrag für Alle geben könnte.

Es geht ja in einem Sozialstaat nicht nur darum, die absolut Bedürftigen zu versorgen, sondern die Aussichten für Alle zu verbessern. Und in einer sozialen Marktwirtschaft eben auch darum, selbige im gleichen Zug zu befeuern und allzu große Ungleichheiten bzw. Schieflagen auszubügeln - wie zum Beispiel prekäre Löhne.
Beispielsweise den Mindestlohn anzuheben hilft denjenigen, die Arbeit haben, verschreckt jedoch die Arbeitgeber und senkt die Chancen derer, die gerne noch Arbeit hätten, weil nach Möglichkeit weniger eingestellt wird.
Der Effekt höherer Löhne auf das Konsumverhalten hat eine Verzögerung, der Effekt eines Grundeinkommens wäre sofort vorhanden. Und niemand hat das Gefühl, er würde das allein bezahlen müssen und nichts zurückbekommen, denn es bezahlen alle und es empfangen alle.

Streng rechnerisch ist das womöglich unerheblich, aber es glaubt hoffentlich niemand mehr, dass sich Sozialdebatten rein rational führen lassen.


----------



## Don-71 (19. November 2020)

Ich glaube, dass das bedingslose Grundeinkommen nur ein Vorbote dafür ist, das nach meiner Schätzung in 10-20 Jahren die Frage gestellt werden wird, über was dieser Staat (all umfassend) "überhaupt" finaziert werden soll.

Was bei der industriellen Revolution noch einigermaßen hingehauen hat, Steuern hautsächlich auf Arbeitsleistung, wird m.A. nach nicht durchzuhalten sein, da bei der industriellen Revolution der technische Fortschrit hauptsächlich vom Menschen entwicklet wurde. Ich glaube wir werden über kurz oderl lang die Einführung einer "Maschinensteuer" erleben, weil der künftige technologische Fortschritt und damit einhergehend BIP (Produktivitäts-) Steigerungen zum einem großen Teil selbst durch "Maschinen" entwickelt werden (Digitalisierung). Insoweit wird man mit *hauptsächlich* Steuern und Abgaben auf Arbeitsleistung nicht mehr sehr weit kommen, aber ich bin fest davon überzeugt, dass ich das mit fast 50 JAhren noch miterleben werde.
Ich glaube nicht, dass es in den nächsten 20 Jahren zu wenig "Arbeit" Arbeitsplätze geben wird, aber man wird dort schon sehen, dass es schlussendlich darauf hinaus laufen wird, zumindestens in wichtigen Teilbereichen des wirtschaftlichen Lebens und der Produktivitätssteigerungen.

Insoweit ist m.A. nach der Weg zu einem bedingslosen Grundeinkommen *zwangsläufig*, die Frage ist nicht das ob, sondern eher das wann, weil es eine umfassende Änderung der Steuern und Abgaben auf Arbeit bedingt.


----------



## TrueRomance (19. November 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> ob chronisch kranke arbeitsunfähige Personen beispielsweise 1500€ bekommen können


Unter welchen Bedingungen bekommt man so viel? In den neuen Bundesländern träumen viele Arbeitnehmer von solch einem Nettolohn. Ich bezweifle, dass unser Sozialsystem jemanden 1500 Taler gibt der arbeitsunfähig ist.


----------



## Don-71 (19. November 2020)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Unter welchen Bedingungen bekommt man so viel? In den neuen Bundesländern träumen viele Arbeitnehmer von solch einem Nettolohn. Ich bezweifle, dass unser Sozialsystem jemanden 1500 Taler gibt der arbeitsunfähig ist.


Also bei aller Liebe, man kann es auch übertreiben, man bekommt mit 2300€ Brutto und *Lohnsteuerklasse 1 ohne jegliche Freibeträge *(z.B. Kinder) schon 1565 € Netto im Monat.


----------



## TrueRomance (19. November 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Also bei aller Liebe, man kann es auch übertreiben, man bekommt mit 2300€ Brutto


Ja, ich weiß. Frag doch mal die Kassiererin beim Edeka oder die Leute in der Spedition was die verdienen.
Da reden wir bei Vollzeit von Teilweise nichtmal 1200 Taler netto.

Arbeitnehmerüberlassungen zahlen max. Mindestlohn. Bei 12 Taler x 153h biste noch weit weg von 2300 Brutto.


----------



## RyzA (19. November 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wichtig ist natürlich, dass das diskutiert wird. Schlimm finde ich, wenn das immer sofort mit -- ist nicht finanzierbar -- abgelehnt wird. Die Bankenrettung hat Billionen verschlungen und am ende sieht es nicht anders aus als vorher.


Ja für sowas ist immer Geld da für die großen Bonzen. Woanders wird gleich abgelehnt und als "realitätsfern" bezeichnet.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Beispielsweise den Mindestlohn anzuheben hilft denjenigen, die Arbeit haben, verschreckt jedoch die Arbeitgeber und senkt die Chancen derer, die gerne noch Arbeit hätten, weil nach Möglichkeit weniger eingestellt wird.


Das wurde vor Einführung des Mindestlohns auch immer wieder gesagt. Ist dadurch ein Betrieb kaputt gegangen oder wurden dadurch weniger Menschen eingestellt? Mir ist kein Fall bekannt.
Wie ich schon oben schrieb ist der Mindestlohn sogar noch zu niedrig. Der müsste auf 12,50€ angehoben werden damit man später nicht in Altersarmut abrutscht.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Der Effekt höherer Löhne auf das Konsumverhalten hat eine Verzögerung, der Effekt eines Grundeinkommens wäre sofort vorhanden.


Aber nicht mit 560 Euro. Davon kann, wie gesagt,  niemand leben.


----------



## Don-71 (19. November 2020)

@ TrueRomance

Laut Tante Google liegt der Brutto *Median* bei allen neuen Bundeländern (2018) bei 2500€ oder höher.


----------



## RtZk (19. November 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Und genau davon rede ich die ganze Zeit: Ein Grundeinkommen wird weiterhin unterscheiden müssen, weil es einen Unterschied gibt zwischen Empfängern, die davon leben müssen und solchen, die es lediglich unterstützen bzw. ihnen zusätzliche Perspektiven eröffnen (oder einfach nur ihr Konsumverhalten ankurbeln) soll.



Genau das ist der Knackpunkt.
Die Zahl der Personen die in Deutschland ihre Arbeitszeit bei Erhalten eines "Grundeinkommens" senken würde wäre wohl ziemlich hoch, denn den Meisten reicht das Geld das sie bereits haben, sprich für sie ist Zeit wichtiger als Geld.
Das führt wiederum führt dazu, dass die Wirtschaftsleistung Deutschlands garantiert sinkt, da die Arbeitsleistung des Einzelnen sinkt, was wiederum zu niedrigeren Umsätzen etc. führt und schlussendlich eben zu niedrigeren Steuereinnahmen.
Diese müssten jedoch massiv steigen um das Grundeinkommen überhaupt erst zu finanzieren.
Letztendlich geht es selbst dann nicht auf, wenn die Leute gleich viel arbeiten, da die Steuereinnahmen die durch den höheren Konsum generiert werden die Kosten für das Grundeinkommen hinten und vorne nicht decken.
Bekommt jedoch nicht jeder das Grundeinkommen, dann ist es schlicht keines mehr, sondern eben nur eine weitere normale Sozialhilfe wie es sie bereits jetzt gibt.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Kurz: Allen Bürgern so viel zu geben, dass sie davon leben können, ist nicht bezahlbar. Den Betrag so zu gestalten, das er bezahlbar ist, wäre für tatsächlich Bedürftige nicht ausreichend.
> Und wenn ich deinen nächsten Satz richtig deute, siehst du das im Grunde genauso.



Natürlich. Wie ich bereits gesagt habe ist es wirtschaftlich betrachtet sowieso unmöglich zu finanzieren insofern es jeder bekommt.
Für Bedürftige gibt es bereits Sozialhilfen, aber klar hier wäre eine Vereinfachung richtig, jedoch sollte man nie den Bedarf Außeracht lassen, weshalb pauschale Summen meiner Meinung nicht zielführend sind.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Es wäre abzuwägen, ob chronisch kranke arbeitsunfähige Personen beispielsweise 1500€ bekommen können und es - für weitere positive Effekte einschließlich der Wahrung des sozialen Friedens und Eindämmung der Neiddebatte - für trotzdem einen geringeren Grundbetrag für Alle geben könnte.



Genau das halte ich für wirtschaftlich nicht finanzierbar. Ich glaube ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass es deshalb eine Neiddebatte geben würde, hier handelt es sich um eher kleine Summen, insbesondere verglichen damit was unsere Bundes- und die Landesregierungen Jahr für Jahr aus dem Fenster werfen.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Es geht ja in einem Sozialstaat nicht nur darum, die absolut Bedürftigen zu versorgen, sondern die Aussichten für Alle zu verbessern. Und in einer sozialen Marktwirtschaft eben auch darum, selbige im gleichen Zug zu befeuern und allzu große Ungleichheiten bzw. Schieflagen auszubügeln - wie zum Beispiel prekäre Löhne.



Für alle verbessert man sie eher in dem man Unternehmen hilft, nicht unbedingt durch Geld, sondern eher durch Verminderung der Bürokratie, was Kosten spart und möglicherweise Arbeitsplätze schafft.
Löhne sind jedoch nicht Sache des Staates sondern des jeweiligen Unternehmens und Angebot und Nachfrage kreieren auch den preis für Arbeitskraft.
Jemand der gut qualifiziert ist, und keine massiven unverschuldeten Nachteile hat, wird auch gut bezahlt.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Beispielsweise den Mindestlohn anzuheben hilft denjenigen, die Arbeit haben, verschreckt jedoch die Arbeitgeber und senkt die Chancen derer, die gerne noch Arbeit hätten, weil nach Möglichkeit weniger eingestellt wird.



Der Mindestlohn hat soweit mir bekannt hat keine sehr offensichtlichen negativen Auswirkungen auf die Wirtschaft gehabt, das wird auch so bleiben, in dem man ihn nicht übermäßig erhöht und die Wirtschaft damit zu sehr belastet.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Der Effekt höherer Löhne auf das Konsumverhalten hat eine Verzögerung, der Effekt eines Grundeinkommens wäre sofort vorhanden. Und niemand hat das Gefühl, er würde das allein bezahlen müssen und nichts zurückbekommen, denn es bezahlen alle und es empfangen alle.



Der Unterschied ist, dass höhere Löhne erwirtschaftet werden. Ein Grundeinkommen hat zwar einen ähnlichen (keinen gleichen!) Effekt, führt aber am Ende zur massiven Steigerung der Staatsverschuldung bis in den Bankrott, da es wie schon erwähnt nicht gegenfinanziert werden kann.
Von staatlicher Seite unbegrenzt Geld in den Markt zu pumpen geht garantiert irgendwann schief, siehe Türkei.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Streng rechnerisch ist das womöglich unerheblich, aber es glaubt hoffentlich niemand mehr, dass sich Sozialdebatten rein rational führen lassen.



Zumindest lässt sich kalkulieren was höchstwahrscheinlich unbezahlbar ist. Gerechtigkeit ist natürlich subjektiv und lässt sich natürlich eher schwer rational diskutieren.


----------



## TrueRomance (19. November 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> @ TrueRomance
> 
> Laut Tante Google liegt der Brutto *Median* bei allen neuen Bundeländern (2018) bei 2500€ oder höher.


ist mir wumpe wo der liegt. Das ändert nichts daran, dass es Menschen gibt die nur 12 Taler/h verdienen. Und bei 153h (Leihbude) sind das keine 2500 Taler Brutto. Und in vielen Bereichen ist der Mindestlohn auch noch unter 12 €/h. Also in meiner Region biste mit 2500 Brutto schon recht gut dabei als durchschnittlicher Arbeitnehmer ohne Studium.


----------



## Mahoy (19. November 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das wurde vor Einführung des Mindestlohns auch immer wieder gesagt. Ist dadurch ein Betrieb kaputt gegangen oder wurden dadurch weniger Menschen eingestellt? Mir ist kein Fall bekannt.


Dass, wie von manchen Gegnern des Mindestlohns befürchtet, keine Arbeitsplätze abgebaut wurden, ist etwas ganz anderes als die Tatsache, dass die Schaffung weiterer Stellen stagniert.

Ist ja auch irgendwie logisch: Unternehmen haben in Deutschland aufgrund der hohen Lohnnebenkosten schon vor Einführung des Mindestlohns immer gerade so viele Angestellte gehabt, wie sie unbedingt benötigen und können sich daher von diesen nicht trennen, haben aber auch keine Motivation, weitere einzustellen.

Um das ad hoc zu ändern, müsste man das Arbeitszeitgesetz drastisch modifizieren oder eben personalaufwändige Wirtschaftszweige (sprich: Dienstleistungssektor und Einzelhandel) pushen. Und wenn man das auch gleich noch damit verbinden kann, dem Bürger mehr Seelenfrieden, Flexibilität bei der Arbeitsplatzwahl oder Spielraum für die Selbstständigkeit und Schaffung von Arbeitsplätzen zu geben - warum nicht?



RyzA schrieb:


> Wie ich schon oben schrieb ist der Mindestlohn sogar noch zu niedrig. Der müsste auf 12,50€ angehoben werden damit man später nicht in Altersarmut abrutscht.


Sehr richtig, und zwar steigend, also regelmäßig angepasst.
Nur muss dahinter dann eben auch eine entsprechende Wirtschafts- und Abgabenleistung stehen, womit wir wieder bei obigen Absatz wären. Isolierte Maßnahmen bringen in aller Regel nicht viel oder gehen manchmal sogar nach hinten los.


----------



## RyzA (19. November 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Sehr richtig, und zwar steigend, also regelmäßig angepasst.
> Nur muss dahinter dann eben auch eine entsprechende Wirtschafts- und Abgabenleistung stehen, womit wir wieder bei obigen Absatz wären. Isolierte Maßnahmen bringen in aller Regel nicht viel oder gehen manchmal sogar nach hinten los.


Fakt ist das die Arbeitgeber am liebsten alles auf den Staat abwälzen würden. 
Arbeit muß fair bezahlt werden und die muß sich auf jeden Fall *lohnen*. Und da sind die Unternehmen in der Verantwortung. Das Problem ist nicht, das Hartz IV zu hoch ist, sondern die Löhne zu niedrig. Auch wenn es gerne anders herum gedreht wird.


----------



## Threshold (19. November 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Fakt ist das die Arbeitgeber am liebsten alles auf den Staat abwälzen würden.


Wieso Konjunktiv?
Das machen sie doch. Gewinne werden privatisiert, Verluste vergesellschaftet. 
Das unternehmerische Risiko tragen inzwischen die Leiharbeiter. 
Betrug wird ignoriert und Dividendenstripping wird geduldet und verschleppt.


----------



## Sparanus (19. November 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Sehr richtig, und zwar steigend, also regelmäßig angepasst.


Nun, mal grob nachgerechnet hat man beim derzeitigen Mindestlohn 1200€ pro Monat nach Steuern und Sozialabgaben, wenn ich jetzt von mir ausgehe. Das geht, das ist im Prinzip genug.
*ABER *es kommt auf die Mietkosten an. Zahlt man nur 400€ warm für 40qm ist der Mindestlohn vollkommen ausreichend.
Daher ist für mich die Miete der größere Knackpunkt, wenn wir jetzt nur den Mindestlohn erhöhen geht das direkt in die Taschen der Immobilienbesitzer.


----------



## Mahoy (19. November 2020)

Sicherlich ist bezahlbarer Wohnraum ein Faktor, der mit darüber entscheidet, was an Mindestlohn ausreicht, aber es ist nur ein Faktor von Vielen.

Mindestlohn in Vollzeit kann für einen Single, der sich keine Gedanken über seine Versorgung im Alter macht, durchaus reichen.

Als Alleinverdiener mit Familie und/oder in Teilzeitarbeit und/oder Betrachtung der spätere Rentenhöhe sowie nicht genug Spielraum für zusätzliche kapitalgedeckte Altersvorsorge sieht's wieder ganz anders aus.


----------



## Sparanus (19. November 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> aber es ist nur ein Faktor von Vielen.


Es ist *DER *Faktor der im jetzt zählt


----------



## Lotto (19. November 2020)

Bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen ist doch im Prinzip sowas wie H4, nur das es eben nicht an Bedingungen geknüpft wird.
Die arbeitende Bevölkerung hat nach einiger Zeit aber nichts davon, weil sich natürlich alles verteuert. Man kann eben nur das verteilen was auch erwirtschaftet wird.

Aber der Hauptgrund warum das in Deutschland nicht funktioniert ist folgender: es werden zwar die meisten weiterhin arbeiten, aber sehr sehr viele (vor allem Alter 40+) werden ihre Stunden reduzieren und nur noch halbtags oder 30 Stunden arbeiten.
Der Zwang weiterhin Geld zu verdienen ist es doch heute bei vielen in der Altersgruppe (wo dann langsam Körper und Geist eben langsam abbauen) der einzige(!) Ansporn weiterhin 40 Stunden zu arbeiten. Und H4 ist heutet eben keine Alternative um mal "leiser zu treten", das bedeutet heute Armut, d.h. alles was sich diese Leute an Vermögen aufgebaut haben (Haus, etc.) muss erstmal verkonsumiert werden. Nein das macht sicherlich niemand freiwillig.

Aber wenn man sowas ohne Bedingungen bekommt, dann werden sehr viel mehr Leute sich so eine Reduzierung trauen. Und wenn der Arbeitgeber nicht mitspielt, dann geht man halt. Gibt dann ja wenigstens ein kleines Netz was einen auffängt und wenn man dann seine abbezahlte Immobilie hat lässt es sich damit sicher auch leben ohne überhaupt zu arbeiten (vor allem wenn man dann zu zweit ist).


----------



## RyzA (19. November 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es ist *DER *Faktor der im jetzt zählt


Lebenshaltungskosten müssten dann natürlich von Bundesland zu Bundesland und Ort zu Ort oder Stadt zu Stadt berücksichtigt werden. Weil es da erhebliche Unterschiede gibt.


----------



## Eckism (19. November 2020)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> ist mir wumpe wo der liegt. Das ändert nichts daran, dass es Menschen gibt die nur 12 Taler/h verdienen. Und bei 153h (Leihbude) sind das keine 2500 Taler Brutto. Und in vielen Bereichen ist der Mindestlohn auch noch unter 12 €/h. Also in meiner Region biste mit 2500 Brutto schon recht gut dabei als durchschnittlicher Arbeitnehmer ohne Studium.


Es kann Dir nicht egal sein...es gibt niemanden, der viel weniger oder viel mehr verdient als der Durchschnitt...schrieb DON.


----------



## Research (19. November 2020)

Ein weiterer Faktor ist das wir unsere Unternehmen, soweit Börsennotiert, alle ins Ausland verkaufen lassen haben.
Seien es große Konzerne der Industrie oder Wohnungen.

Auch kann man das nicht Bedingungslos machen da Grüne und Co. es tatsächlich ernst meinten mit endlosem Zuzug/Migration/Flüchtlinge.

Hinzu kommt der EU Gleichbehandlungs-Satz. D.H. alle EU-Bürger hätten dann: Reisefreiheit + Geld.

Und nochmal an Allee: Woher soll das Geld kommen?

Gab mal ne Schätzung das in Berlin, jeder der gut 11.000 gerichtlich Ausreiseverpflichteten die Stadt ~800€ im Monat kostet.
Finde mal für das Geld ne Wohnung in Berlin.
Um einen davon alleine auszuhalten musst du ~2.600 Brutto verdienen (LK1). Alle (Lohn)Abgabe dahin.
Für die 1000€ BGE muss Jemand ~3.000€ Brutto verdienen. Und damit deckt er nur sich selber.
Fragt euch mal selber, wer kann denn sein eigenes BGE verdienen?
Freunde?
Familie?
Arbeitskollegen?



Was meint ihr was passiert wenn Covid weitermacht?
Mehr Arbeitsplätze?
Schätzungen gingen heute los das sich der Touristenbetrieb in NewYork 2024 normalisieren wird.
Wer glaubt das es ~1Jahr Covid bleibt? Und das 3 Jahre reichen das sich alles normalisiert?
Alles was Amazon und Co jetzt aufsaugen bleibt da.
Geschäfte, Kinos...
Und lustigerweise scheitern wir daran die richtig zu besteuern. Dank EU.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. November 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Es kann Dir nicht egal sein...es gibt niemanden, der viel weniger oder viel mehr verdient als der Durchschnitt...schrieb DON.



Natürlich kann man hier wesentlich weniger als der Durchschnitt verdienen, da es kein bereinigter Durchschnitt ist.
Wenn du 10 Personen hast die 10.000 Euro verdienen, 20 Personen hast die 2500 Euro verdienen und 50 Personen hast die 1000 Euro verdienen mag der durchschnittliche Lohn zwar auf dem Papier bei 2.500 Euro liegen, verdient die Mehrheit im Einzelnen aber trotzdem weit weniger als diese durchschnittlichen 2.500 Euro im Monat.
Ist genau das Gleiche wie wenn man immer wieder zu lesen bekommt wieviel privates Vermögen doch der Durchschnittsdeutsche habe (im Schnitt etwa 83.000 Euro), auch dort ziehen wenige besonders Reiche den Durchschnitt massiv nach oben und vernebelt das so das die Mehrheit der Deutschen alles andere als den angegebenen Betrag an Vermögen besitzt.


----------



## TrueRomance (19. November 2020)

Research schrieb:


> Woher soll das Geld kommen?


Von den jetzigen Sozialleistungen die dann wegfallen und die ganzen Leute damit beschäftigt werden. Wir schmettern hier so viel Kohle weg für endlose Bauvorhaben, Entwicklungshilfe für eins der wirtschaftlich stärksten Länder, sinnfreie Fördergelder aufgrund von Vorkriegspolitik, Milliarden um Menchenrechtsverachtende Unternehmen zu "retten" (VW), etc. Pp.

Da wäre genug Kohle verfügbar um das zu realisieren und für soziale Gerechtigkeit zu sorgen. Dann würde meine Oma, die ihr ganzes Leben gearbeitet hat, keine mickrige Ostmindestrente bekommen.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Natürlich kann es das, da es kein bereinigter Durchschnitt ist.


Ich denke er wollte damit genau deine Aussage ausdrücken **


----------



## Sparanus (19. November 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Weil es da erhebliche Unterschiede gibt.


Was denn, was nicht mit der Warmmiete schon abgegolten ist?
Internet, Nahrung, Verkehr etc unterscheiden sich minimal. Ja gut, Kinder,  wenn man denn welche hat.

Ich wohne hier in München und NRW, ich seh bei allem was nichts mit der Unterkunft zu tun hat keine großen Unterschiede. Der ÖPNV ist gar billiger.


----------



## RyzA (20. November 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Was denn, was nicht mit der Warmmiete schon abgegolten ist?
> Internet, Nahrung, Verkehr etc unterscheiden sich minimal. Ja gut, Kinder,  wenn man denn welche hat.
> 
> Ich wohne hier in München und NRW, ich seh bei allem was nichts mit der Unterkunft zu tun hat keine großen Unterschiede. Der ÖPNV ist gar billiger.


Hmm, ok ich dachte allgemein die Preise wären auch in Großstädten höher.


----------



## RtZk (20. November 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Was denn, was nicht mit der Warmmiete schon abgegolten ist?
> Internet, Nahrung, Verkehr etc unterscheiden sich minimal. Ja gut, Kinder,  wenn man denn welche hat.
> 
> Ich wohne hier in München und NRW, ich seh bei allem was nichts mit der Unterkunft zu tun hat keine großen Unterschiede. Der ÖPNV ist gar billiger.



Handwerkerkosten sind z.B. massiv höher in größeren Städten, genauso wie einige andere Dienstleistungen.
Nahrung vom Supermarkt und Internet sind natürlich genauso teuer.


----------



## Sparanus (20. November 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Handwerkerkosten sind z.B. massiv höher in größeren Städten


Bei Mietwohnungen zieht das Argument aber auch nur halb, kann mich nicht erinnern, dass wir mal einen Handwerker in der Wohnung hatten der was gemacht hat was nicht von Vermieter gemacht werden muss. 
Andere Dienstleistungen naja was? Mein Friseur hier will 12€. Wie viel billiger geht es noch? 
Oder worauf willst du genau hinaus? Welche grundsätzlich wichtigen Dienstleistungen sind merklich teurer.


----------



## RtZk (20. November 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Bei Mietwohnungen zieht das Argument aber auch nur halb, kann mich nicht erinnern, dass wir mal einen Handwerker in der Wohnung hatten der was gemacht hat was nicht von Vermieter gemacht werden muss.
> Andere Dienstleistungen naja was? Mein Friseur hier will 12€. Wie viel billiger geht es noch?
> Oder worauf willst du genau hinaus? Welche grundsätzlich wichtigen Dienstleistungen sind merklich teurer.



Alles an kulturellen Dienstleistungen z.B. , nicht jeder wohnt zur Miete, auch so etwas wie Friseure sind im Durchschnitt teurer (Ausnahmen mag es immer geben), das Gastgewerbe (durchaus auch eine Dienstleistungsbranche), Kindergärten etc. im Grunde nach fast alles außerhalb der Supermärkte und des Verkehrs (das unterscheidet sich zwischen Städten massiv).


----------



## Sparanus (20. November 2020)

Es geht aber um Miete, wir reden über den Mindestlohn. Kindergarten hatte ich bereits erwähnt. 
Also was ist erheblich teurer?


----------



## TrueRomance (20. November 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es geht aber um Miete, wir reden über den Mindestlohn. Kindergarten hatte ich bereits erwähnt.
> Also was ist erheblich teurer?


KFZ Versicherung + Hausratversicherung, Barbesuche, ansonsten hat Rtzk doch Beispiele genannt.


----------



## DKK007 (21. November 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Wobei genau sollten denn die 500 - 600€ helfen? Davon leben kann man nicht im geringsten. Das heißt mindestens Wohngeld müsste doch wieder dazu beantragt werden.


Das reicht in Großstädten nicht mal für die Kaltmiete.



RyzA schrieb:


> Eben. Eigentlich ist das Grundeinkommen auch dafür gedacht um aus der Armut rauszukommen.


Wie deine Übersicht zeigt, muss dafür aber das BGE mindestens 1000€ betragen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Gering Verdiener zahlen aber praktisch keine Einkommenssteuer. Die hätten davon nichts.


Nicht nur praktisch, sondern überhaupt nicht.
Die Freigrenze liegt bei 9.408€ im Jahr, also 784€ im Monat.



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Unter welchen Bedingungen bekommt man so viel? In den neuen Bundesländern träumen viele Arbeitnehmer von solch einem Nettolohn. Ich bezweifle, dass unser Sozialsystem jemanden 1500 Taler gibt der arbeitsunfähig ist.


Hängt halt von der Versicherung ab. Ich würde da bei 1500€ rauskommen, wobei das wohl Brutto ist.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Um das ad hoc zu ändern, müsste man das Arbeitszeitgesetz drastisch modifizieren oder eben personalaufwändige Wirtschaftszweige (sprich: Dienstleistungssektor und Einzelhandel) pushen. Und wenn man das auch gleich noch damit verbinden kann, dem Bürger mehr Seelenfrieden, Flexibilität bei der Arbeitsplatzwahl oder Spielraum für die Selbstständigkeit und Schaffung von Arbeitsplätzen zu geben - warum nicht?


Die Frage ist nur, wie sinnvoll es ist Arbeitsplätze im Niedriglohnsektor zu schaffen, wo eh immer mehr automatisiert wird. Und Maschinen ist Arbeitszeit, Pausen und Urlaub egal, womit die Produktivität also höher ist.

Mehr Personal braucht es vor allem in sozialen Berufen, wo aber eine entsprechende Qualifikation nötig ist.
Also ist Bildung nötig.
Und für die braucht es Erzieher und Lehrer, also genau mit die sozialen Berufe, wo Personal fehlt.


----------



## TrueRomance (21. November 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Versicherung


Privat. Das hat dann aber nichts mit den jetzigen Sozialleistungen zu tun. Davon kann man heute nur bedingt leben.


----------



## DKK007 (21. November 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hmm, ok ich dachte allgemein die Preise wären auch in Großstädten höher.



Nicht wirklich.
Aufgrund der höheren Transportkosten und dem kleineren Angebot sind Waren auf dem Land oft sogar eher teurer.



RtZk schrieb:


> Alles an kulturellen Dienstleistungen





TrueRomance schrieb:


> Barbesuche,



Wobei dass man dafür in der Stadt mehr ausgibt eher daran liegt, dass die Ausgaben auf dem Land dafür bei Null Euro liegen. Weil es da sowas einfach gar nicht gibt.
Und spätestens wenn man da doch mal hin will, fallen nicht unerhebliche Fahrtkosten in die nächste große Stadt wie Dresden an.

Aber derzeit ist eh alles zu, also fallen solche Ausgaben komplett weg.



Research schrieb:


> Wer glaubt das es ~1Jahr Covid bleibt? Und das 3 Jahre reichen das sich alles normalisiert?



Hängt halt davon ab, wann der Impfstoff da ist und wie schnell man es schafft große Teile der Menschheit zu impfen.
Im Sommer ging man noch davon aus, das es frühestens Mitte nächstes Jahr einen Impfstoff gibt.
Nach den aktuellen Erfolgen der von Modena und Biontec/Pfizer sieht es so aus, als gibt es den noch dieses Jahr zu Weihnachten.



> Merkel glaubt an baldige Impfstoff-Zulassung​Bundeskanzlerin Merkel äußerte sich gestern optimistisch, dass in Europa bald der erste Impfstoff zugelassen werden könnte. Dies könnte "im Dezember oder sehr schnell nach der Jahreswende" geschehen, sagte Merkel nach dem Videogipfel der Staats- und Regierungschefs.
> 
> Auch EU-Kommissionschefin Ursula von der Leyen ist zuversichtlich, dass die Impfstoff-Kandidaten von Pfizer-Biontech und Moderna "in der zweiten Dezemberhälfte 2020" eine bedingte Marktzulassung erhalten - wenn alles ohne Probleme verlaufe.
> 
> In Europa ist die Arzneimittelbehörde EMA für die Zulassung zuständig. Die EMA sei in "täglichem Kontakt" mit ihrem US-Pendant FDA, um die Bewertung der Impfstoffkandidaten möglichst zeitgleich durchzuführen, sagte von der Leyen.











						Coronavirus
					

Coronavirus




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## RtZk (21. November 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei dass man dafür in der Stadt mehr ausgibt eher daran liegt, dass die Ausgaben auf dem Land dafür bei Null Euro liegen. Weil es da sowas einfach gar nicht gibt.
> Und spätestens wenn man da doch mal hin will, fallen nicht unerhebliche Fahrtkosten in die nächste große Stadt wie Dresden an.



Damit erfüllst du das typische Klischee eines Großstädters.
Doch so leid es mir tut, das gibt es alles auf dem Land, zumindest solange du nicht der Bayrischen Provinz oder im Brandenburger Niemandsland lebst und ist noch dazu deutlich billiger.
Opern dürften so die einzige Ausnahme sein kultureller Dienstleistungen sein die du außerhalb von großen Städten nicht findest.


----------



## TrueRomance (21. November 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei dass man dafür in der Stadt mehr ausgibt eher daran liegt, dass die Ausgaben auf dem Land dafür bei Null Euro liegen.


Naja, in unserer kleinen Stadt gibt ea Bars und da ist es günstiger als in der großen Stadt. Auch auf Dörfern gibt es Kneipen.


----------



## DKK007 (21. November 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Damit erfüllst du das typische Klischee eines Großstädters.
> Doch so leid es mir tut, das gibt es alles auf dem Land, zumindest solange du nicht der Bayrischen Provinz oder im Brandenburger



Ich lebe bloß in gar keiner Großstadt, weil man da keine Wohnung findet. 
In der sächsischen Provinz sieht es da auch nicht besser aus. Deshalb ist deine Annahme falsch und ich spreche aus Erfahrung.



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Naja, in unserer kleinen Stadt gibt ea Bars und da ist es günstiger als in der großen Stadt. Auch auf Dörfern gibt es Kneipen.


Aber wie viele noch? In vielen Orten ist alles dicht.


----------



## RtZk (21. November 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich lebe bloß in gar keiner Großstadt, weil man da keine Wohnung findet.
> In der sächsischen Provinz sieht es da auch nicht besser aus. Deshalb ist deine Annahme falsch und ich spreche aus Erfahrung.



Sächsische Provinz ist dann wohl nicht besser. Ich wohne in einem 3000 Einwohner Kaff und das nächste Kino, Theater etc. ist 8 min entfernt in einer 10.000 Einwohner "Stadt".


----------



## TrueRomance (21. November 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Aber wie viele noch? In vielen Orten ist alles


Ja, das leidige Kneipensterben. Auch in Leipzig haben schon einige geschlossen.


----------



## Sparanus (21. November 2020)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> KFZ Versicherung


Wenn man denn eins hat, aber wer so wenig verdient kauft eine alte Karre.


TrueRomance schrieb:


> Hausratversicherung


<5€ für meine Gegend bei 40qm unwesentlich


----------



## TrueRomance (21. November 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> so wenig verdient kauft eine alte Karre.


Die muss dennoch versichert werden. 




Sparanus schrieb:


> <5€ für meine Gegend bei 40qm unwesentlich


Bei mir waren es ca. 5 Taler im Monat weniger für Hausrat/Haftpflicht und KFZ. Bei insgesamt 50 Talern sind das 10%.
Als einzelne Komponente vielleicht nicht viel aber die Summe von allen Ausgaben. Hier mal n 5er, da mal n 5er...


----------



## Albatros1 (21. November 2020)

Man kann wohl sagen, das Leben ist insgesamt teurer geworden, egal wo.
Nicht nur wieviel man für was bezahlt, sondern auch was man nicht mehr kostenlos oder günstig bekommt.
Auch dies zählt dazu.
Z.B., bis auf mit Parkuhren versehene Parkplätze konnte man in der Stadt kostenlos überall parken. Heute bezahlt man einen Betrag pro Jahr und darf nur in einigen Straßen um die Wohnung parken. Sind das keine Plätze frei, in umliegenden Straßen kostet es etwas zusätzlich (Automat) und über Nacht parken geht nicht.
Genau so staatliche Leistungen die nicht mehr kostenlos sind oder sich die Preise stark erhöht haben.
Strom, Gas, neuer Ausweis, TÜV, Parken, Schule, Miete usw. Überall sind Preissteigerungen oder neue Normen, Steuern usw zu bezahlen.
Die Mautgeschichte von Scheuer müssen wir ja auch noch bezahlen, 550 Millionen Steuergelder für rein gar nichts.
PS. Und er ist noch im Amt. Das ist wohl der größte Skandal.


----------



## RyzA (21. November 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich.
> Aufgrund der höheren Transportkosten und dem kleineren Angebot sind Waren auf dem Land oft sogar eher teurer.


Ja ok. Aber Mieten - und Dienstleistungen sind in Großstädten teurer.


----------



## Threshold (21. November 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja ok. Aber Mieten - und Dienstleistungen sind in Großstädten teurer.


Jeder will in einer Großstadt leben.
Ich hab mal gelesen, dass jedes Jahr rund 30.000 Menschen nach Berlin ziehen. Das ist schon gewaltig. Und alle wollen möglichst günstig wohnen.


----------



## RyzA (21. November 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Jeder will in einer Großstadt leben.


Ich nicht! Mir ist selbst Bielefeld schon zu groß. 
Ich mags lieber etwas ruhiger.
Aber kenne einige die es in die Großstadt zieht.


----------



## Threshold (21. November 2020)

Ich wohne aufm Dorf. Hier gibt es zwei Tankstellen, drei Döner Läden und ein paar Supermärkte. Immerhin drei Grundschulen, eine Gesamtschule und ein Gymnasium. Als schüler muss man nicht woanders hinfahren, das ist von Vorteil.


----------



## RyzA (21. November 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich wohne aufm Dorf. Hier gibt es zwei Tankstellen, drei Döner Läden und ein paar Supermärkte. Immerhin drei Grundschulen, eine Gesamtschule und ein Gymnasium. Als schüler muss man nicht woanders hinfahren, das ist von Vorteil.


Sicher dass das ein Dorf ist und keine Großgemeinde? 
Aus dem Dorf aus dem ich kam hatten wir nur eine Grundschule. Und in der Großgemeinde 6 (6 Dörfer) und eine Gesamtschule gehabt.
Jetzt wohne ich seit 13 Jahren in einer Kleinstadt. Mit ich weiß nicht wievielen Grundschulen, 3 Realschulen, einer Gesamtschule und 3 Gymnasien.

Topic: Jedenfalls sind in der Großstadt die Wohnungskosten deutlich höher.

Wenn es ein Grundeinkommen gäbe, müßte das von Region zu Region angepasst werden.


----------



## RtZk (21. November 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn es ein Grundeinkommen gäbe, müßte das von Region zu Region angepasst werden.



Das ist denke ich nicht wirklich sinnvoll zu regeln. Diese Summen müssten regelmäßig überprüft und an die aktuelle Situation angepasst werden.
An der Grundsteuer, deren Werte Jahrzehnte alt waren und hinten und vorne nicht mehr gepasst haben sieht man, dass der bürokratische Aufwand enorm ist und nicht zu bewerkstelligen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. November 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Jedem bundesdeutschen Bürger monatlich pauschal und ohne Wenn und Aber zwischen 500 und 600 Euro fix und bedingungslos zukommen zu lassen, könnte sogar kostengünstiger sein.



Eher nicht. ALGII hat zwar einen erheblichen Verwaltungsoverhead und ettliche sinnlose Anhangskosten (Maßnahmen, etc.), aber zum einen sind das alles Dienstleistungen und somit ABM-Maßnahmen. Den Leuten musst du hinterher halt ein BGE statt Lohn zahlen  .
Zum anderen kommst du auch damit nicht annähernd auf >Faktor 10, sondern bestenfalls 2-3 der tatsächlich ausgezahlten Stütze. Wir haben aber nicht 1/3 der Bevölkerung auf HartzIV.

Die andere Frage, die du an dieser Stelle beantworten musst:
Willst du wirklich ettliche 100000 nicht-Bundesbürger, die derzeit irgend eine Form von Unterstützung erhalten, auf der Straße sitzen/teilweise wortwörtlich verhungern lassen? Das ist nämlich der Teil, den die BGE-Verfechter irgendwie immer vergessen...



> So ein Brimborium wie jetzt mit den Corona-Hilfen, die auf dem einen Ende nicht ausreichen und auf dem anderen zu missbräuchlicher Inanspruchnahme einladen sowie den damit verbundenen und zusätzliche Kosten verursachenden Aufwand kann man sich dann auch sparen, da Betroffen zwar ggf. den Gürtel enger schnallen müssen, aber eben auch nicht die Hose verlieren können.



Wenn man den betroffenen zumuten würde, den Gürtel enger zu schnallen und es nur um deren Versorgung ginge, bräuchte man gar keine Corona-Hilfen. Das einzige, was du für HartzIV derzeit nachweisen musst, ist ein Mangel an Einkommen und das einzige, was du tun musst, dich als arbeitssuchend melden. Nicht einmal eine angemessene Wohnung muss man haben und auch die Vermögensregeln wurden massiv gelockert. Die Rumjammerei resultiert nur daraus, dass Millionen von Bundesbürger ein Leben auf HartzIV-Niveau nur für andere vollkommen okay finden. Sie selbst kommen damit nicht aus und fordern deswegen staatliche Hilfen.




RyzA schrieb:


> Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass gerade junge  Menschen, welche gesund sind, arbeiten gehen sollten wenn sie zumutbare Arbeit angeboten bekommen oder finden.



Junge Menschen sollen sich also abrackern, während alte Menschen, die kerngesund sind und denen zumutbare Arbeit angeboten wird, sich weiter in der Sonne aalen?




Tengri86 schrieb:


> Man könnte ja  bedingungsloses "Renten" Einkommen statt Grundeinkommen machen.
> (Grund/Mindesrente)
> 
> Glaube die Niederlande hat sowas



Die Basisversorgung im Alter stellt afaik als einzige Bedingung, dass man kein Vermögen hat und alt ist. Dein Vorschlag wäre also nur ein Geschenk an Leute mit Vermögen.




Eckism schrieb:


> Dann sollen se halt irgend ne passende Steuer nehmen, gibt ja schließlich genug von dem Mist.



Keine Ahnung, aber jede Menge davon...
Nenn doch mal eine Steuer, die überwiegend von armen Leuten, inbesondere von nicht Arbeitenden bezahlt wird, ehe du sinnlos rummotzt.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Und genau davon rede ich die ganze Zeit: Ein Grundeinkommen wird weiterhin unterscheiden müssen,



Dann ist es aber kein *B*ge und dann braucht man auch weiterhin die ganze Bürokratie, aus deren Einsparung du dein ""BGE"" finanzieren wolltest.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir werden über kurz oderl lang die Einführung einer "Maschinensteuer" erleben, weil der künftige technologische Fortschritt und damit einhergehend BIP (Produktivitäts-) Steigerungen zum einem großen Teil selbst durch "Maschinen" entwickelt werden (Digitalisierung). Insoweit wird man mit *hauptsächlich* Steuern und Abgaben auf Arbeitsleistung nicht mehr sehr weit kommen, aber ich bin fest davon überzeugt, dass ich das mit fast 50 JAhren noch miterleben werde.



Der Staat erhebt im wesentlichen Abgaben auf Arbeit, Gewinn, Besitz und Konsum. Davon sind in den letzten Jahrzehnten die auf Arbeit deutlich gestiegen, die auf Besitz und Gewinn drastisch gesunken (letztere indirekt durch Vermeidungsmöglichkeiten), die auf Konsum nur leicht gestiegen. Wie kommst du zu einer Utopie, die das umkehrt?
(Nicht, dass ich das nicht auch sinnvoll finden würde. Aber sinnvoll ist das spätestens, seitdem unser Staat soziale Unterschiede bekämpfen will.)




TrueRomance schrieb:


> Unter welchen Bedingungen bekommt man so viel? In den neuen Bundesländern träumen viele Arbeitnehmer von solch einem Nettolohn. Ich bezweifle, dass unser Sozialsystem jemanden 1500 Taler gibt der arbeitsunfähig ist.



Hängt stark von den Gründen der Arbeitsunfähigkeit und auch vom Wohnort ab. Aber arbeitsunfähige haben schon einmal etwas bessere Sozialleistungen als Arbeitssuchende und kriegen zum Teil einiges an Sonderbedarf z.B. wegen einer Behinderung. Schön wird das Leben unterm Strich dadurch natürlich nicht, weil der Bedarf ja da ist, aber die Überweisung ist halt höher.




RyzA schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nicht, das Hartz IV zu hoch ist, sondern die Löhne zu niedrig. Auch wenn es gerne anders herum gedreht wird.



Das "Problem", dass die Vertreter letzter Behauptung verbreiten, existiert ohnehin nicht. Ein Problem wäre "zu hohes ALGII" erst, wenn sich für Jobs ohne Eingangsvorraussetzung keine Arbeitnehmer mehr finden lassen, weil keiner will. Das ist aber definitiv nicht der Fall. Unbesetzte Stellen gibt es quasi ausschließlich mit anhängenden Qualifikationsanforderungen, die aber eben von kaum einem Arbeitslosen erfüllt werden. Oft ohne Weg, dies zu ändern.




Lotto schrieb:


> Bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen ist doch im Prinzip sowas wie H4, nur das es eben nicht an Bedingungen geknüpft wird.
> Die arbeitende Bevölkerung hat nach einiger Zeit aber nichts davon, weil sich natürlich alles verteuert. Man kann eben nur das verteilen was auch erwirtschaftet wird.



Die Höhe muss an die Lebenserhaltungskosten angepasst werden, das ist sowieso die Hauptwirkung des BGEs gemäß der Idealvorstellung: Das sorgt nicht dafür für soziale Gerechtigkeit, dass Armen ein besseres Leben geschenkt wird. Sondern dadurch, dass die gesamte Einkommenspyramide von unten her gestaucht wird, wovon die oberen 10% halt nichts haben. Die Zahlen nur die höheren Abgaben UND höheren Preise.



> Aber der Hauptgrund warum das in Deutschland nicht funktioniert ist folgender: es werden zwar die meisten weiterhin arbeiten, aber sehr sehr viele (vor allem Alter 40+) werden ihre Stunden reduzieren und nur noch halbtags oder 30 Stunden arbeiten.



So what? Wenn die Zahlen stimmen würden, also 2/3 der Bevölkerung ihre Arbeiszeit um 25% reduzieren, bräuchte es 1/12 mehr Arbeitnehmer um die Lücke zu füllen. Wir haben derzeit 3,5 Millionen Unterbeschäftigte, darunter 2,5 Millionen mit Nullbeschäftigung - passt doch.




TrueRomance schrieb:


> Von den jetzigen Sozialleistungen die dann wegfallen und die ganzen Leute damit beschäftigt werden. Wir schmettern hier so viel Kohle weg für endlose Bauvorhaben, Entwicklungshilfe für eins der wirtschaftlich stärksten Länder, sinnfreie Fördergelder aufgrund von Vorkriegspolitik, Milliarden um Menchenrechtsverachtende Unternehmen zu "retten" (VW), etc. Pp.



Du vermischst Dinge, die nichts miteinander zu tun haben. Natürlich verschleudert der Staat Milliardensummen an Luftfahrtindustrie, Autoindustrie, Stromindustrie, etc.. Aber zum einen gibt es jede Menge Stellen, an diesen dieses Geld (dringender) fehlt (Umweltschutz, Klimaschutz, Schulen, Grundlagenforschung, Verkehr, Gesundheit,...), zum anderen ändert die Einführung eines BGEs daran genau null. Für dessen Finanzierung musst du mit dem auskommen, was wir schon heute an Sozialkosten haben, oder weitere Finanztöpfe erschließen.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nur, wie sinnvoll es ist Arbeitsplätze im Niedriglohnsektor zu schaffen, wo eh immer mehr automatisiert wird.



Dienstleistung ist noch der Teil, der sich am schwersten automatisieren lässt und wir deswegen mittelfristig neben den hochbezahlten Jobs in Entwicklung und Organisation das einzige sein, was noch bleibt. Der Mittelbau aus im weitestenden Sinne (ver)arbeitetenden (einschließlich Datenverarbeiter), also alldiejenigen die im Prinzip Handlungen vollführen, die ihnen 1:1 so gelehrt wurden, das sind die am stärksten bedrohten Posten. Denn in die Verrichtung solcher Arbeiten wird schon heute investiert (Lehre) und sie werden schon heute dauerhaft im Unternehmen gehalten (Festanstellung, Bindemaßnahmen), haben also genau die gleichen Nachteile eines Roboters/Programms/... (Anschaffungskosten, Fixkosten).

Und das heißt auch: Wir haben mittelfristig eine Gesellschaftsfom, in der eine kleine Elite auf eine Breite Masse von ihnen Dienenden herabblickt, die zumindest nach kapitalistischen Gesichtspunkten 1/100tel oder (deutlich) weniger verdienen. Das kann dann entweder so aussehen, wie in Lateinamerika, oder man schafft ein soziales Ausgleichssystem - und der erste Schritt wäre, endlich einzusehen, dass "Niedriglohn"-Jobs keine schlimmen Tätigkeiten, sondern nur schlimme Lohnbedingungen sind. Callcenter-Mitarbeiter, Paketausträger und Regaleinräumer sind DIE Jobs der Zukunft und sie abschaffen zu wollen, ist bescheuert. Dafür zu sorgen, dass man dafür einigermaßen leben kann, umso wichtiger. Sonst explodiert die Kriminalitätsrate, wenn der Gesellschaftsvertrag aufgekündigt wird.




RyzA schrieb:


> Aber kenne einige die es in die Großstadt zieht.



Die meisten davon vermutlich von außerhalb einer Großstadt, obwohl das ja statistisch immer umgekehrt sein sollte, vermut ich? So sieht es jedenfalls in meinem Umfeld aus. Erstaunlich viele sind zufrieden mit ihrem Lebensort, aber die Quote der "ich will was anderes" ist unter den Großstädtern WEIT höher.


----------



## Don-71 (22. November 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Staat erhebt im wesentlichen Abgaben auf Arbeit, Gewinn, Besitz und Konsum. Davon sind in den letzten Jahrzehnten die auf Arbeit deutlich gestiegen, die auf Besitz und Gewinn drastisch gesunken (letztere indirekt durch Vermeidungsmöglichkeiten), die auf Konsum nur leicht gestiegen. Wie kommst du zu einer Utopie, die das umkehrt?
> (Nicht, dass ich das nicht auch sinnvoll finden würde. Aber sinnvoll ist das spätestens, seitdem unser Staat soziale Unterschiede bekämpfen will.)


Das was ich beschreibe ist keine Utopie, sondern nach allen Voraussagen ein Fakt, um den NIEMAND mehr herumkommen wird.


> Abgaben auf Arbeit, Gewinn, Besitz/Eigentun und Konsum


Das ist ideologisch aufgeladen und natürlich kann man sich hier trefflich über Stellschrauben (Anteil/Verteilung und Höhe) von Steuern und Abgaben auf die einzelnen "Gebiete" streiten, will ich hier aber gar nicht und hat auch erstmal wenig  damit zu tun, wo die Entwicklung hingeht.

Nehmen wir als Beispiel den Schalterangestellten der Bundesbahn, der seine Brötchen mit dem Verkauf von Fahrkarten und Beratung von Kunden verdient hat. Dieser wurde von der Bundesbahn durch Fahrkartenautomaten ersetzt. Erstmal sieht das wie ein "Abbruch" der Wertschöpfungskette aus und die Bundesbahn hätte hier "Geld" gespart und dem Staat geht Geld verloren, da der Fahrkartenangestellte keine Steuern und Abgaben mehr bezahlt. Allerdings muss der Fahrkartenautomat entwickelt (Komponenten) und zusammengebaut (Herstellung der Komponenten und Endmontage) weden und das passierte bis jetzt durch eine ganze Reihe von Menschen. Die Wertschöpfungskette ist also weitergewandert, zu den Angestellten des Fahrkartenautomatenherstellers und Komponentenhersteller (dies gilt analog für tausende andere Maschinen).
Wenn es aber in Zukunft so läuft, das der Fahrkartenautomat praktisch durch eine "lernfähige" Software entwickelt wird und ein 3D Drucker den fertigen Automaten ausspuckt (das ist nur ein Beispiel ohne gewähr auf Richtigkeit), sitzt dann da nur noch "ein" Mensch, der  noch die Aufgabe hat die lernfähige Software mit Parametern zu füttern und zu bedienen, der Rest ist überflüssig.

Dieses Beispiel ist jetzt sehr vereinfacht und verkürzt dargestellt, aber ich glaube jeder kann das einigermaßen nachvollziehen und die Voraussagen gehen dahin, das wir so etwas in dieser Richtung in vielen Bereichen erleben werden und dann kannst du mit der Besteuerung von Arbeitsleistung absolut keinen Blumentopf mehr gewinnen, sondern das ganze Modell wird dann *zwangsläufig* kippen, weil du so viele Dienstleistungsstellen gar nicht schaffen kannst.
Auch ist der Motor der Entwicklung des technischen Fortschrittes (dann nicht mehr ausschließlich) der Mensch und somit besteuerbar in der Wertschöpfungkette durch seine Arbeitsleistung, sondern der Mensch wird dann durch lernfähige Soft und Hardware ersetzt und diese muss dann zwangsläufig besteuert werden, sonst kannst du keine Gemeinwesen mehr finanzieren.


----------



## RyzA (22. November 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Junge Menschen sollen sich also abrackern, während alte Menschen, die kerngesund sind und denen zumutbare Arbeit angeboten wird, sich weiter in der Sonne aalen?


Ich meinte speziell jüngere Menschen weil die meistens noch eher gesund sind als Ältere. Aber natürlich: wer gesund ist sollte arbeiten gehen!


----------



## Lotto (22. November 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Basisversorgung im Alter stellt afaik als einzige Bedingung, dass man kein Vermögen hat und alt ist. Dein Vorschlag wäre also nur ein Geschenk an Leute mit Vermögen.



Ich glaube was er meint ist, dass statt dem jetzigen Rentensystem jeder die gleiche Rente bekommt. Für den Rest muss man dann privat sorgen, d.h. Leute mit höherem Lebenseinkommen hätten dann auch am Ende die höhere Rente (wenn sie denn vorsorgen).
Heute dagegen ist es so, dass sich die Rente direkt nach der Höhe des Lebenseinkommens richtet (eben durch Rentenpunkte).
An der Höhe der Einzahlungen darf sich natürlich nichts ändern (d.h. weiterhin abhängig vom Einkommen).

Im Prinzip wird die staatliche Rente ja dagegegn zur Zeit für viele schleichend abgeschafft. Immer mehr Leute werden mit ihrer Rente unter die Grundsicherung fallen, da die Rente quasi immer weiter gekürzt wird (Renteneintrittsalter wird erhöht, Rentenversteuerung steigt, Rentenniveau sinkt).
Heute schon können die meisten erst mit 67 ohne Abschlag in Rente gehen. Es ist gerade in Diskussion dieses quasi für die noch jüngeren Generationen auf 70 zu erhöhen (weil die ja laut Statistik noch älter werden).
Mal eben Hand hoch hier: wer glaubt ernsthaft, dass er noch im Alter von 67 fähig ist die jetzige Arbeit (die er in jungen Jahren macht) zu verrichten?


----------



## Eckism (22. November 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, aber jede Menge davon...
> Nenn doch mal eine Steuer, die überwiegend von armen Leuten, inbesondere von nicht Arbeitenden bezahlt wird, ehe du sinnlos rummotzt.


Warum sollte man nicht Arbeitende auch noch dafür belohnen, das sie nicht arbeiten? Wer nichts macht, bekommt auch weniger, braucht schließlich auch weniger, ist ja nun logisch. Zuhause rumhocken ist günstiger, es kostet schließlich auch noch Geld, zur Arbeit und nach Hause zu kommen oder Kleidung für die Arbeit zu kaufen usw.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. November 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist ideologisch aufgeladen und natürlich kann man sich hier trefflich über Stellschrauben (Anteil/Verteilung und Höhe) von Steuern und Abgaben auf die einzelnen "Gebiete" streiten, will ich hier aber gar nicht und hat auch erstmal wenig  damit zu tun, wo die Entwicklung hingeht.



Der Verlauf der Entwicklung der Staatsfinanzierung hat also nichts damit zu tun, wo die Entwicklung der Staatsfinanzierung hingeht, sondern ist "ideologisch aufgeladen". Hört, hört.



> Dieses Beispiel ist jetzt sehr vereinfacht und verkürzt dargestellt, aber ich glaube jeder kann das einigermaßen nachvollziehen



Vermutlich. Nicht umsonst habe ich genau das gleiche geschrieben: Arbeiterjobs im mittleren Bereich sterben aus.



> und die Voraussagen gehen dahin, das wir so etwas in dieser Richtung in vielen Bereichen erleben werden und dann kannst du mit der Besteuerung von Arbeitsleistung absolut keinen Blumentopf mehr gewinnen, sondern das ganze Modell wird dann *zwangsläufig* kippen, weil du so viele Dienstleistungsstellen gar nicht schaffen kannst.



Nicht? Es gibt schon die ersten Supermärkte, die auch in Deutschland einen Greeter haben. Anstatt diverse Dinge in einem Geschäft mit ausgebildetem Fachpersonal nach Beratung zu kaufen, gucken wir heute ein Video von einem hier-hast-du-50-€-für-eine-gute-Note-Influencer, lassen von einem Hungerlohn-Packer abschicken und von einem 5-€-Jobber ausliefern. Natürlich schon lange nicht mehr an die Haustür, da kommen bestenfalls Benachrichtigungskärtchen hin, sondern an einem Kleinstselbständigen, dessen Kiosk mittlerweile nur noch eine Packstation ist, ihm aber einen Hungerlohn sichert.
Bislang hat Automatisierung nie dazu geführt, dass deutlich weniger Menschen gearbeitet haben. Sie hat immer dazu geführt, dass ein größerer Anteil schlecht bezahlt schuftet, weil (ohne BGE) die Leute eben trotzdem eine Arbeit brauchen und mit dem Überangebot von Arbeitskräften Arbeit irgendwann so billig wird, dass die Maschinen nicht mithalten können. Auf dieses Prinzip ist der Aufstieg Chinas aufgebaut, typischerweise haben die hier ab- und in Fernost wiederaufgebauten Werke danach eine viel höhere Personalquote und entsprechend weniger Automatisierung als möglich, aber es ist einfach billiger.

Besteuerbare wird es also immer geben. Und wo man die Abgaben eintreibt, war schon immer eine politische Entscheidung.



> sondern der Mensch wird dann durch lernfähige Soft und Hardware ersetzt und diese muss dann zwangsläufig besteuert werden, sonst kannst du keine Gemeinwesen mehr finanzieren.



Auch das ist keine neue Entwicklung und die bisherige Reaktion ist es, am Gemeinwesen zu sparen. Jede Gleichung hat zwei Seiten und du postulierst hier unter kompletter Missachtung der bisherigen historischen Entwicklung, dass die Angleichung zwingend einer Seite erfolgen muss. Dem ist nicht so.




Lotto schrieb:


> Ich glaube was er meint ist, dass statt dem jetzigen Rentensystem jeder die gleiche Rente bekommt. Für den Rest muss man dann privat sorgen, d.h. Leute mit höherem Lebenseinkommen hätten dann auch am Ende die höhere Rente (wenn sie denn vorsorgen).
> Heute dagegen ist es so, dass sich die Rente direkt nach der Höhe des Lebenseinkommens richtet (eben durch Rentenpunkte).
> An der Höhe der Einzahlungen darf sich natürlich nichts ändern (d.h. weiterhin abhängig vom Einkommen).



Falls er das gemeint hat, wäre es in der Tat eine große Änderung. Die Abschaffung von Renten über dem Mindestniveau zugunsten von noch mehr Gewinn für die privante Finanzwirtschaft wird aber verdammt viele Leute auf die Barrikaden bringen



> Im Prinzip wird die staatliche Rente ja dagegegn zur Zeit für viele schleichend abgeschafft. Immer mehr Leute werden mit ihrer Rente unter die Grundsicherung fallen, da die Rente quasi immer weiter gekürzt wird (Renteneintrittsalter wird erhöht, Rentenversteuerung steigt, Rentenniveau sinkt).
> Heute schon können die meisten erst mit 67 ohne Abschlag in Rente gehen. Es ist gerade in Diskussion dieses quasi für die noch jüngeren Generationen auf 70 zu erhöhen (weil die ja laut Statistik noch älter werden).
> Mal eben Hand hoch hier: wer glaubt ernsthaft, dass er noch im Alter von 67 fähig ist die jetzige Arbeit (die er in jungen Jahren macht) zu verrichten?



*Hand oben*
Wir haben mittlerweile einen sehr hohen Anteil an Leuten, bei denen die größte berufliche körperliche Leistung der Weg zum Arbeitsplatz ist und der wurde dieses Jahr vielerorts auf 5 m oder weniger reduziert. Und geistig kann man sich, wenn keine Krankheit dazwischen kommt, bis in dreistellige Regionen ausreichend fit halten. Von daher ist eine Anpassung des Rentenbeginns lange überflüssig; wir brauchen medizinische Kriterien für belastende Berufe und deutlich spätere Daten für alles andere. Das ist eine unabdingbare Anpassung an den modernen Lebensstil: Das Rentensystem ist/war gedacht für die letzten Lebensjahre nach 50+ Jahren verdienst. Mittlerweile haben wir eine Wirtschaftsstruktur (ohne Abi bist du nichts, nach Studium erstmal Praktika, etc.), in der viele erst mit 30-35 einen Job haben, bei dem man in größerer Menge Geld abzwacken kann und das Sterbealter für Altersschwäche läuft für die heute jungen auf 85+ hinaus. Wenn du da an "Rente ab 65" festhälst, dann bedeutet das 20 Jahre Rente auf 30 Jahre arbeiten. In einer Bevölkerung konstanter Größe (und weiteres Wachstum können wir uns nicht leisten, wir haben eigentlich schon zu viel) entspricht das 40% Rentenbeitrag. Vollkommen undenkbar. Und ich finde es auch ehrlich gesagt von der Lebensplanung her kacke: Man soll sich in seinen besten Jahren kaputtrackern und danach, wenn man vieles eh nicht mehr machen kann, sitzt man nutzlos rum. Sinnvoll wäre in meinen Augen eine schon ab Mitte 30 - Mitte 40 abnehmende Wochen-/Jahresarbeitszeit, die aber erst mit 75 oder später (je nach Gesundheit) auf 0 sinkt. Ich kenne Wissenschaftler, die haben ihr Büro erst mit 85 geräumt - weil ein Fall von "Tod" in die Quere kam.




Eckism schrieb:


> Warum sollte man nicht Arbeitende auch noch dafür belohnen, das sie nicht arbeiten? Wer nichts macht, bekommt auch weniger, braucht schließlich auch weniger, ist ja nun logisch. Zuhause rumhocken ist günstiger, es kostet schließlich auch noch Geld, zur Arbeit und nach Hause zu kommen oder Kleidung für die Arbeit zu kaufen usw.



Aufgabe verfehlt, 6, setzen.


----------



## Mahoy (22. November 2020)

Wie schon geschrieben, kann man die Anzahl derjenigen, die überhaupt nicht arbeiten wollen, komplett ignorieren. Erst einmal, weil sie vergleichsweise winzig ist und zweitens, weil das Hauptproblem immer noch daran besteht, überhaupt genug Stellen für alle zu haben, die auch mit dem körperlichen/geistigen/gesundheitlichen Möglichkeiten von Arbeitslosen korrespondieren und in einem Maße vergütet werden, dass sich die Arbeit auch lohnt.

Entweder schafft man also Stellen für alle, oder in allen Bereichen arbeiten alle weniger und verteilt die Arbeit auf mehr Personen. Und das vergütet man dann entweder trotzdem so, dass es zum Leben und fürs Alter reicht, und/oder man normalisiert die Einkünfte nach Lohnerhalt und/oder man senkt die Lebenserhaltungkosten in allen Kategorien. Jede diesr Varianten ist gleich durchführbar oder undruchführbar - je nach gesellschaftlichem und politischem Willen.

Und ich bin absolut mit bei ruyven einer Meinung, dass die heutige Einstellung, das Lebenswerte am Leben quasi in ein Nachleben - auch Rente genannt - zu verschieben, einfach nicht mehr tragbar ist. Das ist quasi derselbe quasireligiöse Schmonzens, denen man damals Leibeigenen aufgetischt hast: Erdulde und arbeite, im Jenseits wirst du belohnt. Wenn der einzige Fortschritt darin bestehen soll, dass man schon ein paar Jahre vor dem Jenseits die Früchte eines langen arbeitsreichen Lebens genießen darf, dann prost Mahlzeit. Im Jenseits hatte man im designierten Genusszeitraum wenigstens keine Altersbeschwerden.

Dann doch lieber die vorhandene Arbeit sinnvoller aufteilen, mehr Lebensqualität für das ganze Leben schaffen. Und wenn das nicht finanzierbar ist, sollte man eventuell überlegen, ob das gegenwärtige Wirtschaftssystem vielleicht doch nicht mehr zeit- und situationsgemäß ist.

Und wie ich schon in früheren Beiträgen schrieb: Wer auf unqualifizierte Arbeiter herabblickt und meint, diese wären ja selbst schuld, wenn sie nicht genug verdienen, der verfehlt das Thema. Entscheidend ist, wie sehr diese unqualifizierte Arbeit benötigt wird.
Wenn nicht, muss man dort keine Beschäftigungstherapie zu Hungerlöhnen betreiben. Und falls doch, ist sie aufgrund ihrer Bedeutung, nicht aufgrund der Qualifikation ihres Verrichters zu vergüten.


----------



## facehugger (22. November 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich gehe auf jeden Fall weiter arbeiten.
> Ich will doch nicht den ganzen Tag neben meiner Frau aufm Sofa hocken.


Du sollste doch AUF deiner Frau hocken. Hat dir das keiner erklärt? Mensch, Threshold. Ich empfehle dir daher: Bio, Grundkurs für Anfänger...

Gruß


----------



## Eckism (22. November 2020)

facehugger schrieb:


> Du sollste doch AUF deiner Frau hocken. Hat dir das keiner erklärt? Mensch, Threshold. Ich empfehle dir daher: Bio, Grundkurs für Anfänger...
> 
> Gruß


Eigentlich sollte die Frau auf ihm hocken...andersrum könnte es doch etwas schmerzhaft werden.


----------



## facehugger (22. November 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte die Frau auf ihm hocken...andersrum könnte es doch etwas schmerzhaft werden.


Kommt auf die Frau an

Gruß


----------



## RyzA (23. November 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Und wie ich schon in früheren Beiträgen schrieb: Wer auf unqualifizierte Arbeiter herabblickt und meint, diese wären ja selbst schuld, wenn sie nicht genug verdienen, der verfehlt das Thema. Entscheidend ist, wie sehr diese unqualifizierte Arbeit benötigt wird.
> Wenn nicht, muss man dort keine Beschäftigungstherapie zu Hungerlöhnen betreiben. Und falls doch, ist sie aufgrund ihrer Bedeutung, nicht aufgrund der Qualifikation ihres Verrichters zu vergüten.


Es werden auch ausländische Arbeiter für Arbeiten eingesetzt die sonst kaum ein Deutscher machen kann oder will.
Z.B. Erntehelfer, in der Fleischindustrie oder Altenpflege (als Hilfskräfte).
Die werden teilweise richtig ausgenutzt zu ganz schlechten Arbeitsbedingungen.

Oder was noch ungerecht ist: Leiharbeiter welche die gleichen Arbeiten ausführen wie das Stammpersonal, aber deutlich schlechter bezahlt werden.


----------



## Threshold (23. November 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Z.B. Erntehelfer, in der Fleischindustrie oder Altenpflege (als Hilfskräfte).


Weil die halt schlecht bezahlt werden.
Ein Rumäne in der Fleischindustrie verdient trotzdem mehr als zu Hause.
Und wenn man erst mal die Flüchtlinge zwingt Arbeit anzunehmen, werden die Preise noch weiter nach unten gehen und dann haben Flüchtlinge die Jobs. die heute nur noch Osteuropäer machen.
Deswegen brauchst du Mindestlohn, flächendeckend, ohne Ausnahmen, ohne Hintertür.
Wer sich nicht dran hält, wird empfindlich bestraft.


----------



## seahawk (23. November 2020)

Das Problem ist aber, dass bei uns Nettolohn und Regelbedarf gekoppelt sind. Steigt also der Mindestlohn, steigt, die Regelleistungen.


----------



## RyzA (23. November 2020)

Das weiß ich nicht. Ich weiß nur, dass wenn die Lebenshaltungskosten steigen, es  Anpassungen am Regelsatz gibt.
Und selbst wenn er auch steigen würde,  wenn der Mindestlohn steigt, gäbe es immer noch eine deutliche Differenz.
Oder was sind deine Bedenken? Das es dann keinen Anreiz mehr gäbe arbeiten zu gehen?


----------



## Mahoy (23. November 2020)

Selbst wenn. Unser derzeitiges System kann es leichter verkraften, ein paar zehntausend Leute durchzufüttern, die tatsächlich nicht arbeiten wollen (Lediglich für diese Argumentation angenommen, dass es überhaupt so viele sind ...), als ein hypothetisches Recht auf bzw. die zwingende Notwendigkeit für Arbeit zu erfüllen.

Oder anders ausgedrückt: Wenn alle Leute, die derzeit arbeitslos sind, _sehr nachdrücklich_ darauf bestehen müssten, in Lohn und Brot zu kommen, weil sie sonst keinerlei Möglichkeit hätten, ihr Lebensunterhalt zu bestreiten, hätten wir eine rapide steigende Verzweiflungskriminalität und irgendwann bürgerkriegsartige Zustände.

</whatif-modus>


----------



## seahawk (24. November 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das weiß ich nicht. Ich weiß nur, dass wenn die Lebenshaltungskosten steigen, es  Anpassungen am Regelsatz gibt.
> Und selbst wenn er auch steigen würde,  wenn der Mindestlohn steigt, gäbe es immer noch eine deutliche Differenz.
> Oder was sind deine Bedenken? Das es dann keinen Anreiz mehr gäbe arbeiten zu gehen?


Ich wollte nur darlegen, dass ein höherer Mindestlohn nicht zwangsläufig motivierend zur Aufnahme einer Arbeit ist, da eben die Sozialleistungen auch steigen. Ich bin sehr dafür, die Grundsicherung sanktionsfrei zu stellen und niemanden zur Arbeit zu zwingen. Niemand sollte dafür bestraft werden nicht arbeiten zu wollen, was aber weit stärker geprüft werden sollte sind die realen wirtschaftlichen Verhältnisse.


----------



## RyzA (24. November 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur darlegen, dass ein höherer Mindestlohn nicht zwangsläufig motivierend zur Aufnahme einer Arbeit ist, da eben die Sozialleistungen auch steigen.


Ja aber die steigen ja nicht in dem selben Maße. Wenn man nichts macht hat man trotzdem noch 200-300 Euro weniger. Bei aktuellen Mindestlohn. Wäre der noch höher wäre die Differenz auch noch größer.
Wer z.B. 40 Stunden die Woche für 10 Euro arbeitet hat im Monat 1600 Euro brutto. 
Bei 12,50€ die Stunde wären das schon 2000 Euro Brutto. Ungefähr 1400-1500 Euro Netto.
Davon kann man als einzelne Person gut leben. Wenn die Wohnung nicht gerade 1000 Euro kostet.


seahawk schrieb:


> Ich bin sehr dafür, die Grundsicherung sanktionsfrei zu stellen und niemanden zur Arbeit zu zwingen. Niemand sollte dafür bestraft werden nicht arbeiten zu wollen, was aber weit stärker geprüft werden sollte sind die realen wirtschaftlichen Verhältnisse.


Ich finde das Menschen welche gesund sind auch ganz normal arbeiten gehen können. Wer nicht arbeiten will und Jobvorschläge permanent ablehnt sollte auch sanktioniert werden. Es gibt sogar welche die Erscheinen nicht mal zu den Terminen beim Jobcenter. Das ist zwar eine kleine Minderheit, aber die gibt es.
Natürlich sollte die Arbeit zumutbar sein. Und die Pendelzeiten dürfen auch nicht zu hoch sein. Sowas  muß individuell vor Ort geprüft werden.


----------



## TrueRomance (24. November 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wer nicht arbeiten will und Jobvorschläge permanent ablehnt sollte auch sanktioniert werden


Dann ist es aber kein bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen. In unserer Gelsellschaft wird alles geregelt, da gibts Verkehrsschilder die jegliches Denken abnehnen sollen, Sanktionen um zu bestimmen was du für eine Arbeit machen sollst. Wozu?

Der Mensch wird sich dadurch freier entfalten können, kann sich weiterbilden, kann künstlerisch tätig werden und sich selbst bestimmen auch wenn er davon nicht leben könnte.

Wenn man die letzten 30 Jahre nicht arbeiten war, wird man das auch die nächsten 10 Jahre nicht tun. Sanktionen bringen da nichts.

Ich zitiere da mal eine Textpassage eines Liedes "Arbeit ist der Tod der Kunst"


----------



## RyzA (24. November 2020)

Ich denke jeder sollte seinen Beitrag solidarisch leisten.
Sich nur auszuruhen und Geld kassieren finde ich nicht gut.
Die meisten wollen auch arbeiten aber finden nichts.
Oder sind krank und können deswegen nicht arbeiten.
Oder nur teilweise.


----------



## TrueRomance (24. November 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich denke jeder sollte seinen Beitrag solidarisch leisten.


Ist eine Arbeit die keinen finanziellen Beitrag leistet, weniger wert als Arbeit die die Kassen füllt?


----------



## RyzA (24. November 2020)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Ist eine Arbeit die keinen finanziellen Beitrag leistet, weniger wert als Arbeit die die Kassen füllt?


Irgendwie muß der Staat ja finanziert werden.
Das andere sind Hobbys.


----------



## Threshold (24. November 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich finde das Menschen welche gesund sind auch ganz normal arbeiten gehen können. Wer nicht arbeiten will und Jobvorschläge permanent ablehnt sollte auch sanktioniert werden.


Aber was bringt das?
Wer nicht arbeiten will, wird sich Ausreden einfallen lassen. Der geht zum Arzt und holt sich einen Attest, damit er nicht zu irgendeiner Maßnahme muss.
Die Leute, die ablehnen, wirst du niemals zur Arbeiten bewegen, zwingen schon mal gar nicht.
Du wirst als Gesellschaft immer einen gewissen Prozentsatz mit durchschleppen müssen.
Ob das jetzt Arbeitsverweigerer, Klimawandelleugner, Impfgegner oder Flacherdler sind, spielt dabei keine Rolle.
Das gleiche auf der anderen Seite. Du wirst immer Steuerhinterzieher, Trickbetrüger und Hütchenspieler haben. Ist eben so.


----------



## RyzA (24. November 2020)

Vielleicht habt ihr Recht.
Aber solche Leute ziehen alle anderen mit in den Schmutz.
Weil in der Gesellschaft ein falsches Bild von Hartz IV und Grundsicherungsempfängern entsteht.
Da werden nämlich alle zusammen in eine Schublade gesteckt.  Die der faulen Säue welche nicht arbeiten wollen und nur abkassieren.


----------



## TrueRomance (24. November 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das andere sind Hobbys.


Natürlich muss der finanziert werden. Jetzt stell dir aber mal vor, dass viele ihr Hobby zum Job machen könnten und hätten Spaß am Job, würden vielleicht sogar ein bis zwei Angestellte haben. Ich denke da an Künstler, Musiker. Viele können davon nicht leben und gehen arbeiten. Man könnte es aber probieren und sich ne Auszeit nehmen um sich entsprechend weiterbilden. 

Man kann sich selbst ausprobieren, brauch keine Angst haben um seine Existenz.


RyzA schrieb:


> Weil in der Gesellschaft ein falsches Bild von Hartz IV


Diese Gesellschaft hat die jetzige Form doch schon erstellt. "ich BIN harz4".


----------



## RyzA (24. November 2020)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Diese Gesellschaft hat die jetzige Form doch schon erstellt. "ich BIN harz4".


Dann nenne es ALG II. Du weißt wie ich das meine.


----------



## TrueRomance (24. November 2020)

Ich meine damit, dass sich Langzeitarbeitslose damit identifizieren. Sie sind harz4 und empfangen es nicht. Früher hat man etwas verschämt gesagt, dass man auf Arbeitssuche ist.


----------



## RyzA (24. November 2020)

Und ich meinte die Vorurteile oder Klischees in der Gesellschaft, welche aufgrund von wenigen Arbeitsunwilligen entstehen.


----------



## TrueRomance (24. November 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und ich meinte die Vorurteile oder Klischees in der Gesellschaft, welche aufgrund von wenigen Arbeitsunwilligen entstehen.


Die sind aber nicht weg nur weil man Menschen zur Arbeit zwingt aufgrund von Sanktionen. Und sind wir mal ehrlich, was will man mit Angestellten, diebda sind weil sie müssen? Da ist es besser sie bleiben zu Hause.


----------



## seahawk (24. November 2020)

Die, die nicht arbeiten wollen und auch nicht arbeiten, sind weniger das Problem, als jene die Hilfe bekommen und schwarz arbeiten. Da erreicht man nämlich schnell Nettoeinkünfte, die ein normaler Arbeitgeber in selben Job nicht schaffen kann.


----------



## DAU_0815 (24. November 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Die, die nicht arbeiten wollen und auch nicht arbeiten, sind weniger das Problem, als jene die Hilfe bekommen und schwarz arbeiten. Da erreicht man nämlich schnell Nettoeinkünfte, die ein normaler Arbeitgeber in selben Job nicht schaffen kann.


Und warum ist das ein Problem und für wen? Wie groß ist der angerichtete Schaden? Immerhin arbeiten diese Menschen und schaffen damit Werte. Das ganze ist nicht schön und trifft steuerehrliche Menschen, wenn Du Dir aber die Schäden am oberen Ende durch Steuerhinterziehung anschaust, ist das erheblich bedeutender. Dazu die Zinsbelastung, mit der es eine massive Umverteilung von unten nach oben gibt, ohne das ein Finger krumm gemacht wird.

Nicht, dass ich Schwarzarbeit schön reden will, das ist ein gewaltiges Problem, weil alle, die nicht schwarz arbeiten die Zeche bezahlen. Darum bin ich auch schon lange dafür, nicht mehr Arbeit zu besteuern, sondern Energie und Ressourcen. Da kann sich dann keiner rausstehlen. Das würde aber nur europaweit funktionieren und das wird niemals passieren.


----------



## seahawk (24. November 2020)

Du besteuerst Arbeit ja nicht nur, Arbeitnehmer und Arbeitgeber zahlen auch in unsere Sozialkassen ein.


----------



## Threshold (24. November 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Weil in der Gesellschaft ein falsches Bild von Hartz IV und Grundsicherungsempfängern entsteht.


Das Bild kommt ja vom Jobcenter selbst.
Jeder, der ALG 2 beantragt, wird erst mal als Betrüger abgestempelt, denn er muss beweisen, dass er Anspruch auf Grundsicherung hat. Die Beweislast wird umgekehrt. Es ist also immer davon auszugehen, dass der ALG 2 Antragssteller Vermögen verschleiert, verschleppt, Auskunft verweigert und sowieso hier nichts zu suchen hat.
Also genau das Gegenteil zum Steuerhinterzieher, der immer als Korrekt und Ehrlich angesehen wird, bis man ihn auf einer angekauften Steuer CD findet.
Mit einem bedingungslosen Grundeinkommen fällt die gesamte Jobcenter Geschichte weg. Man bekommt sein Geld und fertig.

Und ich kenne echt eine Menge ALG 2 Empfänger. Da sind Jugendliche dabei, die in der schule gescheitert sind.
Warum sind sie das? Weil sie ein echt schlechtes Elternhaus hatte. Gewalttätiger Vater, Alkoholiker. Mutter auch Alkoholiker. Das Kind hatte praktisch nie eine Chance.
Kinder werden nicht so geboren -- Arbeitsverweigerer, Schulabbrecher, Gewaltbereit -- es gibt immer irgendeinen Auslöser oder Umstände, die dazu führen. Und das muss man angehen, das muss man erkennen und bekämpfen.
Dazu kenne ich sehr viele allein erziehende Frauen, die sehr gerne arbeiten würden, aber keinen Platz für ihr Kind haben oder sich das nicht leisten können.
Hier fordere ich Firmen auf, Platz zu schaffen für Kitas. Eine Firma, die gut verdient, kann es sich leisten eine firmeneigene Kita zu unterhalten. wo die Miterbeiter ihre Kinder über den Tag versorgt wissen und auch mal vorbei schauen können, wenn es Probleme geben sollte.


----------



## RyzA (24. November 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Bild kommt ja vom Jobcenter selbst.
> Jeder, der ALG 2 beantragt, wird erst mal als Betrüger abgestempelt, denn er muss beweisen, dass er Anspruch auf Grundsicherung hat. Die Beweislast wird umgekehrt. Es ist also immer davon auszugehen, dass der ALG 2 Antragssteller Vermögen verschleiert, verschleppt, Auskunft verweigert und sowieso hier nichts zu suchen hat.
> Also genau das Gegenteil zum Steuerhinterzieher, der immer als Korrekt und Ehrlich angesehen wird, bis man ihn auf einer angekauften Steuer CD findet.


Nicht ALG2 und Grundsicherung in einen Topf werfen. Letzte bekommt man wenn man gesundheitlich eingeschränkt ist und nicht mehr auf dem ersten Arbeitsmarkt vermittelt werden kann.
Ansonsten hast du Recht... man muß alles offen legen.


Threshold schrieb:


> Mit einem bedingungslosen Grundeinkommen fällt die gesamte Jobcenter Geschichte weg. Man bekommt sein Geld und fertig.


Dennoch sollte es auch einen angemessenen Mindestlohn geben.
Arbeit muß sich lohnen. Und es kann nicht alles vom Staat übernommen werden.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und ich kenne echt eine Menge ALG 2 Empfänger. Da sind Jugendliche dabei, die in der schule gescheitert sind.
> Warum sind sie das? Weil sie ein echt schlechtes Elternhaus hatte. Gewalttätiger Vater, Alkoholiker. Mutter auch Alkoholiker. Das Kind hatte praktisch nie eine Chance.
> Kinder werden nicht so geboren -- Arbeitsverweigerer, Schulabbrecher, Gewaltbereit -- es gibt immer irgendeinen Auslöser oder Umstände, die dazu führen. Und das muss man angehen, das muss man erkennen und bekämpfen.


Das ist mir klar. Dass das soziale Ursachen hat.


----------



## Threshold (24. November 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nicht ALG2 und Grundsicherung in einen Topf werfen. Letzte bekommt man wenn man gesundheitlich eingeschränkt ist und nicht mehr auf dem ersten Arbeitsmarkt vermittelt werden kann.
> Ansonsten hast du Recht... man muß alles offen legen.


Der, der Erwerbsminderungsrente bekommt. bekommt auch Grundsicherung. Das ist mir klar.
Der muss aber nicht zum Jobcenter sondern bekommt die Leistung von der Sozialkasse in der Stadt, in der er lebt.
Aber Jobcenter ist eben noch mal eine ganz andere Nummer. Da bist du Bitsteller und wirst auch so behandelt und sie lassen es dich wissen, dass du die Unterschicht der Gesellschaft bist.
Ich war selbst schon da und hab mir das angeguckt, bzw. hab hier und dort mal geholfen die Anträge zu stellen oder wenn jemand was nicht verstanden hat. mal mitgegangen.
Leider stellen die Firmen echt wenig junge Leute von sogenannten Hartzer Familien ein, bzw. geben denen keine Möglichkeit für einen Ausbildungsplatz.
Dabei kenne ich genug Jugendliche aus dem Bereich. die gerne einen Beruf lernen wollen, die motiviert sind, auch wenn die schulischen Leistungen nicht perfekt sind.


----------



## RyzA (24. November 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der, der Erwerbsminderungsrente bekommt. bekommt auch Grundsicherung. Das ist mir klar.
> Der muss aber nicht zum Jobcenter sondern bekommt die Leistung von der Sozialkasse in der Stadt, in der er lebt.


Man kann Grundsicherung bekommen ohne Erwerbsminderungsrente zu beziehen. Genauso kann man Erwerbsminderungsrente beziehen und aus der Grundsicherung raus sein.
Aber häufig müssen die Bezieher von Erwerbsminderungsrente auch aufstocken.
Man muß genauso seine Vermögensverhältnisse offen legen wie bei ALG II.
Auch die Höhe der Grundsicherung entspricht quasi der von ALG II.
Zum Jobcenter muß man nicht. Damit hast du Recht.



Threshold schrieb:


> Aber Jobcenter ist eben noch mal eine ganz andere Nummer. Da bist du Bitsteller und wirst auch so behandelt und sie lassen es dich wissen, dass du die Unterschicht der Gesellschaft bist.
> Ich war selbst schon da und hab mir das angeguckt, bzw. hab hier und dort mal geholfen die Anträge zu stellen oder wenn jemand was nicht verstanden hat. mal mitgegangen.
> Leider stellen die Firmen echt wenig junge Leute von sogenannten Hartzer Familien ein, bzw. geben denen keine Möglichkeit für einen Ausbildungsplatz.
> Dabei kenne ich genug Jugendliche aus dem Bereich. die gerne einen Beruf lernen wollen, die motiviert sind, auch wenn die schulischen Leistungen nicht perfekt sind.


Ich finde auch das zu hart vorselektiert wird. Nur nach den besten Abschlüssen.
Aber es gibt nicht so gute Schüler welche zum Beispiel praktisch begabt sind.
Denen sollte man auch eine Chance geben.

Hier übrigens etwas aktuelles zum BGE:


> Neben Baerbock äußerten auch andere prominente Köpfe der Partei offen ihre Ablehnung gegenüber den BGE-Vorstößen. „Als Arbeiterkind setze ich mich vor allem für ein durchlässiges Bildungssystem ein. Ein bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen trägt dazu nicht bei“, twitterte Cem Özdemir. „Schade, dass sich der ausgewogene Vorschlag des Bundesvorstands nicht durchgesetzt hat.“
> 
> Auch Frank Bsirske, Ex-Vorsitzender der Dienstleistungsgewerkschaft Ver.di und frisch gekürter Bundestagskandidat der Wolfsburger Grünen, hielt beim Parteitag ein Plädoyer gegen das BGE. Er rechnete vor: Würden 82 Millionen Menschen pro Monat 1000 Euro bekommen, lägen die Kosten bei fast einer Billion Euro – Jahr für Jahr.



Beim bedingungslosen Grundeinkommen zeigen sich die Grünen plötzlich gespalten


----------



## Threshold (24. November 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Man kann Grundsicherung bekommen ohne Erwerbsminderungsrente zu beziehen. Genauso kann man Erwerbsminderungsrente beziehen und aus der Grundsicherung raus sein.
> Aber häufig müssen die Bezieher von Erwerbsminderungsrente auch aufstocken.
> Man muß genauso seine Vermögensverhältnisse offen legen wie bei ALG II.
> Auch die Höhe der Grundsicherung entspricht quasi der von ALG II.


Ja, aber soweit ich weiß, bekommt niemand genauso viel wie ALG 2. In der Regel liegt das immer ein Stück darüber.


RyzA schrieb:


> Zum Jobcenter muß man nicht. Damit hast du Recht.


Das ist auch der Unterschied. 


RyzA schrieb:


> Ich finde auch das zu hart vorselektiert wird. Nur nach den besten Abschlüssen.
> Aber es gibt nicht so gute Schüler welche zum Beispiel praktisch begabt sind.
> Denen sollte man auch eine Chance geben.


Deswegen bekommt jeder Bewerber bei mir auch immer ein Vorstellungsgespräch.
Papier kann mir nicht das vermitteln, was ich in einem persönlichen Gespräch erfahren kann.


----------



## TrueRomance (24. November 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Deswegen bekommt jeder Bewerber bei mir auch immer ein Vorstellungsgespräch.
> Papier kann mir nicht das vermitteln, was ich in einem persönlichen Gespräch erfahren kann.


Sehr lobenswert. Meine Chefin sortiert nur die raus, deren Gehaltsvorstellung zu utopisch sind. Bei gewünschten Einstiegsgehältern von 4000 bis 5000 Euro gibts auch nicht wirklich einen Verhandlungsspielraum


----------



## RyzA (24. November 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, aber soweit ich weiß, bekommt niemand genauso viel wie ALG 2. In der Regel liegt das immer ein Stück darüber.


Ne, Grundsicherung ist quasi von der Höhe das selbe.


Threshold schrieb:


> Deswegen bekommt jeder Bewerber bei mir auch immer ein Vorstellungsgespräch.
> Papier kann mir nicht das vermitteln, was ich in einem persönlichen Gespräch erfahren kann.


Das finde ich vorbildlich. 

Der nächste Schritt wäre dann ein Praktikum. Um wirklich zu sehen was jemand kann.


----------



## Threshold (24. November 2020)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Sehr lobenswert. Meine Chefin sortiert nur die raus, deren Gehaltsvorstellung zu utopisch sind. Bei Einstiegsgehältern von 4000 bis 5000 Euro gibts auch nicht wirklich einen Verhandlungsspielraum


Ich bin ja Ausbilder. Daher kümmere ich mich eher um die Menschen. die einen Ausbildungsplatz suchen und in der Regel gerade die Schule beenden.
Da sind halt auch welche drunter. die keinen so guten Schulabschluss haben oder Ahmet statt Andreas heißen.
Mir ist das aber eben egal. Ich lade jeden ein und mache mir dann ein Bild von der Person.

Wenn es um Jobs außerhalb der Ausbildung geht, werde ich zwar auch hinzugezogen aber da verhandle ich nicht um Gehälter.


RyzA schrieb:


> Der nächste Schritt wäre dann ein Praktikum. Um wirklich zu sehen was jemand kann.


Das kommt immer.
Man bewirbt sich ja nicht eine woche vorher. 
So mit dem Winterzeugnis spätestens. Gerne schon ein Jahr früher.
Da haben die Bewerber dann die Möglichkeit mal für ein paar Tage -- je nachdem -- mal in den Job hineinzuschnuppern ob ihnen das überhaupt gefällt.
wir sind Zulieferer der Automobilindustrie. Bei uns kann man gleich mehrere Jobs lernen -- gerne auch gleichzeitig. 
Es kommt auch nicht selten vor, dass die Eltern mitkommen und dabei sind, wenn ich mit den jungen Leuten rede und ihnen die Firma zeige.


----------



## TrueRomance (24. November 2020)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Einstiegsgehältern von 4000 bis 5000 Euro gibts auch nicht wirklich einen Verhandlungsspielraum


Also ich meine, das sind die Gehaltsvorstellungen von einigen. Und da braucht man sich nicht zusammensetzen weil es da keinen gemeinsamen Nenner geben wird. Sorry, etwas falsch ausgedrückt


----------



## Threshold (24. November 2020)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Also ich meine, das sind die Gehaltsvorstellungen von einigen. Und da braucht man sich nicht zusammensetzen weil es da keinen gemeinsamen Nenner geben wird. Sorry, etwas falsch ausgedrückt


Ist das denn bei dir so, dass die Leute erst nach der Knete fragen bevor das Gespräch überhaupt anfängt?


----------



## TrueRomance (24. November 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ist das denn bei dir so, dass die Leute erst nach der Knete fragen bevor das Gespräch überhaupt anfängt?


Meine Chefin hat die Perso gebeten diese Frage vorab zu klären, da es des öfteren vorkam, dass Bewerber solche Gehaltsvorstellungen hatten und die Zeit für solche Gespräche natürlich knapp ist. Es ist aber nicht so, dass wir ständig Leute einstellen. Aber wenn, dann will sie sich sich nicht über eine Stunde freischaufeln und am Ende werden utopische Summen verlangt. 

Allerdings ist unsere Stellenbeschreibung etwas irreführend gewesen und es haben sich teilweise Manager gemeldet. Deren Gehaltsvorstellungen sind sicher gerechtfertigt aber passen nicht zum Job.

Ich hatte das dann mal angemerkt und meine Chefin hat das dann ändern lassen.


----------



## Mahoy (24. November 2020)

Da ich auch so meine Vorbehalte gegen ein bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen habe, möchte ich den Herren Özdemir und Bsirske nicht pauschal widersprechen, allerdings plagen mich da zwei Punkte:

1.) Mir ist nicht ganz klar, inwiefern ein Grundeinkommen das Bildungssystem undurchlässiger machen würde. Ganz im Gegenteil,  ein großer Teil der Undurchlässigkeit entsteht doch gerade dadurch, dass es seitens vieler Elternhäuser an Geld und Zeit fehlt, ihren Kindern die gleichen Chancen und Hilfen zu geben. Da wäre eine Grundeinkommen, welches finanziell schlechter gestellten Elternhäusern mehr Teilhabe ermöglichen und mit Arbeit überlasteten Eltern mehr Muße verschaffen kann, doch ganz hilfreich? Oder befürchtet Herr Özdemir, dass ohnehin gut betuchte Familien das Grundeinkommen dazu verwenden, ihre Sprösslinge auf Privatschulen zu schicken?

2.) Herr Bsirskes Rechnung geht meines Erachtens von falschen Zahlen bzw. Annahmen aus. Ein Grundeinkommen muss beispielsweise nicht zwingend ein Kopfeinkommen sein, welches beispielsweise auch Säuglinge und Schulkinder erhalten. Es könnte auch ein Einkommen sein, welches lediglich prinzipiell arbeitseinkommensfähigen Personen zukommt, und das sind in Deutschland dann keine 82 Millionen, sondern nur noch 60 bis 65 Millionen bezugsfähige Personen. Man könnte es sogar noch weiter eingrenzen bzw. die Höhe staffeln.

Das wäre immer noch eine Menge Holz, aber man muss sich auch die Strukturen anschauen. Von den Empfängern versterben jedes Jahr deutlich mehr Personen, die definitiv nicht mehr einzahlen, als von unten in das Bezugsalter nachrücken - wobei diese allerdings möglicherweise durchaus einzahlen.

Das bisherige Sozialversicherungs- und Rentensystem müsste ohnehin weitestgehend ersetzt werden. Und ja, das wäre ein herber Bruch des Generationenvertrags. Aber egal, welche unvermeidliche (!) Reform in den nächsten Jahren vollzogen wird, es wird eine Pille zu schlucken geben. Eine mit Grundeinkommen überzuckerte Pille könnte sich allerdings als vergleichsweise bekömmlich herausstellen.


----------



## RyzA (24. November 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Da ich auch so meine Vorbehalte gegen ein bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen habe, möchte ich den Herren Özdemir und Bsirske nicht pauschal widersprechen, allerdings plagen mich da zwei Punkte:
> 
> 1.) Mir ist nicht ganz klar, inwiefern ein Grundeinkommen das Bildungssystem undurchlässiger machen würde. Ganz im Gegenteil,  ein großer Teil der Undurchlässigkeit entsteht doch gerade dadurch, dass es seitens vieler Elternhäuser an Geld und Zeit fehlt, ihren Kindern die gleichen Chancen und Hilfen zu geben. Da wäre eine Grundeinkommen, welches finanziell schlechter gestellten Elternhäusern mehr Teilhabe ermöglichen und mit Arbeit überlasteten Eltern mehr Muße verschaffen kann, doch ganz hilfreich? Oder befürchtet Herr Özdemir, dass ohnehin gut betuchte Familien das Grundeinkommen dazu verwenden, ihre Sprösslinge auf Privatschulen zu schicken?


Ich habe die Begründung von Cem Özdemir auch nicht ganz verstanden.


Mahoy schrieb:


> 2.) Herr Bsirskes Rechnung geht meines Erachtens von falschen Zahlen bzw. Annahmen aus. Ein Grundeinkommen muss beispielsweise nicht zwingend ein Kopfeinkommen sein, welches beispielsweise auch Säuglinge und Schulkinder erhalten. Es könnte auch ein Einkommen sein, welches lediglich prinzipiell arbeitseinkommensfähigen Personen zukommt, und das sind in Deutschland dann keine 82 Millionen, sondern nur noch 60 bis 65 Millionen bezugsfähige Personen. Man könnte es sogar noch weiter eingrenzen bzw. die Höhe staffeln.
> 
> Das wäre immer noch eine Menge Holz, aber man muss sich auch die Strukturen anschauen. Von den Empfängern versterben jedes Jahr deutlich mehr Personen, die definitiv nicht mehr einzahlen, als von unten in das Bezugsalter nachrücken - wobei diese allerdings möglicherweise durchaus einzahlen.


Bei 50 Millionen wären es 50 Milliarden wenn jeder Bürger 1000 Euro bekommen würde. Im Monat.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Das bisherige Sozialversicherungs- und Rentensystem müsste ohnehin weitestgehend ersetzt werden. Und ja, das wäre ein herber Bruch des Generationenvertrags. Aber egal, welche unvermeidliche (!) Reform in den nächsten Jahren vollzogen wird, es wird eine Pille zu schlucken geben. Eine mit Grundeinkommen überzuckerte Pille könnte sich allerdings als vergleichsweise bekömmlich herausstellen.


Das bisherige Rentensystem ist schon wegen der Demografie-Entwicklung nicht mehr optimal.
Immer mehr Bezieher und immer weniger Einzahler.


----------



## TrueRomance (24. November 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> 50 Milliarden wenn jeder Bürger 1000 Euro bekommen würde. Im Monat.


was ein Witz ist. Keine Ahnung was unser Sozialsystem jetzt kostet aber ich wette mindestens genauso viel.
Und wenn man bedenkt wofür in dem Staat Kohle weggeschmettert wird, wäre es so besser aufgehoben.


----------



## RyzA (24. November 2020)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> was ein Witz ist. Keine Ahnung was unser Sozialsystem jetzt kostet aber ich wette mindestens genauso viel.
> Und wenn man bedenkt wofür in dem Staat Kohle weggeschmettert wird, wäre es so besser aufgehoben.


Für ALG I und II und Grundsicherung sind das ungefähr

145 Milliarden Euro für den größten Einzeletat des Bundes beschlossen
Kosten Sozialhilfe

Ca. 70 Milliarden im Jahr. Nicht im Monat!
Weil das ja viel weniger Empfänger sind relativ zu Bevölkerung.
Als es beim BGE der Fall wäre.

Außerdem würde ein BGE von 1000 Euro in Großstädten gar nicht ausreichen wenn die Wohnungen so teuer sind.
Wenn z.B. jemand eine 50 qm² Wohnung mietet für ~ 600-700 Euro warm dann bleibt ihn nicht viel Geld zum Leben übrig. Ich kenne die genauen Wohnungspreise nicht. Das ist nur mal eine Schätzung.


----------



## Sparanus (24. November 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> sondern nur noch 60 bis 65 Millionen bezugsfähige Personen.


Ja schon, aber ein Lohnenswertes BGE wären so etwa 1500€.
Für 60 bis 65 Millionen Menschen wäre das grob das doppelte des derzeitigen Haushalts von dem man nach dem BGE vlt 15 bis 25 Prozent streichen könnte.

Alles grob über den Daumen, aber nein ist nicht drin.


----------



## RyzA (24. November 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja schon, aber ein Lohnenswertes BGE wären so etwa 1500€.


Das wäre ungefähr das selbe was jemand mit 12,50€ Mindestlohn netto verdienen würde.
Also gäbe es dann ein Problem Anreize zu schaffen noch weiter zu arbeiten.
Und wir haben ja noch nicht mal einen Mindestlohn in der Höhe.
Aktuell würde man sogar da drunter liegen.
Bei 10 Euro und 160 Stunden im Monat 1600 Euro brutto. Das sind ungefähr 1200 Euro netto.


----------



## TrueRomance (24. November 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja schon, aber... 1500...


Völliger Quatsch. Wo lebst du? In der Schweiz? Es soll kein Arbeitsersatz sein. 




RyzA schrieb:


> Für ALG I und II und Grundsicherung sind das ungefähr


Und der Rest? Es gibt etliche Ämter wo man irgendwas beantragen kann. BAB, Bafög, Wohngeld, Zuschuß hier, Zuschuß da,Pensionen etc. Und der Bund und die Länder schmettern wahnsinnig viel Geld für Mist raus. Da bekommt VW Milliarden und China Entwicklungshilfe.


----------



## Eckism (24. November 2020)

Ich erhöhe auf 2000€ BGE...dann gehe ich nämlich auch nicht mehr arbeiten.


----------



## TrueRomance (24. November 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ich erhöhe auf 2000€ BGE...dann gehe ich nämlich auch nicht mehr arbeiten.


Und das ist ja nicht der Sinn der Sache  bei 1500 würde ich nur noch nen Minijob machen von früh bis Mittag


----------



## Mahoy (24. November 2020)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Und der Bund und die Länder schmettern wahnsinnig viel Geld für Mist raus. Da bekommt VW Milliarden und China Entwicklungshilfe.


Wobei es schwer ist, Verschwendung in anderen Bereichen als Pro-Argument gelten zu lassen, so lange es kein Konzept gibt, diese Verschwendung zu beenden. Denn die Mittel fehlen ja trotzdem.

Ich hatte kurz überlegt, ob ein Grundeinkommen kein Auszahlungs-, sondern ein Zielbetrag sein könnte, sozusagen in Form einer pauschalen Aufstockung, die niedrige Einkommen bis zu einer bestimmten Deckelhöhe normalisiert. Aber selbst das wäre letztlich eher ein Geschenk an Arbeitgeber, weniger an Arbeitnehmer.

Ich denke, soziale Gerechtigkeit lässt sich tatsächlich eher über einen ausreichenden, unverhandelbaren und regelmäßig angepassten Mindestlohn realisieren; in Kombination mit mehr Abgabengerechtigkeit. Denn wenn man sich die hohen Ausgaben ansieht, sind diese im Grunde nur ein Problem, so lange die Einnahmen zu gering sind. Das Geld muss dort eingesammelt wird, wo am meisten davon gemacht wird, aber auch am leichtesten über zig Hintertürchen am Fiskus vorbei gemogelt werden kann.

Die Arbeitgeberseite könnte man mit der Aussicht auf mittelfristig massiv sinkende Lohnnebenkosten zufrieden stellen. Denn die sind teilweise auch unfair, da sie unabhängig vom tatsächlichen Erfolg der Geschäftstätigkeit anfallen. Bestraft wird, wer viele Menschen beschäftigt, während paradoxerweise Entlassungen oftmals Gewinne bringen, die dann unversteuert bleiben.

Gleichzeitig könnte man das Sozialsystem reformieren. Das "Fördern und fordern"-Modell, mit kaum jemand gefördert, aber teilweise Sinnloses gefordert wird, ist zu einer hohlen Phrase verkommen. Zahlreiche Bedürftige werden schikaniert, während einige wenige geübte Systemausnutzer sich trotzdem problemlos durchwinden können.
Ich denke, die Meisten, die derzeit immer und immer wieder um ihre Stütze kämpfen müssen, weil sie sich tatsächlich nicht über Erwerbstätigkeit selbst versorgen können, würden sich lieber einer zeitlich überschaubaren, aber intensiven und gründlichen Einzelfallprüfung unterziehen und danach (ggf. bis zur Wiedervorlage) Ruhe haben.
Diejenigen, die es sich tatsächlich im Sozialsystem gemütlich gemacht haben, obwohl sie ihr Auskommen bestreiten könnten, müssen sich dann eben mit Wohn-, Lebensmittel- und Bildungsgutscheinen anfreunden. Es muss hierzulande niemand auf der Straße landen, verhungern oder verblöden, aber Taschengeld gibt es eben auch nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (24. November 2020)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Völliger Quatsch. Wo lebst du? In der Schweiz? Es soll kein Arbeitsersatz sein.


Sagt wer?
Ich kenne es so, dass man mit dem BGE Sorgenfrei leben soll. Wie soll man das Deutschlandweit unter 1500 tun?


----------



## RyzA (24. November 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich denke, soziale Gerechtigkeit lässt sich tatsächlich eher über einen ausreichenden, unverhandelbaren und regelmäßig angepassten Mindestlohn realisieren; in Kombination mit mehr Abgabengerechtigkeit. Denn wenn man sich die hohen Ausgaben ansieht, sind diese im Grunde nur ein Problem, so lange die Einnahmen zu gering sind. Das Geld muss dort eingesammelt wird, wo am meisten davon gemacht wird, aber auch am leichtesten über zig Hintertürchen am Fiskus vorbei gemogelt werden kann.


Das denke ich auch.  Der Mindestlohn muß auf jeden Fall erhöht werden. Gleichzeitig kann man...


Mahoy schrieb:


> Die Arbeitgeberseite könnte man mit der Aussicht auf mittelfristig massiv sinkende Lohnnebenkosten zufrieden stellen. Denn die sind teilweise auch unfair, da sie unabhängig vom tatsächlichen Erfolg der Geschäftstätigkeit anfallen. Bestraft wird, wer viele Menschen beschäftigt, während paradoxerweise Entlassungen oftmals Gewinne bringen, die dann unversteuert bleiben.


... die Lohnnebenkosten absenken.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Gleichzeitig könnte man das Sozialsystem reformieren. Das "Fördern und fordern"-Modell, mit kaum jemand gefördert, aber teilweise Sinnloses gefordert wird, ist zu einer hohlen Phrase verkommen. Zahlreiche Bedürftige werden schikaniert, während einige wenige geübte Systemausnutzer sich trotzdem problemlos durchwinden können.
> Ich denke, die Meisten, die derzeit immer und immer wieder um ihre Stütze kämpfen müssen, weil sie sich tatsächlich nicht über Erwerbstätigkeit selbst versorgen können, würden sich lieber einer zeitlich überschaubaren, aber intensiven und gründlichen Einzelfallprüfung unterziehen und danach (ggf. bis zur Wiedervorlage) Ruhe haben.


Finde ich auch.

Außerdem müsste das Rentensystem reformiert werden.
Vielleicht indem alle (auch Beamte) da mit einzahlen.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Diejenigen, die es sich tatsächlich im Sozialsystem gemütlich gemacht haben, obwohl sie ihr Auskommen bestreiten könnten, müssen sich dann eben mit Wohn-, Lebensmittel- und Bildungsgutscheinen anfreunden. Es muss hierzulande niemand auf der Straße landen, verhungern oder verblöden, aber Taschengeld gibt es eben auch nicht.


Wobei hier wieder das Problem einer Stigmatisierung auftritt. Weil jeder sofort erkennen kann wer ALG II bezieht wenn er mit Gutscheinen hantiert.  Außerdem wäre das eine indirekte Sanktion.


----------



## TrueRomance (24. November 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Bestraft wird, wer viele Menschen beschäftigt,


Habe ich nichtbdas Gefühl. Bestraft wird der, mit wenig Angestellten. Hier wird richtig zugelangt. Die Abgaben bei einem oder zwei Angestellten sind zu hoch. Viel zu hoch. Wohingegen VW seine Leiharbeiter absetzen kann und noch fett Almosen einstreicht. Amazon und Co bezahlen gar keine Steuern. Das ist soziale Ungerechtigkeit. Hier sollte man eingreifen. Und dann kann man sich bequem ein BLG leisten. Damit hätten wir auch deutlich mehr soziale Gerechtigkeit als die diese sinnfreien Harz4 Sanktionen und menchenrechtsverletzenden Anträge beim Amt. So wie das soziale System jetzt ist, ist es Fehler behaftet und ungerecht. Gleiches für alle und mehr für die, die Arbeiten fertig. Dann kann man auch seine Stunden runter drehen und für die Family da sein. Aber wenn 2 Elternteile 40h die Wochenenden arbeiten, ist es schwer. Vor allem zum Beispiel in 3 Schichten. Zum Glück muss ich das nicht mehr machen.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Sagt wer?
> Ich kenne es so, dass man mit dem BGE Sorgenfrei leben soll. Wie soll man das Deutschlandweit unter 1500 tun?


Sorgenfrei? Naja, es soll eine Grundsicherung sein. Kein Freibrief


----------



## Sparanus (24. November 2020)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Sorgenfrei? Naja, es soll eine Grundsicherung sein. Kein Freibrief


Eine Grundsicherung haben wir schon


----------



## Eckism (24. November 2020)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Und das ist ja nicht der Sinn der Sache  bei 1500 würde ich nur noch nen Minijob machen von früh bis Mittag


Niemand sollte gezwungen werden zu arbeiten...denke ich? Mit ordentlich Kohle bin ich dann ja auch nicht mehr gezwungen.


----------



## TrueRomance (24. November 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Niemand sollte gezwungen werden zu arbeiten...denke ich? Mit ordentlich Kohle bin ich dann ja auch nicht mehr gezwungen.


Falsche Interpretation. Jeglicher Luxus sollte davon natürlich ausgeschlossen werden sein man sollte bequem über die Runden kommen. Essen, wohnung, ein kleines Auto. Für die dicke dicke E Klasse mußt du schon arbeiten.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Eine Grundsicherung haben wir schon


Und die ist sozial gerecht? Du solltest schon lesen was die Leute schreiben und nicht nur auf eine Aussage eingehen.


----------



## Eckism (24. November 2020)

Als wenn ich ne E-Klasse hätte, oder will.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. November 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es werden auch ausländische Arbeiter für Arbeiten eingesetzt die sonst kaum ein Deutscher machen kann oder will.



Es gibt keine Jobs, die kein Deutscher machen kann. (Naja. "Musiker" vielleicht und "Regisseuer". "Schauspieler" scheint auch ein Problem zu sein, wie man jeden Abend sieht. ) Es gibt nur Jobs, die so schlecht entlohnt werden, dass sie selbst einem sanktionierten HartzIVer als Abstieg erscheinen. Das ist aber kein Problem mit den Deutschen oder mit den Jobs, sondern nur mit dem Punkt "Lohn".




seahawk schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur darlegen, dass ein höherer Mindestlohn nicht zwangsläufig motivierend zur Aufnahme einer Arbeit ist, da eben die Sozialleistungen auch steigen.



Das erwartet auch niemand. Strittig ist nur die Frage, wie ausgeprägt der Effekt in Gegenrichtung ist.




RyzA schrieb:


> Ich denke jeder sollte seinen Beitrag solidarisch leisten.
> Sich nur auszuruhen und Geld kassieren finde ich nicht gut.



Das würde, allen vorliegenden Erkenntnissen nach, vermutlich auch nur ein tollerierbar kleiner Kreis machen. Was mir aber so ein Bisschen in der Debatte fehlt: Ein Blick darauf, was die Leute denn sonst machen werden. Nämlich nicht Müllfrau oder Gurkenpflücker. Sondern "Performance-Künstler", "Baumretter" und "Vogelzähler". Was auch alles Aufgaben mit einer Daseinsberechtigung sind, aber gesamtgesellschaftlich betrachtet auch mit einem beschränkten Bedarf, dem ein sehr großes Potential an Interessenten gegenübersteht. Bislang wird das vor allem in den künstlerischen Berufen durch die miese Bezahlung und den Zwang zum Lebensunterhalt kompensiert - es gibt zwar auch so schon einige Leute, die ganz offensichtlich nicht zum höhrenswerten Musiker/sehenswerten Darsteller taugen und trotzdem stur damit weitermachen, aber die meisten, deren Talent nicht einmal für Kindertheater oder Tatort-Statist ausreicht, sehen das nach ein paar Jahren an der Hungergrenze ein und wechseln auf etwas gesellschaftlich nutzbringendes, um mal wieder etwas anderes als Ramen zu essen. Mit einem hohen BGE würde dieser Effekt wegfallen. Da kann man dann Jahrzehnte als "Waldführer" mit 2 Kunden pro Monat "arbeiten".




DAU_0815 schrieb:


> Darum bin ich auch schon lange dafür, nicht mehr Arbeit zu besteuern, sondern Energie und Ressourcen. Da kann sich dann keiner rausstehlen. Das würde aber nur europaweit funktionieren und das wird niemals passieren.



In gewissem Maße würde so etwas auch national funktionieren. Natürlich ist es immer ein Problem, wenn man offene Grenzen zwischen zwei komplett unterschiedlichen Abgabensystemen hat, weil viele das ausnutzen wollen, aber man könnte es ja sowieso nicht von heute auf morgen in vollem Umfange einführen und eigentlich wäre es auch erstmal eine Angleichung. Nur wenige andere Länder haben so hohe Sozialabgaben auch auf kleine Einkommen und umgekehrt sind Industriestrom und fossile Brennstoffe in Deutschland ziemlich billig. Die schlimmsten Ressourcenverbraucher sind meiner Meinung nach ohnehin Kohleindustrie und Bauwirtschaft (Flächenverbrauch) und die haben gar keine Ausweichmöglichkeiten.

Davon abgesehen: Wieso gibt es immer nur "national" und "ganz Europa"? Die Probleme in der EU sind Polen und Tschechien bei der Energie, Bulgarien und Rumänien beim allgemeinen Lohnniveau. 70-80% unserer Grenzen zeigen aber in andere Richtungen und Österreich, Dänemark und Niederlande sind uns, wenn sie nicht gerade wieder in einer rechtspopulistischen Phase festhängen, in solchen Punkten weit voraus. Frankreich wäre bei Arbeitnehmeraspekten sowieso ein Vorbild und sucht ebenfalls händeringend nach durchaus weitreichenden Mitteln, seine Energiestruktur in den Griff zu bekommen, Belgien muss sich letztlich mangels Größe nach den genannten richten und bringt 1,5 von 4 Jahren sowieso keinen eigenen politischen Kurs hin. Und die Schweiz ist so oder so einfach nur teurer. Also warum spricht man sich nicht einfach unilateral ab? Steuergesetzgebung wird die nächsten 100 Jahre niemand nach Brüssel abtreten, aber das hindert doch niemanden daran, ähnliche nationale Regeln zu schaffen. Ggf. muss man nicht einmal einen komplett neuen Rahmen schaffen, denn obige Auflistungen trennen sauber zwischen Ländern mit Euro(-bezug) und Ländern mit eigenständiger Währung. Was auch entsprechende Auswirkungen auf die kleinräumigen Austauschprozesse hat.




RyzA schrieb:


> Nicht ALG2 und Grundsicherung in einen Topf werfen. Letzte bekommt man wenn man gesundheitlich eingeschränkt ist und nicht mehr auf dem ersten Arbeitsmarkt vermittelt werden kann.



Iirc ist auch ALGII eine "Grundsicherung", nur halt nach einem anderen Teil des BGB als die Sozialhilfe. Die Aussage war also auch vom Wortlaut her nicht verkehrt, "Grundsicherung" kann man für alle HartzIV-Zahlungen nutzen, nicht nur die für Arbeitssuchende.




TrueRomance schrieb:


> Meine Chefin hat die Perso gebeten diese Frage vorab zu klären, da es des öfteren vorkam, dass Bewerber solche Gehaltsvorstellungen hatten und die Zeit für solche Gespräche natürlich knapp ist. Es ist aber nicht so, dass wir ständig Leute einstellen. Aber wenn, dann will sie sich sich nicht über eine Stunde freischaufeln und am Ende werden utopische Summen verlangt.



Kenne auch Ausschreibungen, in denen ausdrücklich zur Nennung einer Gehaltsvorstellung in der Bewerbung aufgefordert wird. Ist auch eine ganz banale Methode um zu sehen, ob der Bewerbende überhaupt eine Vorstellung vom Berufsbild hat. Wer nicht einmal grob die typischen Gehaltsspannen kennt, der wird auch etwaige Erfahrungen nur vortäuschen.




Mahoy schrieb:


> 1.) Mir ist nicht ganz klar, inwiefern ein Grundeinkommen das Bildungssystem undurchlässiger machen würde.



Stell dir vor, arme Studenten und Oberstüfler müssten sich nichts mehr mit billiger Nachhilfe dazuverdienen... 



> 2.) Herr Bsirskes Rechnung geht meines Erachtens von falschen Zahlen bzw. Annahmen aus. Ein Grundeinkommen muss beispielsweise nicht zwingend ein Kopfeinkommen sein, welches beispielsweise auch Säuglinge und Schulkinder erhalten. Es könnte auch ein Einkommen sein, welches lediglich prinzipiell arbeitseinkommensfähigen Personen zukommt, und das sind in Deutschland dann keine 82 Millionen, sondern nur noch 60 bis 65 Millionen bezugsfähige Personen. Man könnte es sogar noch weiter eingrenzen bzw. die Höhe staffeln.



Jein. Man könnte derartige Grundsicherungen konzipieren, aber für die Verfechter des Grundeinkommens ist der Verzicht auf bürokratischen Aufwand meist ein zentraler Bestandteil der Finanzierungsstrategie. Für deinen Vorschlag bräuchte es aber wieder Einzelfallprüfungen.




RyzA schrieb:


> Außerdem würde ein BGE von 1000 Euro in Großstädten gar nicht ausreichen wenn die Wohnungen so teuer sind.
> Wenn z.B. jemand eine 50 qm² Wohnung mietet für ~ 600-700 Euro warm dann bleibt ihn nicht viel Geld zum Leben übrig. Ich kenne die genauen Wohnungspreise nicht. Das ist nur mal eine Schätzung.



Der heutige Anspruch sind 30 m² + 15 m² pro Person, also für einen Alleinlebenden maximal 45 m² und mehr als 350 Euro on top sind auch nicht vorgesehen. Passt also. Da man sich bei einem BGE ohne Abschlag etwas hinzuverdienen könnte, ist das zu heutigen Preisen* durchaus angemessen - es gibt für jemanden, der nicht dort arbeitet, ja auch keinen Zwang in der teuersten Innenstadtlage zu wohnen. Genaugenommen ist da mit BGE sogar eine Landflucht zu erwarten (mit durchaus positiven Wirkungen auf die ländlichen Regionen, einige BGE-Verfechter sprechen so etwas auch an), denn wer als ungelernter in der Stadt sowieso keine Chance auf mehr als 1200 Netto hat, lebt in einer gleichgroßen, 300 € günstigeren Wohnung außerhalb mit 1000 € BGE besser.

*Allgemein darf man bei BGE-Summen nie vergessen, dass einige derartige Umverteilung zu deutlicher Inflation führen wird und die BGE-Höhe somit die ersten Jahre stetig angepasst werden muss, zusammen mit der gesamten restlichen Finanzstruktur. Daraus resultiert erst der soziale Ausgleich, denn auf die Einkommen der oberen 10% wird sich das kaum auswirken. Die bekommen nur die verringerte Kaufkraft zu spüren.




TrueRomance schrieb:


> Habe ich nichtbdas Gefühl. Bestraft wird der, mit wenig Angestellten. Hier wird richtig zugelangt. Die Abgaben bei einem oder zwei Angestellten sind zu hoch. Viel zu hoch. Wohingegen VW seine Leiharbeiter absetzen kann und noch fett Almosen einstreicht. Amazon und Co bezahlen gar keine Steuern. Das ist soziale Ungerechtigkeit.



Das ist kein/kaum ein Effekt der Angestelltenzahl. Auch große Konzerne mit deutlich weniger Angestellten als VW kassieren eher vom Staat als das sie zahlen. Umgekehrt blickt die Politik über personalintensive Mittelständler (z.B. Reinigungsbereich) mit einer vergleichbaren Arbeitsplatzzahl hinweg. Kohle für Lobbyisten ist, was zählt. 

Davon unabhängig ist aber die Balance Arbeitnehmer - Ressourcenverbrauch. Wer lukrativ ganze Landstriche mit einer Handvoll Leute wegbaggert, wird hoffiert, wer viele kleine Jobs schafft, der wird mit Lohnnebenkosten bestraft. Afaik hatte Quelle z.B. ähnlich viele Mitarbeiter wie die Commerzbank, aber nur einer von beiden wurde auf Steuerzahlerkosten gerettet, als er in eine selbst verschuldete Krise schlitterte. Zufällig war es derjenige mit der um Faktor 50 größeren Bilanzsumme...
Und das bestimmt nicht, weil sie als international Gewinne verschiebender Großkonzern da sonderlich viel Steuern drauf gezahlt hätten, im Gegenteil.


----------



## Sparanus (25. November 2020)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Und die ist sozial gerecht? Du solltest schon lesen was die Leute schreiben und nicht nur auf eine Aussage eingehen.


Auch eine doppelt so hohe Grundsicherung wäre eine Grundsicherung und kein BGE.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Schauspieler


Hab einen guten in der Familie gehabt, wurde leider von 007 erledigt^^


----------



## TrueRomance (25. November 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Auch eine doppelt so hohe Grundsicherung wäre eine Grundsicherung und kein BGE.


Keine Ahnung was du mir damit sagen willst. Ich spreche vom BGE, nicht von einer höheren Grundsicherung. Und ob diese gerecht ist, hat nicht zwangsläufig mit der Höhe der Auszahlung zu tun.


----------



## Sparanus (25. November 2020)

Kurz du sprichst in Rätseln.


----------



## TrueRomance (25. November 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Kurz du sprichst in Rätseln.


Dann frag


----------



## RyzA (28. November 2020)

Zumindest für Kinder -  und Jugendliche soll sich was ändern: Kampf gegen Kinderarmut: Familien sollen Kindergrundsicherung bekommen

Ich bin gespannt ob das durchkommt!


----------



## Mahoy (28. November 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Zumindest für Kinder -  und Jugendliche soll sich was ändern: Kampf gegen Kinderarmut: Familien sollen Kindergrundsicherung bekommen
> 
> Ich bin gespannt ob das durchkommt!


Ich bin auch sehr gespannt, *wie* das durchkommt. Denn mehr Geld für Kinder erfüllt natürlich nur den angestrebten Zweck, wenn es im jeweiligen Elternhaus auch primär den Kindern und deren Entwicklung zugute kommt und nicht einfach nur als (ggf. einziges) Einkommen der Familie betrachtet wird.


----------



## RyzA (28. November 2020)

Ja das Geld sollte auch wirklich bei den Kindern ankommen. Und nicht versoffen und verraucht werden.


----------



## TrueRomance (28. November 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja das Geld sollte auch wirklich bei den Kindern ankommen. Und nicht versoffen und verraucht werden.


Und wie soll das realisiert werden? Das ist doch Käse. 

Wir brauchen ein vernünftiges Bildungssystem ohne 3 verschiedene Bildungswege. Gleiche Voraussetzungen für alle, Sport-, Freizeit-, Musikaktivitäten sollten für alle möglich sein. 
Vernünftiges Schulessen, kostenfreie Kitaplätze und vor allem mehr Kitaplätze. 
Dadurch würde das Geld bei den Kindern ankommen und nicht bei den Eltern. Kindergeld geht ja für den Kitaplatz drauf.


----------



## RyzA (28. November 2020)

Und am besten Schuluniformen. Damit niemand gehänselt wird wenn er keine Markenklamotten trägt.


----------



## Mahoy (28. November 2020)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Wir brauchen ein vernünftiges Bildungssystem ohne 3 verschiedene Bildungswege.


Oder doch zumindest mit besserer Verzahnung derselben und flexibleren Möglichkeiten des Wechsels nach deutlich ausgebauter fachlicher Einschätzung der individuellen Möglichkeiten. Und natürlich, nachdem alle individuellen Fördermöglichkeiten ausgeschöpft wurden.

Pauschal ein Bildungsweg würde meines Erachtens nicht helfen, weil dann schwächere Schüler trotzdem zurückbleiben und/oder stärkere gebremst werden.



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Gleiche Voraussetzungen für alle, Sport-, Freizeit-, Musikaktivitäten sollten für alle möglich sein.
> Vernünftiges Schulessen, kostenfreie Kitaplätze und vor allem mehr Kitaplätze.


Generell bin ich der Ansicht, dass das Geld eher in grundsätzlich kostenfreie Bildung und ergänzende Angebote gesteckt werden sollte, womit die Familien gar keine zusätzlichen Geldmittel benötigen.
Ansonsten ist es doch ohnehin nur wieder ein verschleiertes und gleichzeitig ineffizientes Konjunkturprogramm.



RyzA schrieb:


> Und am besten Schuluniformen. Damit niemand gehänselt wird wenn er keine Markenklamotten trägt.


Bremst aber auch die Individualität und fördert Gleichmacherei. Auch Schuluniformen werden von unterschiedlichen Charakteren unterschiedlich wahrgenommen - für die einen ist es ein Statussymbol wie Markenklamotten, für Andere pure Gängelung.

Dann besser durchdachte und ausgewogene (!) Kleidervorschriften, die lediglich einen Rahmen vorgeben und trotzdem Spielraum für eigenen Stil lassen.


----------



## TrueRomance (28. November 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Pauschal ein Bildungsweg würde meines Erachtens nicht helfen, weil dann schwächere Schüler trotzdem zurückbleiben und/oder stärkere gebremst werden.


Ich bin der Meinung, dass man mit seinen Aufgaben wächst. Auch Kinder. Wenn man ein Lernniveau zu niedrig hält, leistet man auch nicht mehr. Der Druck sollte dadurch natürlich nicht zu hoch sein. Dann gibt es halt Schüler mit vielen Einsen und manche haben dann ne 4 auf dem Zeugniss. Dafür gibts dann einen Standard der vergleichbar ist. 
Deutschlandweit ein einheitliches Bildungssystem wäre super. 

In anderen Ländern geht's ja auch. Alternativ kann man natürlich ein Gymnasium anbieten, dann aber nicht ab der 5. Klasse sondern deutlich später.


RyzA schrieb:


> Und am besten Schuluniformen


Da bin ich etwas zwiegespalten. Ich bin der Meinung, dass die Jugend eine Zeit der Selbstfindung und des Ausprobierens ist. Dadurch würde man in die Entwicklung des Kindes eingreifen. 
Aber im Grunde hast du natürlich Recht. Ich habe keine Ahnung wie es heute in Schulen ist. Bei mir in der Klasse gab es auch angezicke und man hat sich übereinander lustig gemacht. Im Grunde waren wir aber eine sehr tolle Gemeinschaft. Der Zusammenhalt war echt toll.


----------



## Threshold (28. November 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und am besten Schuluniformen. Damit niemand gehänselt wird wenn er keine Markenklamotten trägt.


Schuluniformen lösen das Problem aber nicht. Und wer soll die Uniformen bezahlen?


----------



## RyzA (28. November 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Schuluniformen lösen das Problem aber nicht. Und wer soll die Uniformen bezahlen?


Wenn alle einheitlich angezogen sind, gibt es wegen den Klamotten keine Ausgrenzungen und Hänseleien.
Zumindest nicht in der Schulzeit. Bezahlen soll das der Staat.


----------



## Mahoy (28. November 2020)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, dass man mit seinen Aufgaben wächst. Auch Kinder. Wenn man ein Lernniveau zu niedrig hält, leistet man auch nicht mehr. Der Druck sollte dadurch natürlich nicht zu hoch sein. Dann gibt es halt Schüler mit vielen Einsen und manche haben dann ne 4 auf dem Zeugniss. Dafür gibts dann einen Standard der vergleichbar ist.


Das könnte sogar klappen, wenn man beispielsweise das Benotungssystem reformiert. Wenn ein Schüler heute die Abschlussnote 4 kassiert, ist das keine bloße Bewertung seiner schulischen Leistung im Vergleich zu stärkeren Schülern, sondern wird als Makel wahrgenommen, der weitere Bildungs- und Berufsaussichten schmälert.

Sprich, die Einzelbenotung müsste nach viel mehr Einzelkriterien erfolgen, damit die Gesamtnote auch Fähigkeiten und Talente berücksichtigt, die bei der heutigen Fächeraufteilung komplett untergehen.
Wenn sich heute jemand für einen klassischen Ausbildungsberuf mit "gerade so bestanden" bewirbt, hat er keine Chancen gegenüber besser benoteten Bewerbern, auch wenn die Fächer, die für den schlechten Schnitt verantwortlich sind, für den jeweiligen Ausbildungsberuf womöglich komplett unerheblich sind.
Man hat ja nicht einmal auf allen Bildungswegen die Möglichkeit, Fächer abzuwählen, in denen man schwächer ist.

Ich stelle mir moderne Bildung aus eine Art Kurssystem von Anfang an vor. Für alle Schüler sollten erst einmal nur mathematische, sprachliche, naturwissenschaftliche und selbstverständlich staatsbürgerliche Grundkenntnisse verbindlich zu erwerben sein - unbenotet, aber jeder Schüler muss sie halt so lange belegen, bis er bestanden hat.
Alles Weitere wären Kurse, die einerseits die Grundkurse in mehreren Stufen vertiefen als auch zusätzliche, die bereits eine Spezialisierung nach individuellen Interessenten, Talenten und Möglichkeiten zulassen.


----------



## Threshold (28. November 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn alle einheitlich angezogen sind, gibt es wegen den Klamotten keine Ausgrenzungen und Hänseleien.
> Zumindest nicht in der Schulzeit. Bezahlen soll das der Staat.


Dann musst du den Schülern auch das Smartphone und die soziale Herkunft streichen.
Oder denkst du echt, dass nur weil das Hartzer Kind die gleichen Klamotten trägt wie der Schnösel, dass es dann akzeptiert wird?
Heute entscheidet mehr denn je die soziale Herkunft über die Bildungschancen der Schüler und das löst du nicht, indem du sie in gemeinsame Klamotten steckst.
Was wichtig ist, ist die Förderung schon im Kindergarten. Dort erkennst du, welche Kinder gut und welche nicht so gut sind und dann kannst du das besser lenken und dabei spielt der soziale Status auch keine Rolle.
Die beste Ausbildung und damit auch die beste Bezahlung brauchst du für Kindergärten.
Danach folgen die Grundschulen. Hier müssen die besten Lehrer arbeiten, die natürlich dann auch bestens bezahlt werden.
Aktuell ist das aber umgekehrt. Kindergärtner verdienen nichts und Grundschullehrer ein Butterbrot und kein Apfel.


----------



## Mahoy (28. November 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Danach folgen die Grundschulen. Hier müssen die besten Lehrer arbeiten, die natürlich dann auch bestens bezahlt werden.
> Aktuell ist das aber umgekehrt. Kindergärtner verdienen nichts und Grundschullehrer ein Butterbrot und kein Apfel.


Dieses Missverhältnis kann man auf unser gesamtes Wirtschaftssystem ausdehnen: Tätigkeiten, die für die Gesellschaft und ihre Bürger besonders wichtig sind, sollten entsprechend vergütet werden.

Dem ist aber nicht so. Gutes Geld verdienen ins unserem System diejenigen, die direkt mit Geld hantieren, nicht aber die, die - Verzeihung - mit Menschen hantieren.


----------



## Threshold (28. November 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Dem ist aber nicht so. Gutes Geld verdienen ins unserem System diejenigen, die direkt mit Geld hantieren, nicht aber die, die - Verzeihung - mit Menschen hantieren.


Das produzierende Gewerbe verdient über den Maßen gut. Das sieht man schön daran, was ein Arbeiter am VW Band verdient und was der sonst noch für Vergünstigungen hat.
Das merkt man auch in meiner Branche -- Automobilzulieferer. Hast du Produkte, die begehrt sind und die man nicht so ohne weiteres irgendwo in Asien produzieren kann, wirst du von der Automobilindustrie hofiert und entsprechend wird dann in der Firma verdient.
Produzierst du aber Massenwaren, die man so auch in Vietnam fertigen könnte, bist du ein Spielball der Auftraggeber.
Meine Firma hatte bisher das Glück, dass wir Produkte im Portfolio haben, die begehrt sind, weil sie nicht so einfach zu kopieren sind. Da ist jahrelanges Know how drin. Aber die Luft wird dünner. Das ist Fakt.
Keine Ahnung, wie die industrielle Produktion und deren Verdienst in 10 Jahren aussehen wird.


----------



## TrueRomance (28. November 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die beste Ausbildung und damit auch die beste Bezahlung brauchst du für Kindergärten.
> Danach folgen die Grundschulen.


Die in Deutschland wichtigste Ressource steckt zwischen unseren Ohren. Dementsprechend muss hier auch investiert werden. Stattdessen werden die Mittel für Bildung immer wieder gekürzt. Verkehrte Welt.


----------



## Threshold (28. November 2020)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Die in Deutschland wichtigste Ressource steckt zwischen unseren Ohren. Dementsprechend muss hier auch investiert werden. Stattdessen werden die Mittel für Bildung immer wieder gekürzt. Verkehrte Welt.


Ja, leider ist das so und wenn ich sehe, was ich da so für Bewerbungen bekommen und auch dann beim Vorstellungsgespräch erfahre, was die jungen Leute für ein Bildungsstand haben, erschrecke ich regelmäßig.
Und es bringt auch nichts, sich an das Bildungsministerium zu wenden, bzw. den Abgeordneten anzurufen und ihn darauf hinzuweisen.


----------



## Eckism (28. November 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und am besten Schuluniformen. Damit niemand gehänselt wird wenn er keine Markenklamotten trägt.


Ich bin in der Schule immer rumgelaufen, wie ein Penner...lauf ich eigentlich immernoch rum, hat nie jemanden gestört. Klamoten müssen gemütlich sein und nicht irgendwelche Schwachsinnigen Zeichen haben. Wer sich hänseln lässt, sollte sich mal nen Kopf drüber machen, warum man gehänselt wird.


----------



## Threshold (28. November 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Klamoten müssen gemütlich sein und nicht irgendwelche Schwachsinnigen Zeichen haben.


Ich weiß, dass seit Dr. Douglas Ross Armani auch Arztkittel macht aber ich wusste nicht, dass sie auch Jogginghosen und Hoodies herstellen.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (28. November 2020)

Also ich würde so ein "Grundgeld", bzw. "NichtVerhungernGeld" mitnehmen und trotzdem weiter arbeiten.
Das würde sich natürlich sofort positiv auf die Konsumlandschaft auswirken, da man von Staats Seite mehr Kohle hat, um sich Zeug zu kaufen.

Wenn die den Konsum ankurbeln wollen, is das bestimmt ne gute Idee.
Man könnte ja z.B. Einschränkungen machen, ab Jahreseinkommen 100k nix mehr, oder so. Das wär ja auch Quatsch da noch drauf zu zahlen.

Reich wird man ja mit so einem "Grundgeld" nicht. Es gibt nur ne gewisse Sicherheit, nicht verhungern zu müssen, oder sich kein Zimmer mehr zur Miete leisten zu können.
Glaube jedenfalls nicht, dass so ein Geld so hoch wäre, dass man da recht komfortabel im Luxus von leben kann, je nachdem wie man sowas definiert.

Im Grunde gibt es sowas ja schon, für weite Bereiche.
Grundrente, bzw. Harz 4 wo sie eh die Bedingungen wieder abschaffen wollen, das zu erhalten, weil es da teilweise völlig verrückte Regeln gibt.

Also sozusagen für Leute mit weniger Kohle sowas wie Grundrente/Harz4/Lebensminimum. Nennt es Grundeinkommen, oder wie auch immer.
Halt nix um sich Sportwagen davon zu kaufen, aber halt auch nicht so wenig, dass man nirgends mehr eine Wohnung mieten kann und was zu futtern kaufen.

Man kann in einem Land wie unserem eigentlich eh niemanden verhungern lassen. Da gibt's ja auch Gesetze zu.
Von daher gibt es so ähnliche Sachen ja schon. Nur werden die Gelder anders genannt und sind aus vielen Bereichen.
Dies zu vereinfachen macht glaube ich durchaus Sinn.

Ich würd' trotzdem rund um die Uhr weiter Schicht kloppen.
Aber vielleicht wenn ich noch älter werde, als ich jetzt schon bin(falls ) würde ich evtl. gesundheitlich etwas kürzer treten(z.B. Teilzeit 50%, oder 70% arbeiten, zu jetzt), bevor ich den Herzkasper kriege, oder Schlaganfall.
Wäre dann für die Gesundheitskassen vielleicht auch besser.
Würde auch mehr Zeit in tolle Sachen investieren, wie mehr Bewegung und mehr Leute treffen.
Halt nicht nur 24/7 zocken, wie jetzt.


----------



## Eckism (28. November 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass seit Dr. Douglas Ross Armani auch Arztkittel macht aber ich wusste nicht, dass sie auch Jogginghosen und Hoodies herstellen.


Mit Jogginghose bin ich dann auch nie vor die Tür, aber meine Lieblingshose in der Schule war so ne geile gemütliche Cordhose, die 20 Jahre älter war als ich...zum glück hab ich recht früh aufgehört zu wachsen, deswegen konnte ich die recht lange anziehen. Meine Mutter hat das Ding gehasst, aber mit ungemütlichen Klamotten konnte ich mich nie konzentrieren. Jacken waren auch nie so mein Fall, so langsam werd ich aber älter und brauch dann doch ab und zu sowas.
Heutzutage renn ich eigentlich nur mit ner Arbeitshose rum, supergemütlich mit Gummibund...und meine Mutter hasst es nach wie vor.


----------



## Sparanus (28. November 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Damit niemand gehänselt wird wenn er keine Markenklamotten trägt.


Das hab ich nun wirklich noch nie erlebt, in einer Zeit in der sich auch Schüler mit wohlhabenden Eltern bei Primark zu Kik Preisen eindecken ist das auch ein unrealistischer Gedanke, denn das kann ich jeder leisten.
Selbst dieses Smartphone gehänsel hab ich nie mitbekommen, nur spaßiges iOS vs Android.


----------



## Mahoy (28. November 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Ich würd' trotzdem rund um die Uhr weiter Schicht kloppen.
> Aber vielleicht wenn ich noch älter werde, als ich jetzt schon bin(falls ) würde ich evtl. gesundheitlich etwas kürzer treten(z.B. Teilzeit 50%, oder 70% arbeiten, zu jetzt), bevor ich den Herzkasper kriege, oder Schlaganfall.
> Wäre dann für die Gesundheitskassen vielleicht auch besser.


Und du würdest früher Platz machen für einen neuen Mitarbeiter, der dann ebenfalls eigenes Geld (dazu-) verdient, ordentlich Abgaben leisten und trotzdem konsumieren und mehr Lebensqualität genießen kann.

In dem Fall Win-Win-Win-Win: Du hast einen schöneren (und womöglich längeren) Lebensabend bei besserer Gesundheit, belastest damit das Gemeinwesen weniger, gibst trotzdem schön (und womöglich länger) Geld aus und dein Arbeitgeber bekommt eine neue Kraft, die noch voll im Saft steht und womöglich sogar eher neue Ideen einbringt oder neue Tricks lernt als alte Hunde wie du und ich. Mit einer solchen Grundsicherung kannst du in Teilzeit aussteigen und dein Nachfolger in Teilzeit einsteigen, ohne dass einer von euch am Hungertuch nagen würde; damit hast du mehr Zeit, den Neuen anzulernen und deine Erfahrungen weiterzugeben, womit im Idealfall Effizienz und Produktivität noch mehr gesteigert werden.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (28. November 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> da es selbst bei uneingeschränktem Arbeitswillen und der Bereitschaft sowie theoretischen Qualifikation, jede Tätigkeit anzunehmen, gar nicht genug Stellen für alle Arbeitssuchenden verfügbar sind.


Gerade Richtung Zukunft blickend, könnte es durch bestimmte technische Entwicklungen in weiten Bereichen, auch immer weniger "Arbeitsplätze für Menschen, anstatt Maschinen" geben.
Da wird so eine Art Grundeinkommen eh fällig.
Die Bevölkerung halbiert sich ja nicht plötzlich.

Also für mich stellt sich eher die Frage _wann und in welcher Art_ so ein Grundeinkommen kommt und nicht _ob_.

Stehe dem Ganzen grundsätzlich erst einmal positiv gegenüber, wenn's _einigermaßen vernünftig_ gemacht wird.
Und es _vernünftiger als Harz 4_ zu machen, wird nicht all zu schwer.  


Mahoy schrieb:


> Und du würdest früher Platz machen für einen neuen Mitarbeiter, der dann ebenfalls eigenes Geld (dazu-) verdient, ordentlich Abgaben leisten und trotzdem konsumieren und mehr Lebensqualität genießen kann.


Ja, na klar. Hört sich gut an. Arbeitsplätze genug für alle, die wirklich wollen und Verbesserungen/Vereinfachungen an vielen Stellen.

btw: Hab zuletzt noch mit meiner Frau gesprochen, da wir beide ziemlich stressige Jobs haben, wie fertig einen das macht, da die ganze Zeit Vollzeit drin zu arbeiten.
Das kann einen ganz schön alle machen.
(Aber _diese_ Kohle hätten wir halt schon gern, die wir aktuell kriegen, um einigermaßen gut davon leben zu können, ohne "reich" zu werden)

Wenn dann durch so ein Grundeinkommen mehr Leute einfach mal 50%, oder 70% arbeiten würden, mit weniger Geld durch den Job, aber einen gewissen Ausgleich durch so ein Grundeinkommen, das wäre gesundheitlich echt toll. Und mehr Leute hätten die Chance ordentliche Jobs zu kriegen(halt zum Teil in Teilzeit mit etwas Grundeinkommen zusätzlich dazu).

edit:

Zusätzlich hat es natürlich den Vorteil, dass erfahrene Leute länger in dem Job bleiben, einfach mit Teilzeit und jüngeren, belastbareren Kräften noch was beibringen können, wie sie mit bestimmten Dingen klar kommen, Stichwort "Tipps und Tricks".
Hab schon viele Azubis bei mir gehabt, die sich für einige besonders tolle Tipps bedankt haben, was sie echt weiter bringt.
Aber irgendwann is man echt "durch", wenn man Vollzeit 40-50 Jahre im Wechselschichtdienst arbeitet.
Da muss man eigentlich etwas kürzer treten, wenn man nicht final abtreten will. 
Der Schlafmangel macht sich schon nach ein paar Jahrzehnten bemerkbar.


Mahoy schrieb:


> In dem Fall Win-Win-Win-Win: Du hast einen schöneren (und womöglich längeren) Lebensabend bei besserer Gesundheit, belastest damit das Gemeinwesen weniger, gibst trotzdem schön (und womöglich länger) Geld aus und dein Arbeitgeber bekommt eine neue Kraft, die noch voll im Saft steht und womöglich sogar eher neue Ideen einbringt oder neue Tricks lernt als alte Hunde du und ich. Mit einer solchen Grundsicherung kannst du in Teilzeit aussteigen und dein Nachfolger in Teilzeit einsteigen, ohne dass einer von euch am Hungertuch nagen würde; damit hast du mehr Zeit, den Neuen anzulernen und deine Erfahrungen weiterzugeben, womit im Idealfall Effizienz und Produktivität noch mehr gesteigert werden.


*Genau so isses*.
Und davon ab mal _tatsächlich so_(auch in der Praxis) und kein Quatsch wie Harz 4.



edit:

Tja ... eigentlich ist dem nix hinzuzufügen. Wann kommt es, liebe Politik ? 
Macht _endlich_ mal was sinnvolles !


----------



## DAU_0815 (28. November 2020)

Research schrieb:


> @DAU_0815  das ist der sozialistische Traum.
> Nur ist der seit ~1930 nicht näher als 2020.


Der Unterschied zu früher ist, dass unsere Produktion mit sehr weniger Arbeitskraft funktioniert. Die Nahrungsamittelindustrie benötigt weniger als 5% der Arbeitskräfte, das war 1930 noch ganz anders. Und darum ist viel mehr Zeit für Kunst, Kultur und Sport. Ein Grundeinkommen ist problemlos finanzierbar.


----------



## RyzA (28. November 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ich bin in der Schule immer rumgelaufen, wie ein Penner...lauf ich eigentlich immernoch rum, hat nie jemanden gestört. Klamoten müssen gemütlich sein und nicht irgendwelche Schwachsinnigen Zeichen haben. Wer sich hänseln lässt, sollte sich mal nen Kopf drüber machen, warum man gehänselt wird.





Sparanus schrieb:


> Das hab ich nun wirklich noch nie erlebt, in einer Zeit in der sich auch Schüler mit wohlhabenden Eltern bei Primark zu Kik Preisen eindecken ist das auch ein unrealistischer Gedanke, denn das kann ich jeder leisten.
> Selbst dieses Smartphone gehänsel hab ich nie mitbekommen, nur spaßiges iOS vs Android.


Bei uns in der Schule war das damals so. Es herrschte eine Art Gruppenzwang und diejenigen welche "Victory" und nicht "Adidas" oder "Nike" Schuhe getragen hatten, die wurden ausgelacht.


----------



## Threshold (28. November 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Bei uns in der Schule war das damals so. Es herrschte eine Art Gruppenzwang und diejenigen welche "Victory" und nicht "Adidas" oder "Nike" Schuhe getragen hatten, die wurden ausgelacht.


Hattest du auch einen Füller von Pelikan anstatt von Geha?


----------



## RyzA (28. November 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hattest du auch einen Füller von Pelikan anstatt von Geha?


Ich hatte beide. Nur keinen "Lamy". Den hatten die besser Situierten.


----------



## Threshold (28. November 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich hatte beide. Nur keinen "Lamy". Den hatten die besser Situierten.


Ich hatte ausschließlich Mont Blanc.


----------



## Eckism (28. November 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Bei uns in der Schule war das damals so. Es herrschte eine Art Gruppenzwang und diejenigen welche "Victory" und nicht "Adidas" oder "Nike" Schuhe getragen hatten, die wurden ausgelacht.


Ich komme aus einer Kleinstadt im Wald...diese Gruppenzwangdinger sind ja eher in größeren Städten heimisch, wo es bedeutend öfter asoziales Verhalten gibt und toleriert wird. Hier kennt jeder jeden irgendwie und da werden die Füße stillgehalten.


----------



## RyzA (28. November 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ich komme aus einer Kleinstadt im Wald...diese Gruppenzwangdinger sind ja eher in größeren Städten heimisch, wo es bedeutend öfter asoziales Verhalten gibt und toleriert wird. Hier kennt jeder jeden irgendwie und da werden die Füße stillgehalten.


Ich komme vom Dorf und bin auch in einer Kleinstadt (66K Einwohner) zur Schule gegangen. Nämlich da wo ich jetzt auch wohne.
Ich glaube das hat damit nichts zu tun.

Edit: Wobei bei Wikipedia steht das es schon eine große Stadt ist. Naja.


----------



## Eckism (28. November 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich komme vom Dorf und bin auch in einer Kleinstadt (66K Einwohner) zur Schule gegangen. Nämlich da wo ich jetzt auch wohne.
> Ich glaube das hat damit nichts zu tun.


66k Einwohner sind mehr als 3-mal mehr als in meiner Stadt, das ist für mich schon ne große Stadt.
Wenn jemand Stress gemacht hat, ging das über 5 Ecken und dem wurden dann "erklärt", das sich Stress machen nicht lohnt.
Es gab zwar ein paar dieser "Deppen", aber die meisten sind im Knast oder haben es kappiert... 3 oder4 haben die falschen Leute angepisst und zählen nun Würmer/Maden.
Ich weiß momentan nur von einem, der es immer noch nicht kappiert hat und weiter Stress macht.


----------



## Mahoy (28. November 2020)

Zu meiner Zeit gab es noch keinen Smartphones und Gedisse aufgrund der Klamotten ist mir nicht erinnerlich. Ich bin damals wie heute in T-Shirts und Jeans der Marke "Egal, Hauptsache passt und ist bequem" herumgelaufen.
Meine Schule war recht groß, da zentral für eine Stadt mit 20.000 Einwohnern und viel dörflichem Umland.

Ich kann aber nicht sagen, wie es zur selben Zeit an Haupt,- Real- und Gesamtschulen zuging, bin aber der Meinung, dass es eher daran liegt, was für eine Art Schulklima gefördert und auch durchgesetzt wird.


----------



## Eckism (28. November 2020)

Handys gabs erst gegen Ende meiner Schullaufbahn...und das nur für reiche Leute.
Also noch wirkliche Handys und keine Smartphones...


----------



## RyzA (28. November 2020)

In meiner Schullaufbahn gab es auch noch keine Handys.
Dafür die ersten Heimcomputer & PCs.  
Aber wir weichen vom Thema ab.

Ich finde es jedenfalls gut, dass sich unserer Regierung darüber Gedanken macht, wie man besser Kinder aus ärmeren Familien helfen kann. Ob das alleine durch Geldzuwendungen erreicht werden kann, ist fraglich, aber immerhin schon einmal ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung.


----------



## DAU_0815 (28. November 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> In meiner Schullaufbahn gab es auch noch keine Handys.
> Dafür die ersten Heimcomputer & PCs.
> Aber wir weichen vom Thema ab.


Bedingt, weil ein Grundeinkommen Kindern ermöglichen würde, heute grundlegende Dinge wie einen Rechner zu kaufen.


----------



## Sparanus (28. November 2020)

Für die Schule reicht ein altes Thinkpad für 200€, selbst für die Uni reicht das und da guckt dich keiner dumm an weil du etwas 5 Jahre altes benutzt.


----------



## RyzA (28. November 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Für die Schule reicht ein altes Thinkpad für 200€, selbst für die Uni reicht das und da guckt dich keiner dumm an weil du etwas 5 Jahre altes benutzt.


Ich hatte das schon paarmal im Forum gepostet und poste es immer wieder gerne erneut: Alle Schüler und Lehrer in Vlotho bekommen Tablets

Daran sollten sich mal alle anderen Städte ein Beispiel nehmen.


----------



## DAU_0815 (28. November 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Für die Schule reicht ein altes Thinkpad für 200€, selbst für die Uni reicht das und da guckt dich keiner dumm an weil du etwas 5 Jahre altes benutzt.


Und wo hat eine Hartz IV Familie 200,-€ her, also über?  Das Geld reicht vorne und hinten nicht, das Kindergeld ist viel zu tief angesetzt. Das ganze wird natürlich nicht ein Zahlungsprinzip verändert, es muss für Kinder aber einfach mehr geben. Ein Grundeinkommen könnte z.B. auch Sachleistungen beinhalten, wie z.B. alle zwei Jahre einen gebrauchten PC.


----------



## Sparanus (28. November 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich hatte das schon paarmal im Forum gepostet und poste es immer wieder gerne erneut:


Billiger: 
Man zahlt nur denen die es brauchen ein Tablet.


DAU_0815 schrieb:


> Und wo hat eine Hartz IV Familie 200,-€ her, also über?


Von H4, also ich kenne ein paar Familien die von H4 gelebt haben und notwendiges war nie ein Problem.


----------



## RyzA (28. November 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Billiger:
> Man zahlt nur denen die es brauchen ein Tablet.


Und wenn es *alle* Schüler und Lehrer brauchen?
Oder meinst du nur diejenigen die es sich *nicht* leisten können?


----------



## Sparanus (28. November 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und wenn es *alle* Schüler und Lehrer brauchen?
> Oder meinst du nur diejenigen die es sich *nicht* leisten können?


Das deckt sich je nach Herangehensweise, ich würde auf BYOD setzen.


----------



## RtZk (28. November 2020)

DAU_0815 schrieb:


> Und warum ist das ein Problem und für wen? Wie groß ist der angerichtete Schaden? Immerhin arbeiten diese Menschen und schaffen damit Werte. Das ganze ist nicht schön und trifft steuerehrliche Menschen, wenn Du Dir aber die Schäden am oberen Ende durch Steuerhinterziehung anschaust, ist das erheblich bedeutender. Dazu die Zinsbelastung, mit der es eine massive Umverteilung von unten nach oben gibt, ohne das ein Finger krumm gemacht wird.
> 
> Nicht, dass ich Schwarzarbeit schön reden will, das ist ein gewaltiges Problem, weil alle, die nicht schwarz arbeiten die Zeche bezahlen. Darum bin ich auch schon lange dafür, nicht mehr Arbeit zu besteuern, sondern Energie und Ressourcen. Da kann sich dann keiner rausstehlen. Das würde aber nur europaweit funktionieren und das wird niemals passieren.



Sorry, aber das stimmt nicht. Schwarzarbeit ist ein enormer Einkommensverlust durch den Staat. 
Ich glaube du hast keinerlei Vorstellungen wie viel Schwarzarbeit in Deutschland betrieben wird.


----------



## Tengri86 (29. November 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich hatte das schon paarmal im Forum gepostet und poste es immer wieder gerne erneut: Alle Schüler und Lehrer in Vlotho bekommen Tablets
> 
> Daran sollten sich mal alle anderen Städte ein Beispiel nehmen.











						Gericht: Keine Zahlung für Schul-iPads durch das Jobcenter möglich
					

Manche Schulen haben schon vor der Coronakrise erste Klassen mit Tablets ausgestattet, wie etwa in Hannover geschehen. Wer trägt die Kosten dafür?




					www.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## Lotto (29. November 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Bei uns in der Schule war das damals so. Es herrschte eine Art Gruppenzwang und diejenigen welche "Victory" und nicht "Adidas" oder "Nike" Schuhe getragen hatten, die wurden ausgelacht.



Genauso kenn ich das auch. Hamburg in den 90ern.
Kein Zuckerschlecken für jemanden ohne diese Markenartikel. "Ausgelacht" war das harmloseste, Mobbing und regelmäßig Prügel war die Normalität. Lehrer hat es nicht gejuckt.
Dagegen ist Mobbing in sozialen Medien heutzutage reiner Kindergeburtstag.

Ich konnte damals zum Glück meine Eltern überzeugen mit Markenschuhe/-rucksack zu kaufen. Hab mich zwar nie an Mobbing/Prügelei beteiligt, und gehörte deswegen auch nicht zu den wirklich "coolen", aber wenigstens stand ich nicht auf der Opferseite.


----------



## Mahoy (29. November 2020)

Es scheint tatsächlich mehr von der Schule als von der Schulform abhängig zu sein. Also davon, wie sehr sich Schulleitung und Lehrkörper bemühen und natürlich auch die dafür erforderliche Unterstützung von offizieller Seite und - ganz wichtig - den Eltern erhalten.

Kurz gesagt: Wenn die kleinen Scheißer davon ausgehen müssen, dass ihr toller Markenrucksack von den Eltern wieder einkassiert oder ihr Smartphone von Schulaufsicht eingezogen werden kann, wenn sie Mitschüler deswegen dissen, wird das Ganze sehr schnell zurückgehen. Wenn Eltern sich keine Gedanken machen und die Schule wegsieht, dann natürlich nicht.


----------



## seahawk (29. November 2020)

Man muss sich endlich eingestehen, dass das alles in der DDR besser war. Das ganze System war gerechter.


----------



## TrueRomance (29. November 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Man muss sich endlich eingestehen, dass das alles in der DDR besser war. Das ganze System war gerechter.


Funktioniert hat es aber scheinbar nicht. Und ob das System so gerecht war will ich auch anzweifeln.
Ich errinere da gern mal an die "Kinderheime" die zur Umerziehung dienten, die Maßnahmen für anders denkende, Häftlinge die offiziell gar nicht im Gefängnis gewesen sind nachdem sie in den Asbestbuden verstorben sind, der Dopingmißbrauch bei jungen Sportlern, die Stasiakte wenn man in der Schule einen "freien Willen" oder unbequeme Fragen hatte.

Da waren die mengelnde Verfugbarkeit von Bananen unser kleinstes Problem. Ich bin zur Wende gerade 7 Jahre alt gewesen und hab von der Zone nicht so viel mitbekommen. Aber wenn man sich so manchmal mit anderrn Generationen unterhalten kann, merkt man, dass das nicht immer alles so toll war in der Zone.


----------



## Mahoy (29. November 2020)

Stimmt: Alle hatten wenig, deshalb hatte auch keiner mehr als der Andere und konnte niemanden deswegen dissen.

Außer natürlich, man hatte als Kind beispielsweise ein Elternteil zu wenig, welches republikflüchtig war oder aus einer "Assi-Familie" kam, oder so. Das konnte man dann durchaus mit weitestgehender Duldung des Lehrkörpers mobben. Schlechter Ersatz für diese Peasants, die keine Schuhe von Nike tragen, aber man muss halt mobben, was man hat, nicht wahr? 

Zynismus beiseite: Nach dem, was mir Arbeitskollegen aus den neuen Bundesländern erzählt haben, war tatsächlich Vieles objektiv besser gelöst, was Kinder- und Jugendbetreuung angeht, aber wild romantisieren muss man auch nichts. So ganz _klassenlos_ waren die Gesellschaft und damit auch die Schülerschaft ganz sicher nicht.


----------



## RyzA (29. November 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Man muss sich endlich eingestehen, dass das alles in der DDR besser war. Das ganze System war gerechter.


Sorry, das absoluter Mumpitz.

Die Idee des Kommunismus ist gerecht. Aber nicht was man in der DDR daraus gemacht hat.


----------



## Gohrbi (29. November 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Man muss sich endlich eingestehen, dass das alles in der DDR besser war. Das ganze System war gerechter.


... für wen gerechter? Da muss ich in einer anderen DDR gelebt haben. Wie hieß es? "Beziehungen schaden dem, der keine hat"
Wie alt bist du, dass du das sagen kannst? 20?


----------



## Eckism (29. November 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Man muss sich endlich eingestehen, dass das alles in der DDR besser war. Das ganze System war gerechter.


Dann kann ich Dir China als Wohnort empfehlen...dort wirst du überwacht, ohne Beziehungen bist du am Arsch, Meinungsfreiheit ist dort nicht gern gesehen, der Staat kann Dir das Leben zur Hölle machen, weil du mal was kritisiert hast usw...Gute Reise.


----------



## Threshold (29. November 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Man muss sich endlich eingestehen, dass das alles in der DDR besser war. Das ganze System war gerechter.


Das Problem an der DDR war, dass man den Kindern in der Kita schon eingeballert hat, wie geil die DDR ist.
Wichtig ist nun mal die freie Selbstbestimmung. Solange du das eingrenzt, wird es Konflikte geben.


----------



## Sparanus (29. November 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Problem an der DDR war, dass man den Kindern in der Kita schon eingeballert hat, wie geil die DDR ist.


Das gute ist allerdings, dass es Kitas gab und die Frau am Herd nicht das Idealbild der Gesellschaft war. 

Tja manchmal bringen selbst Diktaturen große Errungenschaften, auch wenn es das Gesamtbild nicht positiv macht.

Beim Thema Freiheit kann man mal Homosexuelle fragen, das war etwas wofür man in der DDR jedenfalls nicht eingeknastet wurde.


----------



## seahawk (29. November 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Problem an der DDR war, dass man den Kindern in der Kita schon eingeballert hat, wie geil die DDR ist.
> Wichtig ist nun mal die freie Selbstbestimmung. Solange du das eingrenzt, wird es Konflikte geben.


Soziales Verhalten muss aber eben auch trainiert werden. Volle Individualismus und eine soziale Gesellschaft geht nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. November 2020)

Trainieren und dressieren ist nicht das gleiche. Kein Land, sämtliche real existierende Sozialisten, hat je wirkungsvoll versucht, seine Bevölkerung dazu zu bringen, Fairness anzustreben. Und der Versuch der DDR-Führung, eine vorgegebene Parteilinie mit formell fairen Ziel ohne Verständniss für eben dieses einzuprügeln, hat genauso wenig funktioniert, wie zwanghafte Massenindoktrination überall anders, gleich welcher Art. (Genauer: Sie hat wegen des bestehenden, intensiven persönlichen Kontaktes mit alternativen Ideen aus dem Westen besonders schlecht funktioniert.)



DAU_0815 schrieb:


> Bedingt, weil ein Grundeinkommen Kindern ermöglichen würde, heute grundlegende Dinge wie einen Rechner zu kaufen.



Das Grundeinkommen wird nicht an die Kinder (die es vermutlich auch nicht für Schulsachen sparen würden), sondern immer noch an die Eltern ausgezahlt – einer Höhe, die spürbar über HartzIV liegt, unfinanzierbar. (Eigentlich ist es das schon auf Höhe von HartzIV, s.o.) Und wenn man den Preis eines gebrauchten, noch brauchbaren oder Low-End-PCs (100-300 €, 300-500 € inkl. Peripherie oder als Notebook) mit dem HartzIV-Satz eines dreiköpfigen Haushaltes im Verlaufe eines Jahres vergleicht, dann ist die Summe ohnehin eher klein. Das heißt: Wenn die Eltern mit dem Geld nicht haushalten können, dann reicht es auch in Zukunft nicht für einen Schul-PC. Wenn sie es können, dann reicht es schon heute. Grenzfälle, die genau dazwischen fallen, wird es nur in vernachlässigbar geringer Zahl geben.

Wichtiger wäre somit Lehrmittelfreiheit, damit die digitale Versorgung der Schüler auch dann sichergestellt ist, wenn die Eltern Geld für eher verzichtbares ausgeben.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Stimmt: Alle hatten wenig, deshalb hatte auch keiner mehr als der Andere und konnte niemanden deswegen dissen.



Jein. Afaik war das Durchschnittslebensniveau der ärmsten 10%, wenn nicht 20% in der DDR bis weit in die 70er hinein besser als in der BRD. Man darf das geringere Angebot von Importwaren und das zunehmende zurückfallen des kleineren Ostblocks gegenüber dem Westen, dass die letzten Jahre prägte, nicht mit den internen Verteilungsmechanismen verwechseln. Abgesehen davon, dass sich ein relativ kleiner Kreis Parteibonzen wunderbar bereichern konnte, hat letzteres durchaus funktioniert und stellte entsprechend eine Verbesserung des Lebensstandards für einen Teil der Bevölkerung dar.



> Außer natürlich, man hatte als Kind beispielsweise ein Elternteil zu wenig, welches republikflüchtig war oder aus einer "Assi-Familie" kam, oder so. Das konnte man dann durchaus mit weitestgehender Duldung des Lehrkörpers mobben. Schlechter Ersatz für diese Peasants, die keine Schuhe von Nike tragen, aber man muss halt mobben, was man hat, nicht wahr?



Kinder mit offensichtlichem Westbezug haben bei vielen Lehrern die volle Dröhnung Mobbing von oben bekommen...


----------



## RyzA (29. November 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wichtiger wäre somit Lehrmittelfreiheit, damit die digitale Versorgung der Schüler auch dann sichergestellt ist, wenn die Eltern Geld für eher verzichtbares ausgeben.


Eben. So wie ich es schon paarmal verlinkt habe. Die Stadt Vlotho hat kostenlos für alle Lehrer - und Schüler der Stadt Tablets zur Verfügung gestellt.  Und wenn die das können, dann können das andere Städte auch.
Wenn man das wirklich will!


----------



## Sparanus (29. November 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass sich ein relativ kleiner Kreis Parteibonzen wunderbar bereichern konnte,


Wobei deren Lebensstandard Meilenweit unter dem der Reichen im Westen war. Ich hab sehr viele Sachen von Helmut Schmidt gehört u. A. wie Politiker aus Osteuropa immer gedacht haben, dass in einer normalen Bürgerlichen Siedlung reiche Menschen wohnen.


----------



## Gohrbi (30. November 2020)

@seahawk du hast mir noch nicht auf meine Frage aus #184 geantwortet. 
Was man nicht erlebt hat das kann man nicht beurteilen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Dezember 2020)

@Gohbri: Das heißt du kannst ein BGE nicht beurteilen und somit nichts zum Thema des Threads beitragen?


----------



## Gohrbi (1. Dezember 2020)

Ein BGE lehne ich ab. Es benachteiligt diejenigen, die für wenig Geld ihr Leben lang gearbeitet haben. Diejenigen, die ihr Leben lang sich die E... geschaukelt haben, sollen dann genauso viel bekommen.

Zum BGE passt auch @seahawk gemachter Kommentar über die schöne DDR nicht.


----------



## Mahoy (1. Dezember 2020)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> Ein BGE lehne ich ab. Es benachteiligt diejenigen, die für wenig Geld ihr Leben lang gearbeitet haben.


Inwiefern werden Erwerbstätige benachteiligt? Sie würden das Grundeinkommen - im Gegensatz zur Sozialhilfe - doch ebenfalls erhalten und könnten, wenn sie das wünschen, ihr Leben lang bei gleichbleibenden individuellen Einkünften weniger hart arbeiten oder alternativ höhere Einkünfte verbuchen?



Gohrbi schrieb:


> Diejenigen, die ihr Leben lang sich die E... geschaukelt haben, sollen dann genauso viel bekommen.


Machen wir daraus doch ein Gedankenspiel und setzen es stringent fort: Es gibt derzeit unzählige Leute in Deutschland, die ihr Leben lang noch keinen Finger krumm gemacht haben, aber trotzdem vermögend sind, weil sie nicht selbst erarbeitetes Geld für sich arbeiten lassen. Was sagt dein Gerechtigkeitsempfinden dazu?
Oder vereinfacht: Wenn besitzlose Faulpelze nichts bekommen dürfen, sollte man - deiner Logik folgend - dann besitzenden Faulpelzen nicht etwas abnehmen müssen?

Wie du in diesem Thread nachlesen kannst, stehe ich einem *B*GE ebenfalls kritisch gegenüber, allerdings mit anderen Argumenten. Deine erscheinen mir in sich wenig schlüssig.


----------



## TrueRomance (1. Dezember 2020)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> Ein BGE lehne ich ab. Es benachteiligt diejenigen, die für wenig Geld ihr Leben lang gearbeitet haben. Diejenigen, die ihr Leben lang sich die E... geschaukelt haben, sollen dann genauso viel bekommen.


Scheinbar hast du das Prinzip des BGE gar nicht verstanden.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (1. Dezember 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Machen wir daraus doch ein Gedankenspiel und setzen es stringent fort: Es gibt derzeit unzählige Leute in Deutschland, die ihr Leben lang noch keinen Finger krumm gemacht haben, aber trotzdem vermögend sind, weil sie nicht selbst erarbeitetes Geld für sich arbeiten lassen. Was sagt dein Gerechtigkeitsempfinden dazu?
> Oder vereinfacht: Wenn besitzlose Faulpelze nicht bekommen dürfen, sollte man - deiner Logik folgend - dann besitzenden Faulpelzen nicht etwas abnehmen müssen?




Das wird zu kompliziert.
Kohle her, feddich. 

Geht doch für Banken und Versicherungen auch im tausende Milliarden Bereich (über Nacht, alternativlos), warum also nicht so ein paar unbedeutende Kröten(die paar Milliarden) für arme Schlucker wie mich, die dann vielleicht etwas weniger puckeln müssen. 
Oder gesundheitlich angeschlagene, die gar nicht richtig arbeiten können.

Is doch eh keine Kohle mehr, heute ... tausend Milliarden. Wird einfach in den Computer eingegeben und fertig.
Gedruckt, oder mit Gold(zumindest zum Teil) aufgewogen is schon lange nix mehr, bzw. kaum noch was.
Mittlerweile is das doch alles nur noch Fantasiegeld, was im Millisekundenbereich durch die Computer schwirrt.
Macht halt einfach n paar Nullen mehr dran und schon gibt's genug Kohle für alle und nicht mehr nur für Banken, Versicherungen, oder Bereiche mit starker Lobby  wie Pharmaindustrie, wo einzelne Leute auch gerade wieder Dollarzeichen im Blick haben.
Mal gespannt wie viel millionen Impfstoffe Deutschland und die EU kauft, auf Vorrat und wie viele davon am Ende tatsächlich genutzt werden. 

Also ... nich so knauserig und haut mal ordentlich Kohle raus, mit der Gießkanne.

Nicht nur Einzelne immer reicher und reicher machen, sondern die kleinen Knüppelsklaven an der Front auch mal mit ein paar Krümeln bedenken.



Das heilige Wirtschaftswachstum wird's danken.
Und die Gesundheit vieler, die sich das Kürzertreten auf einmal leisten können, ebenfalls. 

Ich glaub für die paar superreichen wurde in der Vergangenheit genug getan.
Krankenpflegerinnen-/pfleger fänden ein Plus an Geld und Minus an Arbeitsstunden glaub ich auch mal nicht verkehrt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Dezember 2020)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> Ein BGE lehne ich ab. Es benachteiligt diejenigen, die für wenig Geld ihr Leben lang gearbeitet haben.



Eigentlich nicht. Die werden von denjenigen benachteiligt, die sich an der geleisteten Arbeit eine goldene Nase verdient haben.
Davon abgesehen: Woher weißt du das? Wann hast du denn ein BGE bekommen? Deiner eigenen Aussage nach sollte man sich ja nur zu Themen äußern, mit denen man persönliche Erfahrung hat und du äußerst dich hier zum BGE.


----------



## RyzA (1. Dezember 2020)

Ich bin ja eher für eine deutliche Anhebung des Mindestlohns. Gleichzeitig kann man die Lohnnebenkosten senken.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (1. Dezember 2020)

Das gern zusätzlich.


----------



## Eckism (1. Dezember 2020)

Am Ende bezahlen die Arbeitnehmer eh wieder mehr Steuern, weil man sich in der Politik beim BGE verrechnet hat...ich bin auch eher dagegen. Wobei es sowieso die nächsten 10 Jahre nicht kommen wird.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (1. Dezember 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wobei es sowieso die nächsten 10 Jahre nicht kommen wird.



Das hat kurz vor dem Mindestlohn der linksradikalen Merkel  auch jemand darüber gesagt gehabt. 

Alles nich so eng sehen, auch mal gönnen können und keine Angst vor Experimenten.

Falls es schief geht, können wir ja wieder die Leibeigenschaft einführen.

Alles halb so wild.


----------



## RyzA (1. Dezember 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Das hat kurz vor dem Mindestlohn der linksradikalen Merkel  auch jemand darüber gesagt gehabt.


Wobei Merkel und die CDU/CSU ja gegen einen flächendeckenden Mindestlohn waren.
Die SPD hat das durchgesetzt.
Und wie manch ein Arbeitgeber geschrien hat das man dann deswegen Leute entlassen müsse.
Was bis heute nicht der Fall gewesen ist.
Man kann den Mindestlohn auch weiter erhöhen.
Wenn dann haben Kleinstbetriebe damit Probleme weil die enger kalkulieren müssen.
Aber die könnte man auch entlasten indem man, wie gesagt, die Lohnnebenkosten senkt.

Durch Corona ist das aber alles komplizierter und auch teurer  geworden.
Ich würde damit erstmal abwarten bis das Schlimmste überwunden ist.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (1. Dezember 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich würde damit erstmal abwarten bis das Schlimmste überwunden ist.


Also noch 5 Monate ?


----------



## Sparanus (2. Dezember 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wobei Merkel und die CDU/CSU ja gegen einen flächendeckenden Mindestlohn waren.


Kurz nach der Einführung war ich auf einer größeren Parteiveranstaltung der CDU wo man sich selbst für
den Mindestlohn gefeiert hat. Ich wollte schon laut Bullshit rufen.


----------



## Threshold (2. Dezember 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Gleichzeitig kann man die Lohnnebenkosten senken.


Das Totschlagargument der Neoliberalen. Runter mit den Nebenkosten und allen ist geholfen.
Aber einer muss sie ja zahlen und wenn der Arbeitgeber davon befreit wird -- rate mal, wer sie dann zahlen darf?


----------



## RyzA (2. Dezember 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Also noch 5 Monate ?


Keine Ahnung wie lange der Spuk noch geht.



Threshold schrieb:


> Das Totschlagargument der Neoliberalen. Runter mit den Nebenkosten und allen ist geholfen.
> Aber einer muss sie ja zahlen und wenn der Arbeitgeber davon befreit wird -- rate mal, wer sie dann zahlen darf?


Ich bin aber kein Neoliberaler. Außerdem hatte ich geschrieben "senken" und nicht abschaffen.    
Dann natürlich für beide Seiten. Arbeitnehmer und Arbeitgeber.


----------



## seahawk (2. Dezember 2020)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> @seahawk du hast mir noch nicht auf meine Frage aus #184 geantwortet.
> Was man nicht erlebt hat das kann man nicht beurteilen.


Ich bin mehr als doppelt so alt und kenne so die Jugend zur Zeit der 2 deutschen Staaten.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (2. Dezember 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wie lange der Spuk noch geht.


Ich geh mal davon aus, dass es im Sommer vorbei is.
Das Gröbste schon im Frühling.

Bei uns ist das Impfzentrum schon fertig geplant, um für Januar nutzbar zu sein.
Die ersten Impfstoffe für die Priorisierten sollen im Januar auch verfügbar sein, also natürlich erst mal nur für die wichtigsten/gefährdetsten Leute, die entweder im Krankenhaus/Altenpflege arbeiten, oder halt gefährdete selber, mit Vorerkrankungen, bzw. auch Leute im Altersheim, oder ähnliches.

Wenn man grob von Januar, bis März für die Wichtigsten ausgeht und dann weiter nach und nach mehr Leute, die wollen(alles freiwillig natürlich), bis in den Frühling/Sommer rein, könnte im Mai schon ein Großteil des Weges geschafft sein, die gefährdetsten Leute zu schützen.
Und normal ebben über den Sommer so "Erkältungssachen" eh immer ab, wo ich dann von ausgehe, dass der Sommer selbst nicht mehr so schlimm wird. Wenn die Zeit dann weiter zum Impfen genutzt wird, sollte eigentlich das gröbste geschafft sein und im nächsten Herbst nicht mehr die größte Gefahr lauern.
Es kommt halt auch drauf an, wie viele sich bis dahin freiwillig impfen lassen.

Aber das Zeug sollte dann ausreichend verfügbar sein.
Die Pharma-Lobby wird schon dafür sorgen, dass ordentlich bestellt wird, _per Vertrag_, egal ob man's braucht, oder nicht. 

Naja, _egal ob man Fan ist vom Impfen, oder nicht_, drücken wir uns allen die Daumen, dass dieser Mist dann endlich vorbei ist und wir alle wieder normal leben dürfen(ab Sommer 21).
Hat dann ja auch lange genug gedauert.


Und natürlich wäre es schön, wenn dann mehr Richtung Grundeinkommen geplant wird.
Ich fänd's nice, wenn die das echt mal ausprobieren würden.
Könnte ja vorsichtig, nach und nach eingeführt werden. Nicht so schlagartig, damit es nicht zu schnell zu extreme Reaktionen und Auswirkungen gibt.

Von 0 auf 100 könnte das zu Problemen führen.
Evtl. erst mal so ein 20% Bonus einführen, dessen, was man plant(ohne die alten Sachen direkt abzuschaffen).
Das wird niemand der Vollzeit arbeitet reichen, um sofort seinen Job zu kündigen.
Und wenn es dann irgendwo bei 20-40% dessen ist, was kommen soll, könnten schon Teilzeiteffekte zu spüren sein. Die Leute könnten sich so auch daran gewöhnen, dass da zu ihren Lohn noch ein Geld dabei ist. Extreme Reaktionen der Menschen bleiben so aus. Wieso sollte ich auch einen guten Job kündigen, bloß weil ich noch n paar € extra habe ? Teilzeit wäre allerdings ne Überlegung.

Man muss dem Ding aber auch Zeit geben, dass dann neue Leute eingestellt werden können, in Teilzeit.

Dann kann man Richtung 50% gehen und später dann 80 und 100% dessen, was geplant ist. Aber schön langsam innerhalb von paar Jahren einführen.
Bis dahin haben sich alle langsam dran gewöhnt und jeder findet so seinen Weg, ob er noch 100% weiter arbeiten will, oder irgendwas zwischen 30-80%(je nach Kohle und Anspruch/Wünsche). Ich glaube einen guten Job kündigen, komplett, würden die wenigstens wirklich machen.

Wenn's funzt dann den alten Kram (wie Harz 4 usw.) abschaffen.


----------



## Gohrbi (2. Dezember 2020)

DAU_0815 schrieb:


> Und wo hat eine Hartz IV Familie 200,-€ her, also über?  Das Geld reicht vorne und hinten nicht, das Kindergeld ist viel zu tief angesetzt. Das ganze wird natürlich nicht ein Zahlungsprinzip verändert, es muss für Kinder aber einfach mehr geben. Ein Grundeinkommen könnte z.B. auch Sachleistungen beinhalten, wie z.B. alle zwei Jahre einen gebrauchten PC.


.... das Kindergeld ist doch schon ziemlich hoch, ich sage ziemlich, denn das Einkommen der Eltern legt den Wohlstand fest.
Dazu kommt die Fähigkeit mit Geld umzugehen, was ich bei einzelnen nicht sehe.

Ach übrigens, in der hier so gelobten DDR gab es 20. Mark für Kind. BVi 500 Mark Verdienst und das im Schichtdienst 7/24. Wir leben noch und damals ohne Telefon, PC und Handy.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Dezember 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich bin ja eher für eine deutliche Anhebung des Mindestlohns. Gleichzeitig kann man die Lohnnebenkosten senken.



Letzteres wäre dringend nötig, ersteres dagegen halte ich für weder für sinn- noch für wirkungsvoll. Der bisherige Mindestlohn hat vor allem zu einer Reduzierung schlecht bezahlter Kleinststellen geführt, zum Nachteil typischer Stundenjobs. Die prekär beschäftigenden Konzerne dagegen nutzen die dutzenden Umgehungsmöglichkeiten und zahlen immer noch nichts.




Threshold schrieb:


> Das Totschlagargument der Neoliberalen. Runter mit den Nebenkosten und allen ist geholfen.
> Aber einer muss sie ja zahlen und wenn der Arbeitgeber davon befreit wird -- rate mal, wer sie dann zahlen darf?



Wer spricht davon, die Arbeitgeber zu befreien? Erstmal werden Sozial-/Kranken-/Unfall-...Kosten bislang mehrheitlich von Arbeitnehmern bezahlt, es gäbe also bei kompletter Streichung eine Nettoentlastung selbiger. Und zweitens spricht nichts dagegen, die Kosten in Zukunft vollständig auf Geldscheffelnde Unternehmen umzulegen. Nur halt nicht Lohnabhängig, denn das bestraft Unternehmer dafür, Jobs zu schaffen und die gut zu entlohnen. Je mehr eine Firma an Lohn auszahlt, desto höher sind die Sozialkosten, die sie mittragen muss - nicht gerade eine Abgabe mit sinnvoller Lenkungswirkung. Es gibt genug Verhalten, dass wir nicht wollen (Energie- und Flächenverbrauch, Umwelt- und Klimaschädigung würden mir spontan einfallen) und auf die man Abgaben zur Finanzierung von Arbeitslosen-/Kranken-/Altenversorgung erheben könnte. Positiver Nebeneffekt: Der Staat nicht dann besonders niedrige Einnahmen in diese Kassen, wenn er besonders hohe Ausgaben aus diesen tätigen soll.


----------



## RyzA (2. Dezember 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Letzteres wäre dringend nötig, ersteres dagegen halte ich für weder für sinn- noch für wirkungsvoll. Der bisherige Mindestlohn hat vor allem zu einer Reduzierung schlecht bezahlter Kleinststellen geführt, zum Nachteil typischer Stundenjobs. Die prekär beschäftigenden Konzerne dagegen nutzen die dutzenden Umgehungsmöglichkeiten und zahlen immer noch nichts.


Viele verdienen aber dadurch mehr. Und würden deutlich schlechter bezahlt werden.
Und soviele Entlassungen hat es auch nicht deswegen gegeben.
Der Mindestlohn oder ein höherer Mindestlohn ist jedenfalls realistischer als ein bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen für alle, was gar nicht finanziert werden kann.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Dezember 2020)

Viele? So? Eine Statistik, die eine deutliche Abnahme der prekär Beschäftigten zeigen würde, habe ich noch nicht gesehen. Im Gegenteil. In meinem persönlichen Umfeld kenne ich auch nur Stellen, die wegen Mindestlohn nicht mehr besetzt wurden, aber keine, die jetzt besser bezahlt wird. Aber "Entlassungen" gab es bei Aushilfs- und befristeten Jobs natürlich keine. Wozu auch?


----------



## RyzA (2. Dezember 2020)

Prekär Beschäftigte gibt es natürlich immer noch. Weil der Mindestlohn immer noch nicht angemessen ist.
Deswegen bin ich ja für eine deutliche Erhöhung und zwar flächendeckend.
Als Ausgleich eben eine Senkung der Lohnnebenkosten für Arbeitnehmer und Arbeitgeber.
Das kommt den Arbeitnehmern dann sogar doppelt zugute. Und die Unternehmer haben keine Ausreden mehr den Mindestlohn zu erhöhen.


----------



## Mahoy (2. Dezember 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Kurz nach der Einführung war ich auf einer größeren Parteiveranstaltung der CDU wo man sich selbst für
> den Mindestlohn gefeiert hat. Ich wollte schon laut Bullshit rufen.


Gut, dass du es nicht gemacht hast. "Bullshit!" wird auf Parteiveranstaltungen (nicht nur der CDU) immer als Aufforderung verstanden, und wer es ruft, bekommt es dann in aller Regel auch. Ist schließlich auch genug davon für alle da!


----------



## Albatros1 (2. Dezember 2020)

Generell kann man sagen, wer zum Mindestlohn arbeiten muß bekommt später keine reguläre Rente sondern Hartz4.
Das Grundeinkommen ist so niedrig angesetzt, daß keiner der einen Audi, Daimler, Spiele-Pc, gute Wohnung, Urlaub, Rente usw will deswegen seinen Job aufgeben würde.
Das Grundeinkommen entspricht etwa der Sozialhilfe. Das soll zuviel sein?
Zuviel für was?
Kaum Steuer zu zahlen ist für einige doch auch erlaubt und wird wissentlich geduldet.
Man sollte ähnliches auch mal für kleine Einkommen anwenden.
Insofern hätte ich nichts dagegen, wenn man dies einführen würde. Viel würde sich nicht ändern.
Und Ikea, Google, usw würden hier trotzdem kaum Steuern zahlen.


----------



## RyzA (2. Dezember 2020)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Generell kann man sagen, wer zum Mindestlohn arbeiten muß bekommt später keine reguläre Rente sondern Hartz4.


Deswegen muß er ja angemessen erhöht werden.


----------



## Albatros1 (2. Dezember 2020)

Stimmt. Eine Arbeit die nicht vernünftig bezahlt wird ist es auch nicht wert ausgeübt zu werden.
Was ein Arbeitgeber spart, muß der Steuerzahler als Zuschuß später wieder aufbringen. Also nur eine Verlagerung
der Kosten auf die Allgemeinheit. Übrigens zahlt auch ein Hartz4 Empfänger, Rentner oder "Grundeinkommen-Bezieher" Steuern. Manchmal mehr als eine "Weltfirma".


----------



## Mahoy (2. Dezember 2020)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Generell kann man sagen, wer zum Mindestlohn arbeiten muß bekommt später keine reguläre Rente sondern Hartz4.


Der (nicht lustige) Gag an der Sache ist doch, dass es mit der regulären Rente bald nicht mehr klappt, selbst wenn man lange Jahre deutlich mehr als den Mindestlohn verdient hat. Der Generationenvertrag ist rein rechnerisch bereits geplatzt und bereits jetzt erworbene Rentenansprüche werden zukünftig zunehmend durch Einspeisung von Steuergeldern in die (ohnehin virtuellen) Rentenkassen bedient werden müssen.

Um so wichtiger, das Sozialsystem grundsätzlich zu überarbeiten.


----------



## Albatros1 (2. Dezember 2020)

Ja, die Gesellschaft wird auseinanderdividiert. Die Verlierer und die Gewinner.
Man kann auch teilweise sagen, die humanen und die mit Ellenbogen.
Was der Rentner weniger bekommt geht zum Teil eben zu den Beamten. Die haben ja ein Recht nicht den Gürtel enger schnallen zu müssen. Zumindest die etwas höheren.
Der andere Teil geht an die, an die der Gewinn schon immer gegangen ist.
Die Statistik spricht da eine klare Sprache.
Insofern werden die sozialen Spannungen immer mehr zunehmen. Da hilft es auch nicht nach der Polizei oder neuen Gesetzen zu rufen.
Nachsatz: Es ga schon eine Studie, nachdem eine Putzfrau an oder mit an der Spitze der Berufe lag, die den größten gesellschaftlichen Nutzen erbringt. Wie viele andere Jobs auch. Makler, Steuerberater, Unternehmensberater usw lagen am Ende der Rangliste.
Was als einfacher Job, aber auch als Facharbeiter oder mit Studium belegter Job, gilt und schlecht bezahlt wird gehört oft zu den wichtigsten Tätigkeiten die eine Gesellschaft zu vergeben hat. Ohne diese "Kleinen", manchmal prekär Beschäftigten würde dieses Land zusammenbrechen.
Mal überlegt, wie lange der Chefarzt operieren könnte, wenn es die Reinigungskolonne nicht gäbe? Wann wäre der OP-Raum geschlossen? Nach 1 Tag? Nach 5? Nach 30?
Was wäre schlimmer? Wenn der Makler, der Börsianer, der Steuerberater, der Werbedesigner seine Arbeit einstellt oder die Reinigungskraft?


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (2. Dezember 2020)

nun wieder ein Konservativer der die ganze diskusion vom Grundeinkommen nicht kapiert.

Grundlegend haben wir schon ein Grundeinkommen nennt sich alg2 ist nur nicht bedingungslos und nahe dem Existenzminimum.

Wer da keine zusätzlichen Hilfen bekommt dreht jeden euro dreimal um.
Das ist kein zustand der Würde zumal man in dem zustand quasi nichts unternehmen kann.
Die einzige Unterhaltung ist wenn man sich zusammenreist internet sofern ein günstiger pc mal angeschafft wurde oder TV.
In pandemi Zeiten ist das noch extremer,   es droht quasi massenhaftes Vereinsamung.

Das mal zu den Folgen und das hat nix mit Faulheit zutun die meisten würden gerne arbeiten können es aber nicht wegen  fehlender Qualifikation oder körperliche und oder geistige  schwächen.

Solche menschen muss man helfen den die können nichts dafür.
Echte faule jugendliche oder junge Erwachsene sind die Ausnahme in der regel sind es die dann sich verschulden oder kriminell werden.


Das mal als Grundlage

Um wirklich ein Grundeinkommen zu gewährleisten müsste man die wirtschaft komplett umgestalten und den wert des Geldes anhand  Wirtschaftsleistung vs  benötigte waren und Dienstleistung gegenstellen und den wert einer Währung anhand  einer kryptoeinheit die zentral am Weltmarkt verglichen wird.

Das erfordert 2 Dinge nationales bis union einiger Nationen einer Währung können nur waren mit ausländischen Produzenten oder Dienstleistung handeln 
Nicht private
Der ex und import muss ausgeglichen sein.

Das wäre komplett gegen den freihandel  und würde weltweit zu Protesten führen von internationalen firmen.

Die andere Lösung wäre sich abzukapseln wie es viele diktatorische Länder es machen.
ist in Europa undenkbar
Was bleibt ist das man quasi ein  Grundeinkommen  das nicht bedingungslos ist  quasi unbürokratisch sobald man arbeitslos ist bekommt.
Das man  mieten fest deckelt und max Beträge festlegt und das man den Mindestlohn  um 50% erhöht und bsp 
von aktuell 9,28€ auf   13,92€
Und das alg2 auf min   600€ setzt 
Was zum Mindestlohn dann  bei 160std im Monat (40std Woche)
13,92*160=2227,20€ brutto
14% KV
19,5% rv
9%   av
4%   pv
=47,5% /2=23,75%
2227,20-23,75%=1475,52
1475,52-5% Lohnsteuer und Kirchensteuer=1401,75€
damit hätte ein  alg2 Bezieher etwa 40% netto dessen was ein arbeitender hätte.
Miete ist da was schwierig da alg2 Bezieher auf unter 45m² Wohnraum begrenzt sind (single)
Ist die Durchschnittsmiete bei etwa 300-600€ je nach Bundesland und Stadt
demnach käme mit 600€ alg2 Satz bei 900-1200€ aus (Endeffekt   alg2 Bezieher dann    65-85% dessen was ein arbeitender hätte) 
Damit lässt sich kein auto finanzieren
Das Grundproblem sind also die mieten und Nebenkosten
verdiene ich bei meinen  fiktiven 11,92 Mindestlohn käme man vielleicht hin sich ein roller zur arbeit zu leisten
plus  zugaben wie  Urlaub.

Derzeit kann man als alg2 Bezieher sich nix leisten  und als angelernter bzw geselle ohne   festen Vertrag sind die löhne oft zwischen 9-11€ je std
Die einzigen die in D gut verdienen sind die, die  kriminell sind studiert haben und menschen  betrügen oder in eine Familie  geboren sind die vermögen haben.
Der Großteil sind arme menschen fast ein drittel ohne job
dann ein  drittel die am limit  so gerade etwas mehr haben als die alg2 Bezieher
Und das letzte drittel die aus vermögen oder betrug an geld gekommen sind.
Klar gibt es hochbegabte   oder hoch qualifizierte bsp Ingenieure die gefragt sind und auch ihr geld verdienen.
das sind aber die  10% die über normal verdienen was so etwa 6000€ sind.
De meisten liegen netto bei   1200-1800€ netto
Und das ist oft Fachpersonal.


Was mich auf dem Punkt bringt warum das so ist. Wir müssen vom   Monopol vom privaten Geldschöpfung weg.
Es müsste wie am Anfang vom text   erwähnten  zu einen  nationalen bis union von Länder greifenden Währungsvergleich zu einer kryproeinheit kommen.
Dann muss der  staat die Möglichkeit haben die Geldflüsse zu lenken  mit dem ziel das keine deflation oder inflation  verursacht wird und es muss beim vergleich eine soziale Komponente  berücksichtigt sein.

bsp Rechnung
1 Eu = Wirtschaftertrag an T. waren und Dienstleistung vs   bedarf an waren und Dienstleistung vs menschen mit  Grundeinkommen Bezug und menschen  die waren und Dienstleistung erbringen. 

Dabei muss   man die menschen aufteilen in   Grundeinkommen Bezieher also menschen die kein Beitrag zur Gesellschaft leisten können und  menschen  die Leistung erbringen können aber keiner will.
Die ersten muss man quasi durchfüttern die stellen quasi den Grundsockel an Geldschöpfung dar, die anderen müssen angespornt werden sich um arbeit zu bemühen. Hier greifen  Bedingungen.

Und allgemein ist Bildung hier der schlüssel.Sowie bedarf an menschen für eine Aufgabe . In Zukunft wird er Großteil aller menschen sich auf Unterhaltung oder Bewirtung bis  zur information berufe stark vorherrschen.
Den alles andere  wird durch Automatisierung überflüssig.
Weswegen  ein Grundeinkommen durchaus Sinn macht wenn 50% der Bevölkerung keine arbeit  zugeteilt bekommt weil nix zu tun gibt.
Das ist die Zukunft viele denken noch in  Zeiten der industriellen revolution wo quasi massenhaft Arbeitssklaven benötigt wurden. heute  sind bückeljobs die ausmahne.
Heute braucht es Hirn und genau das ist eine frage der Bildung und talent/Intelligenz.
Abseits von Dienstleistung berufen sehe ich nur noch  Medienberufe und   handel wo Arbeitsplätze  sicher sind. 

Und in allen versucht man die löhne auf Mindestlohn  zu drücken.
Die wahren  kosten im land sind die Spekulationen auf  Immobilien und  die Fantasiepreise  bei mangelnder wahre.
Einhalt könnte der staat machen und wäre auch sinnvoll. 
Sowie auch  für Energiekosten zu deckeln oder die  Verkehrswege  bzw Kommunikationswege zu verstaatlichen.
Den eins hat sich in Privatisierungwahn bewiesen wenn was ausgebeutet werden kann wird es auch gemacht. und man lässt die Infrastruktur  vergammeln.
Ich würde ein Mindestmaß an Grundprodukten  im staat bereitstellen auch wenn die kosten dafür zu hoch sind. So als Grundversorgung wen mal Probleme im Welthandel gibt wie aktuell.
Rohstoffe können  nicht immer lokal bereitgestellt  werden . aber zumindest ein Mindestmaß an Technik und medizinischen material sollte  gesichert sein.

Das Thema ist komplex und ohne weltweite Unterstützung nicht umsetzbar
Als nation können wir  aber durchaus eine Grundlage des Mindesteinkommens festlegen und würde als Übergang finanzierbar sein.
Viele verstehen beim Grundeinkommen das man das geld quasi geschenkt und dazu noch verdienen kann so ist das nicht gemeint.
Das Grundeinkommen soll lediglich die basis bilden  das man zu einen job kommt und währenddessen nicht veramt vereinsamt oder vergammelt.
Den dann ist die person perse nicht für die Gesellschaft kompatibel. Was auch den Grundsockel an arbeitslosen begründet.
Die Fehler wurden in den 70ziger gemacht.
Da massenhaft menschen Arbeitslos wurden weil Industrien geschlossen wurden.   Und niemand eine Idee hatte was man  stattdessen anbieten kann.
Da aber Armut sich vererbt ist die folge  Massenarbeitslosigkeit und das wird in Zukunft schlimmer.


----------



## Albatros1 (2. Dezember 2020)

Es muß ja nicht sein, daß das Grundeinkommen einfach oben drauf kommt. Zum einen würde man sich Milliarden sparen an der Verwaltung der Hartz4 Bezieher.  Wer später das GE hat, bekommt vorher evtl. schon Hartz4. Hebt sich also auf, wird durch gesparte Verwaltung sogar billiger.
Da ein GE da ist, könnten Löhne sinken, der Staat holt sich das Geld von den Betrieben die dadurch Lohnkosten sparen.
Es gibt jede Menge Varianten, vielleicht ist Zeit mal eine zu probieren. Durch die Automatisierung werden sonst immer mehr Leute in unsinnige "neue" Jobs gedrückt. da die sinnvollen langsam ausgehen.
Wir brauchen eben nicht so viele Frühstücksberater, Brillenputzer, PC-Aussauger, Hunde-Psychiater, Wellensittich-Schnabelschärfer, ...........


----------



## TrueRomance (2. Dezember 2020)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Frühstücksberater, Brillenputzer, PC-Aussauger, Hunde-Psychiater, Wellensittich-Schnabelschärfer, ...........


Ich bewerbe mich als Frühstücksberater. Das ist einfach


----------



## lefskij (2. Dezember 2020)

Eine schöne Diskussion, klinke mich da mal mit ein...

Der Grundgedanke eines Bedingungslosen Grundeinkommens ist ja eine gerechte Verteilung der vorhandenen Ressourcen (in diesem Fall Geld) unter den Bürgern einer Gesellschaftsform eines Landes oder Gemeinschaft.

Es wird natürlich nicht alles verteilt oder für diese in meinen Augen sehr vorbildliche Idee verwendet. Wie der Name schon sagt: es wird eine gewisse Grundversorgung sichergestellt. So hat das Individuum die Möglichkeit noch mehr Ressourcen zu erwirtschaften, indem es Arbeitskraft investiert.

Hier sind wir bei einem Thema, das schon längst angegangen gehört: eine 40 Stunden Woche ist lange nicht mehr zeitgemäß und viele Arbeitnehmer, die unter solchen Verträgen ihr täglich Brot verdienen, werden im höheren Alter (früher oder später) die Krankenkassen stärker belasten und damit auch die Gemeinschaft (in Form von höheren Beitragssätzen).

Dann wird im Zuge der Gewinnmaximierung gerne auf eine "billige Arbeitskraft" gesetzt. Das ist schon echt pervers! Es gibt keine billige Arbeitskraft - wir sind alle Menschen mit den selben Rechten und niemand sollte in unserer Wohlstandgesellschaft benachteiligt werden, auch nicht die so oft ausgebeuteten Menschen in den Entwicklungsländern. Mit einer soliden Grundversorgung hätten wir vielleicht sogar die Möglichkeit eine solche Ausbeutung durch angemessene Preise für Produkte aus den Entwicklungsländern zu bezahlen und somit die Unterdrückung dort etwas auszugleichen.

Man sieht, dass wir uns in einem Hamsterrad befinden, welches uns nicht entkommen lässt, wenn wir so weitermachen, wie bisher. Ohne Alternativen für diese Form des "Raubtierkapitalismus" werden wir keine Freude am Jahreswechsel 2050 haben - ist meine persönliche Prognose (vielleicht wird es auch schon eher ungemütlich).

Es ist auch ein bisschen utopisch von einem unendlichen Wachstum auf einem Planeten mit endlichen Ressourcen auszugehen aber eine gleichmäßigere Verteilung ist schon lange überfällig. Dann könnte man statt der Erforschung unserer Nachbarplaneten oder der Mond- und Marsbesiedelung auch gerne mehr monetäre Mittel zum Erforschen der Verwertung und Recycling investieren, denn der Mensch sollte erstmal seinen Lebensraum erhalten lernen.

Ich mag die Vielfalt unserer Erde und auch die vielfältigen Meinungen hier im Forum und ich möchte arbeiten, um zu leben und nicht leben, um zu arbeiten.

Peace


----------



## TrueRomance (2. Dezember 2020)

lefskij schrieb:


> Es gibt keine billige Arbeitskraft


Ich möchte dir gern mit einem Zitat antworten. 

"weil der Reiche ohne den Armen einfach nicht existieren kann, so läuft das Spiel hier nuneinmal" 

Wir leben in Abhängigkeit und in dem Zusammenhang sind wir die Reichen. Egal ob wir 15000 oder 50000 netto pro Jahr verdienen. Unser Luxus baut auf der Ausbeutung der wirklich armen Menschen auf der Welt. Du siehst, es ist immer eine Interpretation des Blickwinkels. Ohne Ungleichgewicht, kein Luxus. Und Luxus hat für jeden eine andere Bedeutung.

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen. Ich stimme dir in jedem Punkt zu, bin absolut deiner Meinung und wünsche mir diese utopische Welt. Dann müssen aber alle an einem Strang ziehen. Wenige müssten verzichten und viele würden profitieren.


----------



## Tengri86 (2. Dezember 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Der (nicht lustige) Gag an der Sache ist doch, dass es mit der regulären Rente bald nicht mehr klappt, selbst wenn man lange Jahre deutlich mehr als den Mindestlohn verdient hat. Der Generationenvertrag ist rein rechnerisch bereits geplatzt und bereits jetzt erworbene Rentenansprüche werden zukünftig zunehmend durch Einspeisung von Steuergeldern in die (ohnehin virtuellen) Rentenkassen bedient werden müssen.
> 
> Um so wichtiger, das Sozialsystem grundsätzlich zu überarbeiten.


Wird sowieso lustig wenn die größte Bevölkerungsgruppe(_ Baby-boomer Generation_) in Rente gehen + Pflegebedürftig werden,

sogar in der Beruf Pflege sind Sie die Größte Altersgruppe.

Für das Jahr 2030 braucht man 500 000 Pflegefachkräfte


----------



## lefskij (2. Dezember 2020)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Ich möchte dir gern mit einem Zitat antworten.
> 
> "weil der Reiche ohne den Armen einfach nicht existieren kann, so läuft das Spiel hier nuneinmal"
> 
> ...


Ja, Du hast vollkommen Recht. Bin aber auch gleichzeitig der Meinung, dass es kein Menschenrecht auf Luxus gibt.

Es darf keine Urlaubsflüge für 25.-€ nach Mallorca mehr geben, damit der "Otto-Normal-Verbraucher" sich seinen wohlverdienten Urlaub leisten kann. Wenn jemand auf Kosten des eigenen Lebensraumes lebt, ergibt das für mich keinen Sinn.

Weiterhin kann man auch nicht erwarten, dass ein Afrikaner gerne unter praller Sonne die Kaffeebohnen für Melitta für 50 Cent (wenn überhaupt) am Tag pflückt. Vielleicht geht er dann auch lieber auf Nashorn- oder Elefantenjagd, denn das ist für ihn wohl lukrativer. Solange es Reiche gibt, die sich auf ihr "Recht auf Luxus" berufen, wird sich gar nichts ändern und wir werden diese Chose an die Wand fahren.

Ich bin Realist und daher sehe ich eher schwarz für uns. Es könnte nur alles anders laufen und daher bin ich froh über jeden Kommentar hier im Forum von Leuten wie Dir und anderen, die nicht nur mit Scheuklappen durch die Welt laufen und auch aktiv nach Lösungen suchen. Mal sehen, vielleicht bekommen wir es ja doch noch geschissen, trotz den demotivierenden Entwicklungen in anderen "sozialen Medien" und in unserer Gesellschaft...


----------



## Albatros1 (2. Dezember 2020)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Ich bewerbe mich als Frühstücksberater. Das ist einfach


Gerade wäre auch noch die Tätigkeit eines Freizeitmanagers zu vergeben. Entsprechendes Studium vorausgesetzt. Mit 1950 brutto kräftig über Hartz4 vergütet.
Der Job als USB Stick Desinfizierer wurde gestrichen, ein Gerät übernimmt das jetzt und reinigt durch sandstrahlen besonders effektiv.


----------



## lefskij (2. Dezember 2020)

Hätte noch ne Stelle als Frühstücks-Ei-Öffner zu vergeben. Bisher hat es noch niemand geschafft, die Schale perfekt ohne Splittern zu durchtrennen.

Es winkt bei einem vorschriftsmäßigen Prozedere eine außergewöhnlich exquisite Vergütung, die noch durch das sekundengenaue Kochen (nicht zu flüssig aber auch nicht zu fest) in Form einer Jahrespramie ergänzt werden kann.

Sollte es dem Adjutanten zudem noch gelingen, das Anhaften der Eihaut am Produkt zu vermeiden, steht ein Posten als Angestellter des Jahres in Aussicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Dezember 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Prekär Beschäftigte gibt es natürlich immer noch. Weil der Mindestlohn immer noch nicht angemessen ist.



Nein, es gibt sie eben nicht "noch", sondern es gibt sie unvermindert in genau gleicher Zahl. Daran hat der Mindestlohn gar nichts geändert, weil er in seiner heutigen Form viel zu viele Schlupflöcher hat. Deswegen hat er umgekehrt auch keine negativen Auswirkungen auf die Wirtschaft insgesamt. Er erwischt halt nur kleine Unternehmen, die eine Hand voll optionaler Stellen so besetzt hat. Bei uns gibt es deswegen beispielsweise keine regulären Praktikanten mehr. Klare loose-loose-Situation für alle bislang Beteiligten. Bei denen, die in großer Zahl für Lieferdienste, Schlachthöfe, in Callcentern, Gastronomie etc. Sklavenarbeit leisten, hat sich dagegen nichts geändert weil der Mindestlohn für diese Tätigkeiten de facto sowieso nicht gezahlt wird.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (3. Dezember 2020)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Ja, die Gesellschaft *wird* auseinanderdividiert.


Ich würde sagen, sie *ist*.

Da hat sich nie was dran verändert und das _wird_ es auch mit einem Grundeinkommen nicht.
Verbesserungen + Vereinfachungen in vielerlei Art könnte das Grundeinkommen dennoch bringen.


----------



## RyzA (3. Dezember 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nein, es gibt sie eben nicht "noch", sondern es gibt sie unvermindert in genau gleicher Zahl. Daran hat der Mindestlohn gar nichts geändert, weil er in seiner heutigen Form viel zu viele Schlupflöcher hat. Deswegen hat er umgekehrt auch keine negativen Auswirkungen auf die Wirtschaft insgesamt. Er erwischt halt nur kleine Unternehmen, die eine Hand voll optionaler Stellen so besetzt hat. Bei uns gibt es deswegen beispielsweise keine regulären Praktikanten mehr.


Deswegen schrieb ich "flächendeckend".




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Klare loose-loose-Situation für alle bislang Beteiligten. Bei denen, die in großer Zahl für Lieferdienste, Schlachthöfe, in Callcentern, Gastronomie etc. Sklavenarbeit leisten, hat sich dagegen nichts geändert weil der Mindestlohn für diese Tätigkeiten de facto sowieso nicht gezahlt wird.


Also hier bei uns wird zumindest in Callcentern Mindestlohn gezahlt. Ich kenne welche die da arbeiten.
Lieferdienste meine ich auch . Gastronomie bin ich mir gerade nicht sicher.


----------



## TrueRomance (3. Dezember 2020)

Ab 01.01.2021 steigt der Mindestlohn auf sensationelle 9,50 Taler.


----------



## Mahoy (3. Dezember 2020)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Ab 01.01.2021 steigt der Mindestlohn auf sensationelle 9,50 Taler.


Endlich reicht's zum Leben, ergänzende Ausbildung der Kinder und eine kapitalgedeckte Altersvorsorge. Die Nation wird von Einkommensmillionären quasi überrannt werden!!!

Aber zum Glück wird auch alles teurer, es besteht also keine Gefahr, dass sich Leistungsträger wie ich nicht mehr von diesen Niedriglohn-Emporkömmlingen abgrenzen könnten.

Wer bitteren Sarkasmus findet, darf mal dran lecken, aber dann bitte sofort zurückgeben.


----------



## Gohrbi (3. Dezember 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Machen wir daraus doch ein Gedankenspiel und setzen es stringent fort: Es gibt derzeit unzählige Leute in Deutschland, die ihr Leben lang noch keinen Finger krumm gemacht haben, aber trotzdem vermögend sind, weil sie nicht selbst erarbeitetes Geld für sich arbeiten lassen. Was sagt dein Gerechtigkeitsempfinden dazu?


... "wer nichts erheiratet oder ererbt, der bleibt ein armer Teufel bis er sterbt" ... ist ein Sprichwort



Mahoy schrieb:


> Oder vereinfacht: Wenn besitzlose Faulpelze nichts bekommen dürfen, sollte man - deiner Logik folgend - dann besitzenden Faulpelzen nicht etwas abnehmen müssen?


welche Logik? ... wer nichts schaffen will, der soll zusehen, wie er über die Runden kommt.   ... wer soll mir was wegnehmen? Alles erarbeitet ....


----------



## Albatros1 (3. Dezember 2020)

Es gibt die Furcht der Vermögenden, daß die prekär Beschäftigten nicht mehr in hohem Maße von ihnen abhängig sind.
Ändern wird sich wohl erst etwas, wenn diese ihre asoziale Gier in den Griff bekommen und sie erkennen, wie abhängig ihr Vermögen von den schlecht entlohnten Arbeitnehmern ist. Ohne diese ist das Vermögen wertlos.
Ich schätze, viele sind dazu geistig nicht in der Lage. Ethik ist nicht für jeden verständlich. Bildung hilft nicht unbedingt weiter. Es geht vielmehr um den Charakter.


----------



## Sparanus (3. Dezember 2020)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Ab 01.01.2021 steigt der Mindestlohn auf sensationelle 9,50 Taler.


Und wieder ist die Frage wie viel Miete man davon zahlen muss.
In Leipzig ist man damit besser dran als in München.


----------



## TrueRomance (3. Dezember 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Und wieder ist die Frage wie viel Miete man davon zahlen muss.
> In Leipzig ist man damit besser dran als in München.


Aber schlechter als in einer Kleinstadt an der polnischen Grenze. 
Ich bezweifle aber, dass jemand der in München wohnt, für 9,50 Taler arbeiten geht. Da geht der Nettolohn ja schon für die Miete drauf.


----------



## Mahoy (3. Dezember 2020)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> welche Logik? ... wer nichts schaffen will, der soll zusehen, wie er über die Runden kommt.   ... wer soll mir was wegnehmen? Alles erarbeitet ....


Erstens ging es bei meiner Frage nicht um dich und zweitens weichst du ihr aus.

Dein Argument gegen das BGE war, dass kein Bundesbürger Geld bekommen soll, dass er nicht selbst erarbeitet hat. Was also wäre der Unterschied zwischen Bürgern, die das Geld nicht verdient haben, welches sie durch ein GE erhalten könnten und jenen, die das Geld bereits besitzen, das sie nicht verdient haben?

Du schreibst "wer nichts schaffen will". Es wurde hier schon mehrfach dargelegt, dass der Anteil jener, die nicht arbeiten _wollen_, verschwindend gering ist. Sicherlich wäre es befriedigend, auch diese Wenigen irgendwie sanktionieren zu können - aber um den Preis, dass Unzählige pauschal benachteiligt werden, die ihren Unterhalt verdienen würden, wenn sie könnten oder die bereits hart arbeiten, aber davon aufgrund unzureichender Löhne nicht würdevoll und/oder nachhaltig leben können? Das scheint mir grob unverhältnismäßig.

*Positiv:* Von einem Grundeinkommen profitiert die werktätige Bevölkerung am stärksten, weil sie es _zusätzlich_ zum Arbeitseinkommen erhält.
*Positiv:* Ohne eigenes Verschulden Bedürftige kommen leichter an Unterstützung.
*Neutral:* Bei Schmarotzern am unteren Ende ersetzt es nur das, was sie sich heute ohnehin ermogeln.
*Positiv:* Bezahlen würden es idealerweise die Schmarotzer am oberen Ende.

Die negativen Punkte sind noch mal genau welche?


----------



## Olstyle (3. Dezember 2020)

Das einzige "kleine" Probleme beim BGE sehe ich nach wie vor in der Empfangsberechtigung. Wir haben offene Grenzen und Europäische Rechte. Also wo macht man da die Abgrenzung wer das BGE bekommt. Was ist mit Ausländern die seit Jahrzehnten in Deutschland leben und arbeiten, was ist mit Deutschen die im Ausland leben. Und wie zählt eine doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft?


----------



## ChrisMK72 (3. Dezember 2020)

Wozu gibt's Politiker ? Ein kleines bisschen arbeiten sollen die ja auch noch. Nicht die fertige Lösung hier herauskopieren.


----------



## Mahoy (3. Dezember 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das einzige "kleine" Probleme beim BGE sehe ich nach wie vor in der Empfangsberechtigung. Wir haben offene Grenzen und Europäische Rechte. Also wo macht man da die Abgrenzung wer das BGE bekommt. Was ist mit Ausländern die seit Jahrzehnten in Deutschland leben und arbeiten, was ist mit Deutschen die im Ausland leben. Und wie zählt eine doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft?





ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Wozu gibt's Politiker ? Ein kleines bisschen arbeiten sollen die ja auch noch. Nicht die fertige Lösung hier herauskopieren.


Aber spekulieren können wir schon ein wenig.

Ich würde ja spontan sagen, Anspruch auf das BGE sollten volljährige Personen mit deutscher Staatsbürgerschaft haben, die einem ständigen / hauptsächlichen Wohnsitz in Deutschland unterhalten. Oder einen solchen die meiste Zeit unterhielten - um beispielsweise im Ausland Arbeitende bzw. im Ausland lebende Rentner nicht außen vor zu lassen.

Bei einem GE ohne B davor wären es alle Personen, welche die Bedingungen erfüllen bzw. regulär (Ausnahmen wie Untauglichkeit, Krankheit etc. berücksichtigt) erfüllen könnten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Dezember 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das einzige "kleine" Probleme beim BGE sehe ich nach wie vor in der Empfangsberechtigung. Wir haben offene Grenzen und Europäische Rechte. Also wo macht man da die Abgrenzung wer das BGE bekommt. Was ist mit Ausländern die seit Jahrzehnten in Deutschland leben und arbeiten, was ist mit Deutschen die im Ausland leben. Und wie zählt eine doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft?



Wie der Name schon sagt: "Bedingungslos". Das kriegt jeder ohne Einschränkungen - sonst wird das nicht mit den viel proklammierten Vereinfachungen, Bürokratieabbau, etc..


----------



## RyzA (4. Dezember 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie der Name schon sagt: "Bedingungslos". Das kriegt jeder ohne Einschränkungen - sonst wird das nicht mit den viel proklammierten Vereinfachungen, Bürokratieabbau, etc..


Was absolut realitätsfern ist. Das ist überhaupt nicht finanzierbar. Das hatten wir hier im Thread auch schon vorgerechnet. Das wäre in einen Monat schon fast soviel wie das ganze Jahresetat für Arbeitslosengeld (I+II) und Sozialhilfe.


----------



## Mahoy (4. Dezember 2020)

"Bedingungslos" gibt es nicht. Irgendwelche Bedingungen gelten immer, sonst hätte ja jeder (sogar außerirdische) Plattwurm Anspruch auf das von der Bundesrepublik Deutschland ausgezahlte Grundeinkommen.  

Die Frage ist vielmehr, wie überschaubar man die Bedingungen einerseits hält, um sich nicht erneut in Bürokratie zu verzetteln, und wie präzise sie gleichzeitig sind, um den Zweck (und die Existenz) des Grundeinkommens nicht zu gefährden.

Zu prüfen, ob ein Empfänger deutscher Staatsbürger und hauptsächlich in der Bundeerepublik ansässig ist oder war, generiert beispielsweise keinerlei zusätzlichen bürokratischen Aufwand, da wir uns ohnehin aus zahlreichen anderen Gründen ein - im internationalen Vergleich sehr umfassendes - Meldewesen leisten.
Anders sieht es da schon aus, wenn überlegt würde, ob ein Anspruch auf das Grundeinkommen womöglich (auch) über den bloßen Aufenthalt in der Bundesrepublik ohne Staatsbürgerschaft gegeben sein könnte. An diesen und anderen Punkten würde sich die Debatte entzünden, selbst wenn ein Grundeinkommen an sich beschlossene Sache wäre.

Auf dem anderen Ende stünden Erwägungen, was die Ausweitung von Bedingungen angeht. Ich wäre beispielsweise sehr dafür, dass Empfänger des Grundeinkommens, die nicht gleichzeitig in die Steuer- und/oder Sozialkassen einzahlen, prinzipiell zu gemeinnützigen Tätigkeiten verpflichtet werden können, zu deren Ausübung sie in der Lage sind. Mir ist allerdings auch klar, dass damit weitere Probleme entstehen können, wenn beispielsweise dadurch Stellen entfallen bzw. einfach nicht geschaffen werden, weil man ja einen Pool von Grundeinkommensempfängern hat.

Schon in der Frage nach der Höhe des GE haben selbst wir in unserer kleinen Diskussionsrunde und sogar allein unter den grundsätzlichen Befürwortern, noch keine Einigung erzielt: Soll es das Existenzminimum sein, sich eher am jetzigen durchschnittliche Arbeitseinkommen orientieren oder an ganz anderen Kriterien?

Kurz gesagt, damit ein Grundeinkommen keine Fata Morgana bleibt, aber auch nicht zum Schnellschuss wird, wären etliche Aspekte zu klären.


----------



## RyzA (4. Dezember 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Schon in der Frage nach der Höhe des GE haben selbst wir in unserer kleinen Diskussionsrunde und sogar allein unter den grundsätzlichen Befürwortern, noch keine Einigung erzielt: Soll es das Existenzminimum sein, sich eher am jetzigen durchschnittliche Arbeitseinkommen orientieren oder an ganz anderen Kriterien?


Es sollte aus der Armut verhelfen, aber auch nicht zu hoch sein damit es noch Anreize gibt arbeiten zu gehen.
Aber das wird eh nicht für alle finanzierbar sein. Und bleibt wohl Utopie.

Deswegen bin ich weiterhin für eine deutliche Anhebung des Mindestlohns. Bei gleichzeitiger Lohnnebenkostensenkung für Arbeitnehmer und Arbeitgeber.

Ich wiederhole mich hier irgendwie nur noch.


----------



## Threshold (4. Dezember 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es sollte aus der Armut verhelfen, aber auch nicht zu hoch sein damit es noch Anreize gibt arbeiten zu gehen.
> Aber das wird eh nicht für alle finanzierbar sein. Und bleibt wohl Utopie.


Die, die arbeiten wollen, werden immer arbeiten. -Mit dem Unterschied, dass auf ihnen weniger Druck lastet als heute.
Die, die keine Lust zum Arbeiten haben, machen das heute schon genauso wie sie das mit einem Grundeinkommen tun werden.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (4. Dezember 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> prinzipiell *zu gemeinnützigen Tätigkeiten* *verpflichtet* werden können


Da wäre ich absolut dagegen.

Diese "Verpflichtungen" führen schon bei Harz 4 zu endlosen Problemen.
Da werden Leute zu Sachen verpflichtet, die total sinnfrei sind, weil sie gar nicht zu den Leuten passen, oder Sachen verpflichtet werden, nur um irgendwas zu verpflichten.

Was ist wenn der "Verpflichtung" einfach nicht nachgekommen wird ? Geld gestrichen ?
Was würde das bedeuten ? Soll der verhungern, oder aus der Wohnung geschmissen werden, da er die Miete nicht mehr zahlen kann ? Soll er sich Essen klauen, bzw. Kriminell werden, als Obdachloser und Leute ausrauben ?
Gestrichen weil ein Faulpelz, oder weil es jemand mit psychischen Problemen ist, der gar nicht in der Lage ist, diesen Verpflichtungen nachzukommen, oder überhaupt erst einen gesundheitlichen Nachweis zu erbringen(weil das zu viel für ihn ist) ?

Wie wird das nachverfolgt ? Gründe, Begründungen ? Gibt das wieder ohne Ende Bürokratie ? Termine zum Klären, die gefürchtet sind, wegen "Sanktionen" die winken ?
Nein. Das ist keine gute Idee.

Entweder einfach, oder man kann alles total kompliziert lassen, wie's eh schon ist.

Bedingungen, ja sicher.
Staatsbürger ab x Jahren ?

Die Höhe müsste so hoch sein, dass man davon leben und sich eine Miete leisten kann.
Es muss aber nicht bedeuten, dass man sich in Hamburg in bester Lage eine Wohnung leisten kann(die man eh nicht kriegt). Falls man in München City, Hamburg, Köln keine Wohnung für das Geld mieten kann, muss man sich halt woanders was suchen.
Es ist ja nur ein Minimum. Kein Luxus.

Man müsste mal schaun, wie von West nach Ost von Nord nach Süd so die Mieten sind und da was durchschnittliches, für was einfaches rausziehen, dazu dann halt normale Lebenshaltungskosten rechnen, für Essen und die wichtigsten Dinge des täglichen Bedarfs und fertig wäre der Betrag.
Würde praktisch sowas wie Mindestrente, Harz4, Sozialhilfe usw. ersetzen. Einfach für jeden Deutschen.
Dazu müsste geklärt werden, was mit Kindern/Jugendlichen ist. Aber da gibt's ja bisher auch bereits Regelungen zu.

Diese Kosten/Beträge könnte man in bestimmten Intervallen überprüfen, z.B. alle 2 Jahre und neu festlegen.

In die Rentenkasse zahlt doch z.B. eh kaum noch jemand was ein und es bekommen am Ende viele Leute Geld, die da nie was eingezahlt haben. Das funktioniert doch schon lange nicht mehr, wie es mal geplant war.

Is eh alles schon so eine Art Mindestgeld. Gibt's ja schon. Nur total kompliziert in ganz viele verschiedene Bereiche unterteilt mit endloser Bürokratie, welche Aufwand, Zeit und Geld kostet.


----------



## Mahoy (4. Dezember 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Da wäre ich absolut dagegen.
> 
> Diese "Verpflichtungen" führen schon bei Harz 4 zu endlosen Problemen.
> Da werden Leute zu Sachen verpflichtet, die total sinnfrei sind, weil sie gar nicht zu den Leuten passen, oder Sachen verpflichtet werden, nur um irgendwas zu verpflichten.



Die Betonung liegt auf "prinzipiell". Das Hartz-Modell ist "Fördern und Fordern" (sic!), die Leistungen sind also an Folgsamkeit gekoppelt und werden mittels Sanktionen durchgesetzt.

Verpflichtung ist allerdings etwas, was man auch fühlen oder empfinden kann, wenn es im Vorfeld einer solchen Reform angemessen kommuniziert wird.
Es _muss_ also kein Zwang dahinter stehen. Wenn man Leute braucht, wird halt gefragt und da der Pool riesig ist, wird sich immer jemand finden, der es als seine Pflicht empfindet bzw. dem es ein Bedürfnis ist (meinetwegen auch einfach deshalb, weil es doof aussähe, wenn der Nachbar mitmacht und man selbst nicht).

Weiterhin steht und fällt das Vorgehen mit der genauen Ausgestaltung des Grundeinkommens. Es könnte ja beispielsweise auch in eine bedingungslosen und einen an Bedingungen genüpften Teil gestaffelt sein: das Existenzminimum bekommt Jede/r ohne Wenn und Aber, den Bonus nur, wer sich in irgend einer Weise gesellschaftlich einbringt.

Das wird um so wichtiger aufgrund dessen, was hier bereits angesprochen wurde: Es gibt bereits jetzt mehr Menschen als Bedarf an Arbeitskraft und durch Automatisierung sinkt dieser Bedarf sogar noch weiter.
Wenn man also irgendwann dahin will, dass Arbeit und Einkommen entkoppelt sind, aber Menschen nicht einfach nur in den Tag hinein leben und sowohl geistig als auch körperlich verkümmern, müsste man von Anfang an ein Bewusstsein dafür schaffen, dass Teilhabe keine Einbahnstraße ist.

Das ist weit weg von dem, was gerade gemacht wird. Da liegt der Fokus nicht auf innerer Einsicht, sondern auf äußerem Zwang.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (4. Dezember 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Wenn man Leute braucht, wird halt gefragt und da der Pool riesig ist, wird sich immer jemand finden, der es als seine Pflicht empfindet bzw. dem es ein Bedürfnis ist (meinetwegen auch einfach deshalb, weil es doof aussähe, wenn der Nachbar mitmacht und man selbst nicht).


Fragen ... ja.

Wenn es besondere Ereignisse sind, wie Katastrophen, wo man etwas helfen könnte, is das ja ok.
Aber nicht Sachen, wo man Anderen einen regelmäßigen Arbeitsplatz mit wegnimmt, bzw. weniger Arbeit für diejenigen übrig lässt.

Bezüglich freiwillige Dienste, Ehrenamt usw. wäre glaube ich mehr geholfen, eben keine Verpflichtung einzufordern, sondern die Leute machen zu lassen.

Wenn man nicht mehr Vollzeit arbeitet, hätte man ja auch mehr Zeit sich um Leute zu kümmern und zu helfen.
Oder manche Tätigkeiten auszuführen.

Aber das kommt nur, falls jemand eh ein netter Mensch ist, der so ist.
Einfach gesagt: Aus einem dummen Arschloch machst du keinen heiligen Helfer, weil er mehr Zeit hat.
Der bleibt ein dummes Arschloch. War er aber vorher auch schon. 

Und möchtest du z.B. eine Hilfe, oder einen Dienst, von einem verpflichteten dummen Arschloch haben, der sehr widerwillig, eher schlecht, als recht etwas tut und um den du normalerweise einen großen Bogen machen würdest, oder lieber von jemand der etwas aus freien Stücken macht und das auch noch sehr gut, weil er Freude daran hat ? 

Also streichen wir besser dieses "verpflichtet" und ersetzen es durch ein "anfragen".  Wäre das was ?


Mahoy schrieb:


> den Bonus *nur, wer sich in irgend einer Weise gesellschaftlich einbringt*.


Mäh .... nicht gut.

Was ist mit dem Mann im Erdgeschoss, der ca. 220 kg wiegt und eher nur noch durch die Feuerwehr aus seiner Wohnung gebracht werden kann, da er ein Gesundheitsproblem hat ?
Der wird dadurch bestraft, dass er nicht kann ?

Was ist mit dem Typen, mit der Angststörung, der überall Verschwörungen wittert ? Zack ... Bonus weg.

Ok ... kann man machen. Fänd' ich aber nicht gut, da es für ultraviele verschiedenste Fälle greifen würde, dieses Beispiel.
Und wer legt das fest, wer Bonus bekommt und wer nicht und aufgrund welcher Bedingungen ?
Wer überprüft das ?

Nee. Zu kompliziert und auch teilweise falsch.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Wenn man also irgendwann dahin will, dass Arbeit und Einkommen entkoppelt sind, *aber Menschen nicht einfach nur in den Tag hinein leben und sowohl geistig als auch körperlich verkümmern*, müsste man von Anfang an ein Bewusstsein dafür schaffen, dass Teilhabe keine Einbahnstraße ist.


Ja, da bin ich absolut dafür. Mit Ratgebern, Tipps und Tricks für ein erfülltes Leben und wie man nützlich sein kann(freiwillig!) und Aufklärung.
Für Leute die das Leben für alle schöner machen möchten.

Aber nicht für das totale Megaarschloch von nebenan, wo du froh bist, wenn der einfach nur nicht das Messer rausholt.


----------



## Mahoy (4. Dezember 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Was ist mit dem Mann im Erdgeschoss, der ca. 220 kg wiegt und eher nur noch durch die Feuerwehr aus seiner Wohnung gebracht werden kann, da er ein Gesundheitsproblem hat ?
> Der wird dadurch bestraft, dass er nicht kann ?


Ich nehme jetzt mal eine fiktive Position ein und bin dafür punktuell mal sehr, sehr fies:

Man kann natürlich jede Charakterschwäche und daraus resultierende bzw. dadurch erworbene Einschränkungen als Krankheit abtun, für die man keine Nachteile erleiden sollte - und womöglich sind sie das auch.
Allerdings dürfte man nach der gleichen Logik beispielsweise auch niemanden bestrafen, der Leute totschlägt, denn dessen Aggressionen haben ihre Ursache ja auch in hormonellen Ungleichgewichten in Zusammenspiel mit unzureichender Sozialisation, also nicht durch eigenes Verschulden.

Der Betreffende wird aber eingesperrt, weil er nicht in der Lage war/ist, seinen Zustand zu beherrschen bzw. diesen abzustellen. Warum also sollte man jemanden keinen zusätzliche Auszahlung vorenthalten können, der nicht in der Lage ist, seine Fresssucht zu beherrschen, auch wenn das nicht unbedingt mit Wollen zu tun hat?
Ich kann mich jeden Tag volllaufen lassen und bin dann aufgrund meiner Alkoholisierung leider auch nicht in der Lage zu arbeiten. Das interessiert allerdings meinen Arbeitgeber nicht. Und wenn ich arbeitslos wäre bzw. deswegen werde, würde es auch das Amt nicht interessieren. Selbst mit diagnostizierter Alkoholsucht bekäme ich nur die Grundsicherung.

Oder Eigenverantwortlichkeit außen vor, die reine Bedarfsargumentation: Wer ohne Hilfe der Feuerwehr nicht aus seiner Wohnung kommt und daher keinen Beitrag für die Gesellschaft leisten kann, kommt auch nicht aus der Wohnung, um mehr Geld auszugeben, als er benötigt, um in den eigenen vier Wänden vor sich hin zu vegetieren. Reine Existenzsicherung genügt also.

Und um noch mal auf den Schlagetot aus dem obigen Beispiel zurückzukommen ... Bekommt der im Knast eigentlich auch das Grundeinkommen wie jeder Andere? Müsste ja, wenn bedingungslos. Und das ist sehr praktisch, denn je nach Haftzeit, in der man kein Geld ausgeben muss/kann, verlässt man die Haft mit einem hübschen angesparten Sümmchen.

Und wenn wir schon bei Benachteiligung sind, funktioniert die natürlich auch in die andere Richtung: Jemand, der sich für seine Mitmenschen ins Zeug legt, wird ja irgendwie auch bestraft, wenn er dafür nicht belohnt werden darf, ohne dass die Belohnung jeder bekommen müsste - nicht nur Kranke, sondern auch Leute, denen ihre Mitmenschen egal sind oder die diese sogar aktiv schädigen.

Diese Fragen stellen sich nicht, wenn es ohne Ausnahmen nur Grundsicherung für alle gäbe. Aber auch dann könnte man wieder argumentieren, dass dein 220-Kg-Mann beispielsweise höhere Kosten durch aufwändigere Ernährung und daher höheren Bedarf hat.

Wie schon geschrieben, es besteht enormer Klärungsbedarf in vielen, vielen Dingen. In unserem konkreten Fall lässt sich viel Reibung umgehen, indem man sich darauf einigt, dass zwar niemand für Unvermögen oder Unwillen bestraft werden, der Eine oder die Andere jedoch für Einsatzfähigkeit und Einsatzwillen belohnt werden kann.

Übrigens: Der 200-Kg-Mann kann vielleicht kein Laub / Schnee fegen oder Senioren beim Spaziergang begleiten, könnte aber beispielsweise telefonisch Senioren gegen die Einsamkeit helfen, andere massiv Übergewichtige beraten oder wenigstens noch als schlechtes Beispiel dienen. Jeder kann irgend etwas beitragen, wenn der Wille da ist, egal wie klein der Beitrag sein oder erscheinen mag. Dagegen, _irgend etwas_ zu tun, spricht nur Unwille, und den muss man zwar tatsächlich nicht bestrafen, aber eben auch nicht belohnen.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (4. Dezember 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Selbst mit diagnostizierter Alkoholsucht bekäme ich nur die Grundsicherung.


Oder wenn er einen guten Arbeitgeber mit Verantwortungsgefühl hätte, würde der ihm eine Krankschreibung nahelegen mit anschließender Beratung und Entziehungskur.
Wenn er mitmacht gut, wenn nicht und er meint er hätte gar kein Problem, is der Job halt futsch.
Und dann bleibt eben wieder nur das Minimum.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Bekommt der im Knast eigentlich auch das Grundeinkommen wie jeder Andere?


Natürlich nicht, denn verurteilte Straftäter verwirken ihre Bürgerrechte, unter anderem Freiheit.
Diejenigen haben natürlich keinen Anspruch über das hinaus, was man im "Knast" halt bekommt.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Der 200-Kg-Mann kann vielleicht kein Laub / Schnee fegen oder Senioren beim Spaziergang begleiten, könnte aber beispielsweise telefonisch Senioren gegen die Einsamkeit helfen, andere massiv Übergewichtige beraten oder wenigstens noch als schlechtes Beispiel dienen.


Soll der Suizidgefährdete 200 KG Mann dann Senioren und andere gehandicapte telefonisch beraten ? 



Mahoy schrieb:


> _Jeder kann_ irgend etwas beitragen, wenn der Wille da ist


Nein, leider nicht.
Selbst wenn jemand etwas versucht weil der Wille da ist, wozu er aber nicht in der Lage ist, _kann er es nicht_.

Es gibt tatsächlich Leute, die können nicht, selbst wenn sie wollten, da bestimmte Grundsätzliche Fähigkeiten und Voraussetzungen fehlen.
Senioren beim Spaziergang begleiten beinhaltet auch zuhören zu können und vielleicht noch etwas Einfühlungsvermögen. Auch die Fähigkeit mal etwas runter zu schlucken und nicht persönlich zu nehmen, weil man ja helfen möchte und einen Job macht.
Telefonische "Beratung", bzw. überhaupt mit Menschen kommunizieren ist auch nicht so einfach, wie manche sich das vielleicht vorstellen. Vor allem tag täglich stundenlang. Das kann ganz schön schwierig und belastend sein.

Nicht jeder hat eine bestimmte Intelligenz, oder emphatische Fähigkeiten.
Es ist nicht automatisch jedem sein Ding, bestimmte Sachen zu machen. Vor allem nicht so "_mal eben_", weil's ja "_so einfach_" ist.


Mahoy schrieb:


> der Eine oder die Andere jedoch für Einsatzfähigkeit und Einsatzwillen *belohnt werden* kann.


Wer überprüft denn, wer eine Belohnung verdient ?

Macht er es irgendwie(meinetwegen auch total schlecht) ?
Macht er es gut ?

Was ist wenn jemand seine Sachen _nicht_ gut macht ? 
Was heißt überhaupt "gut" ? Reicht es, wenn jemand einfach nur anwesend ist, für eine Belohnung ? Oder z.B. einfach nur telefoniert, wie auch immer ?

Nee ... Extra Belohnungen ... hat nix. Paschal alle das Gleiche. Feddich.
Wer mehr will, kann sich ja n Job suchen.


----------



## TrueRomance (4. Dezember 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Es _muss_ also kein Zwang dahinter stehen. Wenn man Leute braucht, wird halt gefragt


Das ist doch pure Utopie. Wer soll denn klingeln kommen? Die Idee hinter dem BGE ist auch, dass die Bürokratie vereinfacht wird und es deutlich weniger Menschen gibt die sich mit der Berechnung und dem ganzen Gedöns beschäftigen sollen. Die sind dann frei für den Markt und können Geld erwirtschaften. 




Mahoy schrieb:


> die Leistungen sind also an Folgsamkeit gekoppelt und werden mittels Sanktionen durchgesetzt


Und das ist das Problem und völlig überflüssig. 

Sanktionen bewirken nur, dass der Sanktionierte beschäftigt wird. Er muss zum Arbeitsamt, er muss irgendeine Stelle annehmen, er muss Stempel holen, er muss Bewerbungen schreiben. Das führt einfach zu Gleichgültigkeit und er/sie kann den Kumpels/Kumpelinen erzählen welche Unsinnigkeiten er/sie wieder anstellen muss. Und dann wird sich im Kollektiv darüber aufgeregt. Was bringt es? Nichts. 
Ausser dass Leute beim Arbeitsamt sinnfrei dafür bezahlt werden anderen auf den Sack zu gehen.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Jeder kann irgend etwas beitragen, wenn der Wille da ist,


Der Wille muss da sein. Genau. Und wenn der 200kg Mann keine Renter beschäftigen will, dann will er es nicht. Was hat es also dann für einen Sinn? 
Jemand der keinen Bock hat, macht die Sache auch nicht gut und kann es sein lassen. Wenn ich keine Lust hab mein Auto sauber zu machen, mach ich es nicht.


----------



## Mahoy (4. Dezember 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht, denn verurteilte Straftäter verwirken ihre Bürgerrechte, unter anderem Freiheit.


Dann wäre allerdinsg auch zu klären, ob das (B)GE ein Bürger- und Freiheitsrecht sein soll, woraus sich wiederum neue Implikationen ergeben.



ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Soll der Suizidgefährdete 200 KG Mann dann Senioren und andere gehandicapte telefonisch beraten ?


Er könnte meinetwegen auch Socken für frierende Kinder in Afrika stricken, Dodo-Eier ausbrüten oder das Sammeln von Ü-Ei-Figuren organisieren. Der Knackpunkt ist, dass jeder irgend etwas machen kann. Es muss und soll aber selbsterklärend niemand etwas machen, was nicht im Bereich seiner Möglichkeiten oder Interessen liegt.

Übrigens wäre es gerade für Suizidgefährdete absolut hilfreich, wenn sie nicht nur finanziell gut versorgt oder sogar überversorgt zuhause sitzen, sondern etwa zu tun haben, was sie von Selbstmordgedanken abhält und, falls abhanden gekommen, wieder Lebenssinn und -zweck erzeugt.




ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Nein, leider nicht.
> Selbst wenn jemand etwas versucht weil der Wille da ist, wozu er aber nicht in der Lage ist, _kann er es nicht_.


Dann macht er etwas anderes. Wie schon gesagt, jemand der _gar nichts_ kann, ist ein Gemüse und hätte auch keinen Bedarf oberhalb des Existenzminimums, sondern fühlt sich dadurch am schönsten belohnt, wenn er in Ruhe gelassen wird.



ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Wer überprüft denn, wer eine Belohnung verdient ?


Was willst du da groß prüfen? Es geht doch nicht um eine überprüfbare Leistung, sondern um sichtbares Engagement.

Grob vereinfachter Ablauf: Grundsicherung kommt sowieso. Darüber hinaus kurze Meldung bei der Ausgabestelle, dass man dieses oder jenes Ehrenamt ausübt.
Dass da auch gemogelt werden kann, wäre egal, wenn man ohnehin schon deiner Ansicht von "Pauschal alle das Gleiche. Feddich." ist.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (4. Dezember 2020)

Ich glaub ein Ehrenamt übt keiner aus, um damit richtig Geld zu verdienen, bzw. Boni zu bekommen.
Damit fällt dieses eh weg.

edit: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ehrenamt


----------



## TrueRomance (4. Dezember 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> dieses oder jenes Ehrenamt


Und das soll dann jemand machen der 
A: keinen Plan von der Materie hat und
B: keine Lust hat?


----------



## Mahoy (4. Dezember 2020)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Und das soll dann jemand machen der
> A: keinen Plan von der Materie hat und
> B: keine Lust hat?


Eben nicht. Das wäre doch gerade der wesentliche Unterschied zum jetzigem Modell: Man _müsste_ gar nichts, aber man _könnte_. Die Existenzsicherung wäre davon komplett _unabhängig_. Aber Engagement könnte sich lohnen.

Wenn Ehrenamtler den Bonus nicht wollen, müssen sie ihn nicht anfragen oder können ihn spenden oder im Garten abfackeln. Bereits von Natur aus engagierte Menschen müssen auch nicht aktiviert werden, sondern es geht darum, jene zu mobilisieren, die über Jahrzehnte eingetrichtert bekommen haben, dass man nur arbeitet, um seinen Lebensunterhalt zu bestreiten und erst einmal in eine Identitätskrise stürzen, wenn das aufgrund eines Grundeinkommen wegfiele.

Oder glaubt ernstlich jemand, dass sich plötzlich alle musisch und/oder gemeinnützig betätigen würden, die plötzlich nicht mehr für ihr Auskommen arbeiten müssten?


----------



## ChrisMK72 (4. Dezember 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Oder glaubt ernstlich jemand, dass sich plötzlich alle musisch und/oder gemeinnützig betätigen würden, die *plötzlich* nicht mehr für ihr Auskommen arbeiten müssten?


Deswegen würde ich das auch *nicht plötzlich* von 0 auf 100 einführen, sondern langsam Schrittchenweise zum erst mal bestehenden System zusätzlich.
Z.B. erst mal nur so 20% vom geplanten Betrag, dann 50, dann 70, dann 100%(wo dann die anderen Sachen mit wegfallen würden, wie Harz4 usw.).
Z.B. über 8 Jahre, so alle 2 Jahre n Tick mehr.

Über die Jahre würde dann wohl kaum einer seinen Job kündigen, wenn da auf einmal ein Grundeinkommen kommt und erst mal nur 2 Jahre lang mit 20% dessen erscheint.

Wenn man dann langsam mehr Zeit für andere Sachen hat(vielleicht auf Teilzeit geht, wenn z.B. bereits 50, oder 70% Grundeinkommen da sind), kommt da bestimmt so einiges von selbst.
Manche werden weiter 100% Vollzeit ballern, manche würden ganz kündigen, manche würden mehr machen, manche weniger.

Und von wem gar nichts nie kommt, da kommt auch weiterhin nix.

Ich fände es aber sehr interessant zu beobachten, in wie weit das die Gesellschaft verändern würde.
Wenn Druck und Stress wegfallen, kann man ganz befreit aufleben und machen wozu man gerade Lust hat.
Und manche helfen halt auch gern.
Manche nicht.

Ich werd's mir entspannt anschauen, denn bis das voll eingeführt ist, bin ich eh schon Richtung Ende meiner Berufslaufbahn. Hoffentlich erlebe ich es noch.


----------



## TrueRomance (4. Dezember 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Bonus


Ich versteh dich glaub ich etwas falsch.
Was wäre dann am Bonus für gemeinnütziges anders als einfach arbeiten zu gehen?

Ehrenamtliche Arbeit ist auch heute nicht für lau. Ein paar Taler gibt es da auch heute.
Unabhängig davon, wäre ein finanziertes "Engagement" wieder nur mit personellem Aufwand möglich. Aufwand der dann wieder staatlich bezahlt werden würde. Und das muss m.E. aufs wesentliche reduziert werden.


ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> hat(vielleicht auf Teilzeit geht


Hab ich meiner Chefin vorgeschlagen...
Da spielt die nicht mit. Sie hat mit Schweigen geantwortet.


----------



## Mahoy (4. Dezember 2020)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Ich versteh dich glaub ich etwas falsch.
> Was wäre dann am Bonus für gemeinnütziges anders als einfach arbeiten zu gehen?


Es würde, wie ChrisMK72 so schön erklärt hat, den Übergang von einem Erwerbs- zum Kümmerer-Modell erleichtern.

Oder anders ausgedrückt: Das unvergütete Arbeit den gleichen Wert hat wie vergütete, wenn man nicht für sein täglich Brot arbeiten muss, ist ein derart neuer Ansatz, dass man es den meisten Leuten schonend vermitteln sollte. Viele Menschen müssen erst lernen, wie befriedigend es ist, nicht für den eigenen Lebensunterhalt, sondern für das Wohlergehen Aller zu arbeiten. Wenn sich dieser Gedanke erst einmal flächig durchgesetzt hat, kann man solche Bonus-Spielereien bleiben lassen und allen das sachlich größtmögliche Grundeinkommen am Stück zukommen lassen.


----------



## Threshold (4. Dezember 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Viele Menschen müssen erst lernen, wie befriedigend es ist, nicht für den eigenen Lebensunterhalt, sondern für das Wohlergehen Aller zu arbeiten.


Hat etwas von Star Trek, aber der Mensch ist halt nicht so. Deswegen wird auch der Kommunismus nicht funktionieren -- egal ob du Reisefreiheit hast oder nicht.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (4. Dezember 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> dass man es den meisten Leuten schonend vermitteln sollte


Ich glaub da sind wir uns einig, dass so etwas nicht von 0 auf 100% von heute auf Morgen kommen sollte. Das gäb' sonst ein einziges Chaos, was keiner will.
Langsam und schonend über Jahre, so alle 2 Jahre eine Stufe weiter, das wäre glaub ich langsam genug, dass sich alle mit dem Gedanken anfreunden können und nicht zu extremen Reaktionen neigen.

Die meisten werden sagen ... lass es erst mal langsam kommen und dann schaun wir mal ...
Und dann kann man über die Jahre wirklich langsam schauen. 

Wegen der ersten Stufe wird sich da noch nix großartig ändern, am Verhalten der Leute.
Außer dass sich alle aktiv mit dem was kommt beschäftigen und das gedanklich auch durchgehen.
Is glaub ich ne gute Sache das stufenweise einzuführen.

So gibt es nur sehr abgefederte Reaktionen.

Auch Arbeitgeber könnten sich so besser darauf vorbereiten. z.B. mit den Mitarbeitern reden, wer in Teilzeit gehen will, in der nächsten Stufe in 2 Jahren usw. .


TrueRomance schrieb:


> Hab ich meiner Chefin vorgeschlagen...
> Da spielt die nicht mit. Sie hat mit Schweigen geantwortet.


Das ist schade.
Ich hab's noch gar nicht versucht. Momentan muss ich noch mehr schackern für Kohle.
Aber so ab wenn ich Mitte 50 bin, könnte ich mir durchaus vorstellen, die Stunden etwas zu reduzieren. Keine Ahnung ob das dann geht. Paar Jahre hab ich ja noch. Hab mich da noch nicht schlau gemacht.

Da wären wir wieder beim langsam vorbereiten und schlau machen.


----------



## TrueRomance (4. Dezember 2020)

Das Problem ist halt, dass mein Arbeitsplatz Geld kostet. Und das ist fix. Die Fläche, die Lizensen (windows und co.), die leasingrate für den PC. Und ich kann den Platz ja nicht teilen wenn ich z.B. 30h die Woche gehe. Der Arbeitsplatz ist halt effektiver wenn ich 40h oder mehr gehe. 

Das war auch mehr eine Spaßfrage und meine Chefin weiß das. Aber bis zur Rente 40h+ Woche? Ich hoffe nicht


----------



## ChrisMK72 (4. Dezember 2020)

Vielleicht gibt's da ne andere, recht einfache Lösung irgendwann.
Drück' dir die Daumen.  


TrueRomance schrieb:


> Aber bis zur Rente 40h+ Woche? Ich hoffe nicht


So geht's mir auch.
Geld is nich alles. Gesundheit is auch nich ganz verkehrt.


----------



## TrueRomance (4. Dezember 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibt's da ne andere, recht einfache Lösung irgendwann.
> Drück' dir die Daumen.


Danke. Mal schauen was bis dahin überhaupt ist. Sind noch ein paar Jahre. Rente ist mit 37 noch weit weg. Da wird meine Chefin nicht mehr leben 
Vielleicht wohne ich dann schon lange im Wohnwagen und bin Dauerparker an der Nordsee


----------



## Sparanus (4. Dezember 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Bezüglich freiwillige Dienste, Ehrenamt usw. wäre glaube ich mehr geholfen, eben keine Verpflichtung einzufordern, sondern die Leute machen zu lassen.


Guck dir doch die Feuerwehr an, wenn es genug Freiwillige gibt alles schön, wenn nicht werden Bürger der Gemeinde verpflichtet. Sogar alle Geschlechter, wie hier in Bayern


			https://www.gesetze-bayern.de/Content/Document/BayFwG-13
		



ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Einfach gesagt: Aus einem dummen Arschloch machst du keinen heiligen Helfer, weil er mehr Zeit hat.
> Der bleibt ein dummes Arschloch. War er aber vorher auch schon.


Da hab ich aber anderes gehört, die Wehrpflicht hat aus dem ein oder anderen einen besseren Menschen gemacht.
Ob er nun wirklich gedient hat und sich dort entwickelt hat oder gar keinen Bock auf Militär hatte und durch den
Ersatzdienst etwas erlebt hat, dass das eigene Leben verändert hat.
Beides schon oft genug gehört.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Viele Menschen müssen erst lernen, wie befriedigend es ist, nicht für den eigenen Lebensunterhalt, sondern für das Wohlergehen Aller zu arbeiten.


Ob das reicht?
In vielen besonders in kleineren Gemeinden hat ehrenamtliche Arbeit auch erheblich mit gesellschaftlichen Ansehen zu tun. Aber auch so machen das viele aus Spaß und nicht aus einem Gedanken, dass man anderen hilft.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (4. Dezember 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> wenn nicht werden Bürger der Gemeinde verpflichtet. Sogar alle Geschlechter, wie hier in Bayern


Is das echt ? Kann mir gar nicht vorstellen, dass das echt sein soll.
Wie soll das denn gehen ? Jemand verpflichten etwas zu tun, was er nicht will ?
Vor allem dann noch, wenn's um Menschenleben retten geht ?
Also ich würde mich da eher auf Berufs- oder freiwillige Feuerwehr verlassen, als auf jemand, der dort hin befohlen wurde, obwohl "kein bock".


Sparanus schrieb:


> die Wehrpflicht hat aus dem ein oder anderen einen besseren Menschen gemacht.


Ok, da hast du n Argument ! Lass ich so unkommentiert stehen.


----------



## Sparanus (4. Dezember 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Is das echt ? Kann mir gar nicht vorstellen, dass das echt sein soll


Natürlich ist das echt...


ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Wie soll das denn gehen ? Jemand verpflichten etwas zu tun, was er nicht will ?


Also in Kriegen hat das hervorragend funktioniert


ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Also ich würde mich da eher auf Berufs- oder freiwillige Feuerwehr verlassen, als auf jemand, der dort hin befohlen wurde, obwohl "kein bock".


Die Pflichtfeuerwehr gibt es ja auch nur, wenn es keine andere Feuerwehr gibt. Deswegen gibt es ja auch kaum Pflichtfeuerwehren und manche gab es nur deswegen weil die Freiwillige mit der Gemeinde Meinungsverschiedenheiten hatten und alle ausgetreten sind und dann zur Pflichtfeuerwehr wurden.


----------



## RyzA (4. Dezember 2020)

Richtig verhöhnend fand ich ja die 1 Euro Jobs. Weiß gar nicht ob es die noch gibt.
Und zu ehrenamtlichen Tätigkeiten: die sollten auf jeden Fall freiwillig bleiben.
Aber ich kann mir vorstellen wenn ich mal in Rente bin, das ich mich um die Betreuung von Senioren kümmere.
Gespräche, Spiele spielen oder spazieren gehen/fahren.
Ich hatte früher mal ein Praktikum im Altenheim gemacht und das hat mir da Spaß gemacht.
Aber erst wenn die Corona-Kacke wieder vorbei und es da Entwarnung gibt.
Wobei die Alten gerade jetzt Betreuung bräuchten, aber ich gehöre selber zu einer Risikogruppe.
Knackis könnten von mir aus noch allgemeinnützige oder soziale Arbeiten machen.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (4. Dezember 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Also in Kriegen hat das hervorragend funktioniert


Tja, leider. Anstatt n Tee mit jemand zu trinken, den man noch nicht kennt, schießt man ihm lieber ne Kugel in den Kopf.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Deswegen gibt es ja auch kaum Pflichtfeuerwehren


Und das ist auch gut so.
Da sollte dann eine Berufsfeuerwehr einspringen. Aber _das_ kostet natürlich Geld.  Schlecht, schlecht.

Ich würd' denen was husten ! Pflichtfeuerwehr.


----------



## Sparanus (4. Dezember 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Da sollte dann eine Berufsfeuerwehr einspringen. Aber _das_ kostet natürlich Geld.  Schlecht, schlecht.


Feuerwehr ist generell teuer, rechne mal mit mindestens 20 A8 Beamten. Wäre für viele Gemeinden dann nicht bezahlbar.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (4. Dezember 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wäre für viele Gemeinden dann nicht bezahlbar.


Dann muss der Staat halt einspringen.
Das ist eine absolut unverzichtbare Einrichtung, für die Allgemeinheit.

Polizei is ja auch teuer.
Man kann aber nicht sagen, dass wir die einfach mal abschaffen.

Obwohl ... in manchen kleineren Städten gibt es ja schon keine Wache mehr.
Eine sehr schlechte Entwicklung in meinen Augen.
Was die wichtigste Infrastruktur angeht, ist vieles ziemlich kaputt gespart.
Das sollte schleunigst wieder geändert werden. Und Feuerwehr gehört in den gehobenen Dienst, meiner Meinung nach. Kenn mich da zwar nicht so aus, aber es gibt Leute die wesentlich besser bezahlt werden, die nicht solche wichtigen Tätigkeiten ausführen.
Aber das gilt ja für so viele Bereiche, siehe Pflege usw. .


----------



## Sparanus (4. Dezember 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Dann muss der Staat halt einspringen.


Feuerwehr ist eine ....... Behörde


ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Polizei is ja auch teuer.


Die Polizei ist eine ...... Behörde


ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Kenn mich da zwar nicht so aus


Dann auch einlesen und dann posten.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (4. Dezember 2020)

Hm ? Ich meinte dort wo halt gar keine Feuerwehr mehr ist, oder geschlossen wird, weil die Gemeinde es sich nicht leisten kann,


Sparanus schrieb:


> Wäre *für viele Gemeinden dann nicht bezahlbar*.


soll der Staat, also von Bund Seite aus finanzieren.
Dass das eine z.B. vom Land is(z.B. Polizei) und das andere wieder anders, weiß ich auch.

Du hast doch gesagt,


Sparanus schrieb:


> und manche gab es nur deswegen weil die Freiwillige mit der Gemeinde Meinungsverschiedenheiten hatten und alle ausgetreten sind *und dann zur Pflichtfeuerwehr wurden*.


Da müsste, wenn es anders nicht geht, halt dann der Bund einspringen und das finanzieren(*Berufsfeuerwehr*). Es geht doch nicht, dass es irgendwo keine Feuerwehr gibt, im bestimmten Umkreis. Wer löscht denn dann, wenn's brennt und andere Sachen ?
Das meinte ich.

Von wegen:


Sparanus schrieb:


> Wäre für viele Gemeinden dann nicht bezahlbar.


Dann sollen sie es halt nicht bezahlen. Sondern der Bund.


----------



## Mahoy (4. Dezember 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ob das reicht?
> In vielen besonders in kleineren Gemeinden hat ehrenamtliche Arbeit auch erheblich mit gesellschaftlichen Ansehen zu tun. Aber auch so machen das viele aus Spaß und nicht aus einem Gedanken, dass man anderen hilft.


Klar, das hat  - nicht nur in kleinen Gemeinden - auch viel mit Networking sowie sozialem Ansehen zu tun. Und manche sind auch deshalb bei der Freiwilligen Feuerwehr, weil da nebenbei auch öfter kräftig der Durst gelöscht wird.

Das finde ich, ehrlich gesagt, aber auch nicht schlimm. Der Mensch ist nie ganz ohne Egoismus - gerade deshalb bin ich ja der Ansicht, dass finanzielle Anreize einen Übergang erleichtern könnte.

Am Ende zählt das Ergebnis: Wenn mein Haus gelöscht wurde, kümmert es mich ja auch nicht, wer von den Jungs (und zunehmend auch Mädels) hauptsächlich deshalb dabei ist, weil das privat so dufte Buddies sind und/oder weil man mit der Teilnahme am Stammtisch, in der Lokalpolitik oder meinetwegen bei der Partnersuche punkten kann - oder eben, weil es der Jugendrichter einst als Alternative zur Jugendstrafe vorgeschlagen hat. Was übrigens eine Weile auch mit dem Wehrdienst gemacht wurde, als dieser nicht für jeden verpflichtend war.

Auf welchem Wege jemand lernt, dass Helfen sich gut anfühlt, ist also egal, so lange es nur geschieht. Mit so einer Einsicht bewaffnet, könnte auch Quasi-Kommunismus  erweiterte soziale Marktwirtschaft funktionieren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Dezember 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was absolut realitätsfern ist. Das ist überhaupt nicht finanzierbar. Das hatten wir hier im Thread auch schon vorgerechnet. Das wäre in einen Monat schon fast soviel wie das ganze Jahresetat für Arbeitslosengeld (I+II) und Sozialhilfe.



Meine Rede. Aber es ist eben auch absolut realitätsfern, ein nicht-bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen zu schaffen und gleichzeitig sämtliche Bürokratie und bisherigen Systeme abzuschaffen, um es zu finanzieren.




Mahoy schrieb:


> "Bedingungslos" gibt es nicht. Irgendwelche Bedingungen gelten immer, sonst hätte ja jeder (sogar außerirdische) Plattwurm Anspruch auf das von der Bundesrepublik Deutschland ausgezahlte Grundeinkommen.



Tjo. Genau das ist aber das Konzept eines "BEDINGUNGSLOSEN Grundeinkommens", das ohne großen Overhead auskommt. Vielleicht sollte man mal den Namen um einen Hinweis darauf erweitern, das es BEDINGUNGSLOS sein soll, damit sich Leute nicht immer wundern, das das BEDINUNGSLOSE Grundeinkommen BEDINGUNGSLOS sein soll. 




> Zu prüfen, ob ein Empfänger deutscher Staatsbürger und hauptsächlich in der Bundeerepublik ansässig ist oder war, generiert beispielsweise keinerlei zusätzlichen bürokratischen Aufwand, da wir uns ohnehin aus zahlreichen anderen Gründen ein - im internationalen Vergleich sehr umfassendes - Meldewesen leisten.



Schon falsch. Unsere Meldewesen erfasst ausschließlich Wohnsitze, von denen es durchaus mehrere geben kann, aber nicht Aufenthaltszeiträume an diesen.



> Anders sieht es da schon aus, wenn überlegt würde, ob ein Anspruch auf das Grundeinkommen womöglich (auch) über den bloßen Aufenthalt in der Bundesrepublik ohne Staatsbürgerschaft gegeben sein könnte.



Wieso "könnte"? Willst du sämtliche Personen ohne deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft in Deutschland vor die Wahl "kriminell oder verhungert" stellen? Oder parallel zum ""bedingungslosen"" Grundeinkommen Sozialhilfe, Arbeitslosenhilfe, Obdachlosenheime, Suppenküchen, Flüchtlingsunterkünfte, ........... weiter finanzieren? Dann sparst du gar nichts und hast nur Mehrausgaben => so bekommt man ein "B"GE auch nicht finanziert.



> Auf dem anderen Ende stünden Erwägungen, was die Ausweitung von Bedingungen angeht. Ich wäre beispielsweise sehr dafür, dass Empfänger des Grundeinkommens, die nicht gleichzeitig in die Steuer- und/oder Sozialkassen einzahlen, prinzipiell zu gemeinnützigen Tätigkeiten verpflichtet werden können, zu deren Ausübung sie in der Lage sind. Mir ist allerdings auch klar, dass damit weitere Probleme entstehen können, wenn beispielsweise dadurch Stellen entfallen bzw. einfach nicht geschaffen werden, weil man ja einen Pool von Grundeinkommensempfängern hat.



Wir leben in einer kapitalistischen Marktwirtschaft in der per Definition alle Tätigkeiten, die eine Bedeutung haben, auch einen Wert darstellen. Wenn du die Hilfeempfänger machen lässt, nimmst du anderen also einen Job weg. Wenn du nur zu Tätigkeiten verpflichtest, die praktisch keinen Sinn haben, wie das bei den 1-€-Jobs aus genau diesem Grund warst, drangsalierst du einfach nur Arbeitslose mit Schikanen. Und wenn du auch noch sicherstellen willst, dass sie was machen, dann hast du 1:1 die 1-€-Jobs zurückgebracht. Nur mit 0 €/h. (Und wenn du es nicht sicherstellst, dann spaltest du die Bevölkerung in solche, die lügen und solche, die dafür schikaniert werden, dass sie nicht gelogen haben. Way to go.)

Im übrigen wäre noch anzumerken, dass vom deutschen Staat erzwungener Arbeitsdienst seit rund 8 Jahren ... einen gewissen Beigeschmack hat ... .



> Schon in der Frage nach der Höhe des GE haben selbst wir in unserer kleinen Diskussionsrunde und sogar allein unter den grundsätzlichen Befürwortern, noch keine Einigung erzielt: Soll es das Existenzminimum sein, sich eher am jetzigen durchschnittliche Arbeitseinkommen orientieren oder an ganz anderen Kriterien?



Es wird automatisch immer das Existenzminimum sein, solange du keine Planwirtschaft mit staatlich kontrollierten Preisen einführst. Denn wenn jeder mehr zahlen kann und das Geld dafür am anderen Ende auch eingetrieben werden muss, dann hat jeder Händler mehr Kosten, die er begleichen kann und Kunden, auf die er diese umlegen kann. Desweiteren ist das soziale* Existenzminium sowieso über die ärmsten der Gesellschaft definiert und das werden zwangsläufig die GE-Empfänger sein, denn es wird niemand weniger haben als die.


*: Materielles Existenzminimum ist natürlich eine ganz andere Nummer, aber schon heute haben HartzIV-Empfänger auf Anrecht auf einen gewissen Anteil am sozialen Leben, auf einige Annehmlichkeiten in ihrer Wohnung, etc.. Und wer mit Geld umgehen kann, zimmert daraus einen Lebensstandard, der absolut betrachtet durchaus über dem eines Geringverdieners vor 20-30-40 Jahren liegt. Aber trotzdem gilt HartzIV als Existenzminimum, weil mit der besseren Versorgung der Gesellschaft eben auch der Maßstab steigt und Ziel des BGE ist es ja eben, die durchschnittlichen Lebensbedingungen gegenüber heute spürbar zu verbessern.


----------



## Sparanus (5. Dezember 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Es geht doch nicht, dass es irgendwo keine Feuerwehr gibt, im bestimmten Umkreis. Wer löscht denn dann, wenn's brennt und andere Sachen ?


Ja deswegen gibt es auch die Pflichtfeuerwehr


ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Dann sollen sie es halt nicht bezahlen. Sondern der Bund.


Wie denn? Der Bund kann nicht einfach irgendwo seine Feuerwehr hinstellen, ist Verfassungsrechtlich nicht drin.
Bei mir im Ort haben wir neben 2 FF sogar eine Feuerwehr des Bundes und die fährt nicht einfach raus, wenn im Ort etwas passiert.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (5. Dezember 2020)

Warum einfach, wenn's auch kompliziert geht ...


----------



## RyzA (5. Dezember 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber trotzdem gilt HartzIV als Existenzminimum, weil mit der besseren Versorgung der Gesellschaft eben auch der Maßstab steigt und Ziel des BGE ist es ja eben, die durchschnittlichen Lebensbedingungen gegenüber heute spürbar zu verbessern.


Vor allem weil die Lebenshaltungskosten gegenüber früher deutlich gestiegen sind.


----------



## TrueRomance (5. Dezember 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> deswegen gibt es auch die Pflichtfeuerwehr


Wie wird sowas umgesetzt?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Dezember 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Vor allem weil die Lebenshaltungskosten gegenüber früher deutlich gestiegen sind.



Ich spreche ausdrücklich vom Lebensstandard und nicht von Beträgen.


----------



## seahawk (5. Dezember 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Richtig verhöhnend fand ich ja die 1 Euro Jobs. Weiß gar nicht ob es die noch gibt.


Gibt es im Prinzip noch und die Idee ist imho richtig gut. Ich arbeite viel mit Leuten in solchen Maßnahmen und während es für manche Zwang und Willkür ist, so ist es doch für viele ein Sprungbrett in die reguläre Beschäftigung. Wenn die Leute von erfahrenen Betreuern geführt werden und Sozialarbeiter mithelfen, dann ist diese Lösung extrem effektiv. Viele gewöhnen sich wieder an eine geregelten Tagesablauf, sie fassen wieder Selbstvertrauen und starten in echte Bewerbungen mit guten Beurteilungen, die in den Branchen heute auch schon einen Wert haben. 

Und ja für viele war der Zwang nötig um aus der Lethargie zu kommen.


----------



## RyzA (6. Dezember 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Gibt es im Prinzip noch und die Idee ist imho richtig gut. Ich arbeite viel mit Leuten in solchen Maßnahmen und während es für manche Zwang und Willkür ist, so ist es doch für viele ein Sprungbrett in die reguläre Beschäftigung. Wenn die Leute von erfahrenen Betreuern geführt werden und Sozialarbeiter mithelfen, dann ist diese Lösung extrem effektiv. Viele gewöhnen sich wieder an eine geregelten Tagesablauf, sie fassen wieder Selbstvertrauen und starten in echte Bewerbungen mit guten Beurteilungen, die in den Branchen heute auch schon einen Wert haben.
> 
> Und ja für viele war der Zwang nötig um aus der Lethargie zu kommen.


Sorry, da kenne ich Keinen der es dadurch in eine normale Beschäftigung geschafft hat.
Einziger Vorteil ist der geregelte Tagesablauf aber die Bezahlung ist ein Witz.
Und wenn sie dann noch, in speziell gekennzeichneter Kleidung rumlaufen, kann jeder sehen das sie "Hartzer" sind.
Manche wollen das vielleicht so, aber für mich wäre das nichts.


----------



## Mahoy (6. Dezember 2020)

Wenn es darum ginge, Leute mit Bezahlung unter Mindestlohnniveau wieder in Arbeitsabläufe zu integrieren, könnte man auch einfach die abzugsfreien Zuverdienstgrenzen höher setzen und staunend beobachten, wie Leute ihr schmales ALG II doch tatsächlich durch _eigeninitiativ gesuchte_ Arbeitstätigkeit aufhübschen und nebenbei nicht in den "Hartzer-Trott" verfallen.

Wenn man Leute schon zu einer Tätigkeit zwingt, warum dann nicht zu einer mit regulärer Vergütung, nur halt nicht mit allen Rechten, die sich aus einem regulären Arbeitsvertrag ergeben? Das würde für die Dauer der Maßnahme die Sozialkassen entlasten, der Arbeitssuchende empfindet mehr Selbstwert und lernt die dortigen tatsächlichen Konditionen kennen und wenn's gegenseitig passt, erfolgt eine Übernahme.

Aber das ist gar nicht gewollt. Ein-Euro-Jobs sind hauptsächlich Beschäftigungstherapie und Personalbereitstellung unter Lohnniveau. Wenn dadurch mal jemand tatsächlich in Beschäftigung kommt, ist das purer Zufall und etwas, was sich auch vor Manni's Klause (nur echt mit Deppen-Apostroph) beim Ötti und einem Schnack über Gott und die Welt hätte ergeben können.


----------



## seahawk (6. Dezember 2020)

Das hängt imho von der Maßnahme ab. Ein guter Träger sorgt ja in der Zeit auch für eine Qualifizierung und Fortbildung. In den gewerblich-technische Qualifizierungen sorgt der hiesige Träger für Erfolgsraten von bis zu 80%+ (Elektroniker/Mechatroniker).


----------



## Mahoy (6. Dezember 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Das hängt imho von der Maßnahme ab. Ein guter Träger sorgt ja in der Zeit auch für eine Qualifizierung und Fortbildung. In den gewerblich-technische Qualifizierungen sorgt der hiesige Träger für Erfolgsraten von bis zu 80%+ (Elektroniker/Mechatroniker).


Vor allem hängt es von der zuvor erlernten Tätigkeit oder anderen bereits vorhandenen Qualifikationen ab, auf die man ggf. aufbauen kann. Nur ist der Anteil am Gesamtvolumen der Ein-Euro-Jobs verschwindend gering, weil das zumeist die Endstation für gering bis gar nicht Qualifizierte oder Menschen ist, deren Qualifikation kilometerweit an der Nachfrage des Arbeitsmarktes vorbei geht. Geschirrspülen in Betreuungseinrichtungen, Autos zählen und Unkraut im Stadtpark jäten erhöht jedenfalls nicht die Berufssaussichten.


----------



## seahawk (6. Dezember 2020)

Nö, das darf nur ein Anfag sein und muss mit entsprechenden Qualifizierungsmaßnahmen verbunden sein. Es hängt halt extrem am Träger und ich war früher auch strikt dagegen, allerdings muss ich zugeben, dass die Sache sinnvoll ist, wenn der Mensch im Mittelpunkt steht und nicht der Profit.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Dezember 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Aber das ist gar nicht gewollt. Ein-Euro-Jobs sind hauptsächlich Beschäftigungstherapie und Personalbereitstellung unter Lohnniveau.



Ich würde sie als Straf- und Neidmaßnahmen bezeichnen. Es darf aus Sicht des gemeinen Wutbürgers nicht sein, dass jemand zu Hause auf der Couch vor sich hin vegetiert, während man selbst zur Arbeit fährt. Stattdessen muss der schmarotzende Hartzer morgens um 6:00 im Schneeregen Zigarettenstummel aus dem Rinnstein picken, die aus vorbeifahrenden S-Klassen zu diesem Zweck dort platziert werden!

Zum Glück wurde der Schwachsinn massiv zurückgefallen, ich glaube in den meisten Kommunen sogar komplett eingestellt.




seahawk schrieb:


> Das hängt imho von der Maßnahme ab. Ein guter Träger sorgt ja in der Zeit auch für eine Qualifizierung und Fortbildung. In den gewerblich-technische Qualifizierungen sorgt der hiesige Träger für Erfolgsraten von bis zu 80%+ (Elektroniker/Mechatroniker).



Weiterqualifikation != 1-€-Jobs. Sind zwar beides HartzIV-Zwangsmaßnahmen, aber während letztere per Definition nichts beinhalten durften, was auch regulär gemacht wird, gibt es unter ersteren durchaus eine Handvoll sinnvoller Kurse. Die Betonung liegt aber auf "eine Handvoll". Ein erheblicher Teil der Maßnahmen-Industrie ist purer Bullshit und die wirklich hilfreichen wie z.B. berufliche Weiterbildung sind keineswegs frei zugänglich, sondern werden überhaupt nur Leuten mit bereits guten Vorkenntnissen angeboten. Qualifizierende Kurse, an deren Ende ein Zertifikat mit Bedeutung steht, gibt es meiner Erfahrung nach sogar nur, wenn man bereits ein Jobangebot hat, dass an Mangel dieses Qualifikationsnachweises zu Scheitern droht.

Der breiten Masse erklärt man dagegen halbjährlich, dass man für Bewerbungen nicht Bilder von der letzten Party nimmt und dass es im "Internet" sogenannte "Jobportale" gibt. 
(Tipp an alle, die mal in die Scheißsituation kommen: Sucht euch irgendwas freiberufliches. Um als Übersetzer, Autor oder ähnliches "selbstständig" tätig zu sein braucht man nichts anderes als einen PC und einen Auftraggeber. Und auch wenn da nur 100 € im Monat rumkommen, zählt man für das Jobcenter bereits als teilweise berufstätig/Aufstocker und kann nur noch halbtags zu irgendwas gezwungen werden. In Kombination gehen damit zwar 3 von 6 Monaten immer noch 75% der Tageszeit flöten, aber man hat wenigstens die verbleibenden 25% statt 0%, um an der eigenen Zukunft zu arbeiten und ein kleines Trinkgeld on top.)


----------



## seahawk (8. Dezember 2020)

Habe ich früher auch so gesehen. Jetzt kenne ich aber gute Träger. Da läuft es: Integration (1-Euro-Job) zur Gewöhnung an das Berufsleben, Ermittlung von Talenten, Erkennung von gesundheitlichen Problemen, danach Qualifizierung.


----------



## Lotto (9. Dezember 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich würde sie als Straf- und Neidmaßnahmen bezeichnen. Es darf aus Sicht des gemeinen Wutbürgers nicht sein, dass jemand zu Hause auf der Couch vor sich hin vegetiert, während man selbst zur Arbeit fährt. Stattdessen muss der schmarotzende Hartzer morgens um 6:00 im Schneeregen Zigarettenstummel aus dem Rinnstein picken, die aus vorbeifahrenden S-Klassen zu diesem Zweck dort platziert werden!



Ich glaub das war tatsächlich mal als Win-Win-Situation "gedacht".
Durch Unfähigkeit der Politik/Behörden kommt dann aber sowas bei raus.


----------

